# Daily Letter Quads



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2021)

Everyday I will be posting a list of 70 letter quads randomly generated, from which you have to try and make images or association with. It is similar to how letter pairs are made in blindsolving, but here we have to be more careful, as 4 letters are associated with a word, object, person, action or image. You can make images in any language(even in your mother tongue), and post it below. You need not find associations for all the letter quads. On average, on my 5-style discord, contributors are able to contribute 10% of the LQs with images or references.

So today's set is: 



An example of how you should answer is:
DMAS - damascus
ULRA -Ultra
UKTM - UK time (GMT)

(You need to answer all the LQs, and the list of your association need not be in any particular order).
The reason I have this project live, is to make more images for the letter quads, which can be useful for blindsolving and especially MBLD. I started out making letter quads in 2014, and started maintaining a sheet since 2017. Today the sheet has over 111k unique letter quad entries out of the possible 126.7k possible cases for 3x3 edges.

More details here: 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qykgjL4ZrDHRo6KFfwYkm-BMV8fTIMSEXOayqRaHhtc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Vertf (Apr 24, 2021)

UBLO - Hublot (Hublot indicates aircraft windows)
DMAS - Damas (capital of syria)
TDOU - T'es doux (you are sweet)
ACDM - Academy
TRFE - Trèfle (clover)
POUD - Poudle (the dog)

The most of that are French words/sentences
Hope this helps you


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 25, 2021)

Today's set


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 25, 2021)

CENT- Centipede, coin, % 
OPRA- Oprah Winfrey
ALTN- Alternate


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for the inputs @DNF_Cuber and @Vertf . I added the associations to the letter quad sheet.



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2021)

Yesterday's contribution.
TKFM= TaKe FMc ! 
IEVO= saraIEVO ( i know it's a j but it's prononced i ) 
MLFR= MaiL to FRance 
FVRS= FeVeRS 
GTJK= Go To JacK or GoaT JacK ( because jack cai is strong ) BMIR= BeaM Infra-Red 
MPJK= MaP JoKe or MaPPing JacK K
ANC= KANsas City 
DMOG = DuMb OG 
ARUG= RUbber in Silver
NUKG= NUKe God ( like tsar bomba )
GUET is a french word ( it mean lookout, watch )
KEDN= KEnnedy DiNer
AFVU= FauVe in gold
NGQO = NiGer QuOte
TGSR= TiGer StRides 
GALE= Gale 






today's set.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 27, 2021)

LOIN: Loin


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 28, 2021)

For yesterday's list (taken off the 5-style discord), 
ATJM - atta jam (indian dessert)
OIMR - oil mark
OVNC - overly nice
BATV - batman TV
QTNF - quarantined enough
SEDL - sedal name
DVSU - diving suit
UFJI is almost mont Fuji in Japan
VSAI = VerSAIlles, a city in France where almost all french kings lived
LNGS = Liquefied Natural Gas Ships
OTKI = One Turn KIll (the I may be something else to precise the way it is done)
VOLJ = Vol'Jin, a Hearthstone legendary card
Actually it's two card but you got it
AUKL = AUcKLand island, a group of islands in New Zealand
Geographical images can actually cover a big bunch of quads
NFLT = Not FLaT (for Earth for example)
LOIN means far in French
AISNe is a region in France (department number 2)

Today's set


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 28, 2021)

BARF: Vomit
FUND: Already an english word
RINS: Rinse


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 28, 2021)

today's set!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 29, 2021)

ANML: animal
SMPL: simple


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 29, 2021)

From the yesterday's set (taken from the discord),
ORES = ores
PATU = paturage (maybe...) french
SMPL = SiMPLe
ANML = ANiMaL
ADTO = ADd TO <something>
AGCT is an arrangement of all 4 nucleobasis to build DNA
KLUV seems to be an american radio station in Dallas
AMSU = sAMSUng, but I think we already chose Samsung for another letter quad. Or was it the same ? 
MAOK = MAOKai, a character from League Of Legends
PICO = 10^-12 factor
DMNF = DoMiNatrix Female 
VLKR = VaLKyRie




Today's set


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 29, 2021)

MAOR= Mayor
NSEA= Nausea


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 30, 2021)

SAIN: SAINt
TANK: TANK
PENI: ummmm yeah
MAOR: MAjOR or what @DNF_Cuber said
VICE: VICE
CSTL: CaSTLe

@abunickabhi here’s another one:
QDRA: QuaDRAtic formula


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),

TANK is already a word
SAIN = SAINt
VICE = VICE versa
TOGK = TOGeKiss, the Pokemon
TKLM= aTTacK LaMa 
LUDG= LUDwiG
TKDR= aTTacK DoctoR
VSEL= VaiSELLe = dishes in french
ODFK= ODD ****
PENI= PENIs
PFEO= PerFect EO :roux:
MAOR= MAORi
GUBD= GUn BaDass
JULK - JULKa, popular polish girl name
TDKG= TurDs KinG
MDOT - Mega DOT
FSCU - fast clues
FOPD - foam pad
RAFU = RAFFUt in french it's something noisy
RGOD - Rap GOD
UKCR - UK car


Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),

VINL = VIN dieseL or VINyL
RDVB = RenDez-Vous with
LOGI = LOGIc, LOGIstics
ATBU = ATtriBUte
LiMO = LIMOn
QUOT = QUOTe
SNJV - Sanjeev (indian name)
LGJT- leg joint
ICTV - ice hockey TV channel
SPOB = SPOnge Bob
TEQA = TEQuilA
LOGI: LOGIcal
CPIE - Cinnamon PIE
JPTV - JaPanese TV channel
KORL - KORaL (Polish ice cream company)
BGDS - BanGlaDeSh or BackGrounDS(edited)
ATBU - ATtriBUte
IPEB - I got my PErsonal Best
ELIS - ELvIS Presley
KMOV - Korean MOVie
QSPN - Quad SPiN

Today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 2, 2021)

ANML: ANiMaL
LUST: LUST
UPER: sUPER
FELI: FELIks Zemdegs
IKRT: I Know, RighT
LIAM: a name
GROK: Rob GROnKowski (the NFL player)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 2, 2021)

CUTA: CUT A <insert object> (apple, for example)
APLN: A PLaN
TRAP: TRAP
VINE: VINE
BNCE: BouNCE
LBON: LeBrON


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
OCTV =octave
VINE = the dead app (vine)
KMIL = camille (name)
REFO = réforme (french very bad and stupid thing)
TRAP is the word itself
KMIL - KaMIL (a Polish name)
BNCE - BouNCE
KCBN - Kocham Cię Bardzo, Naprawdę ("I love you very much, really" in Polish)
REFO - REFOrm
CGAM - Classic GAMe (or Chess GAMe, Casual GAMe etc.)
LODT - LODy Truskawkowe (strawberry ice cream in Polish)
NFAL - Na FALi (on the wave in Polish) or Nie ma FAL (a Polish pop song)
CUTA - CUTe Animal or CUTe AF
COIR - COmpany Is Rising (or COmpany In Real life, COoperation In Real life etc.)
PVIT - Playstation VITa
GOKT - GOKu's Transformation
JUEA - JUst EA (Electronic Arts)
BGFO - BackGround FOil
CTAB - CAT TABlet (CAT T20) or Classic TABlet or Cool TABlet or anything else that starts with C
TLAG - The LAG (or Terrible LAG, TV LAG etc.)(edited)
KOSJ - KOSzę Ja (I mow/I'm mowing in Polish)(edited)
JKBP - Just Kidding, Be Patient (or anything else that starts with P)
LIVM - LIVeMe (a broadcasting platform)
JMSN - Just MSN (Microsoft Network, could be also anything else that starts with J)
LGAV - LG television set's AV port
JMKL - JaMal KiLls
APLN - APpLiaNce
IQST - I reQueST
LFGK - Lost and Found! Good Kid
LKAT - LoKATa (bank deposit in Polish)
DFQL - Dry Failed QuaLity (or Doomed, Dead, anything else that starts with D)
ENQD - the ENd of QiDi (a 2x2 cube)
EUKM - EU (European Union) Kills Me
TQLD - The QuaLity Dance (or Disc or anything else that starts with D)
KDTR - KiD's TRuck
NQDR - Not Quite DRy (or DRunk etc.)
QNPI - QueeN's PIe
EGPN - European Grand Prix of Nations (or something else that starts with N)
AQPI - AQua PIe
TSFJ - TeamSpeak For Jobs
JORT - a French town (commune)
VQIK - your Video is QuIet, Kid
BJAF - Big JAva File (or Bad JAva File etc.)
BGOJ - Be GOne, Jay (or any name that starts with J)
POIJ - POlIce Jail (or even funnier: POlice In Jail)
LANM - LAN Match


Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
LIGU - LIGUe 1
SUND - SoUND, also ØreSUND (a strait which forms the Danish-Swedish border, known as just SUND in Polish)
LPNO - Letter Pairs? NO! (Letter Quads!)
ANGD - ANGstrom Dignitas
ELDJ - EL DJ (The DJ in Spanish)
VPBP - VIP is BacK
JISU - Card-JItSU (a Club Penguin minigame)
UBNL - UBisoft NetherLands
OAKV - OAK View (a Californian vine) or OAK Valley (a town in Texas)
VTED - VinTED (a mobile e-commerce app) or a Video from TED
PMIS - Poor MISscramble or just Poor MISs or PM (private message) It Soon or just PM IS (insert any word here)
BTID - ByTe ID



Today's set,


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 5, 2021)

PESO=the currency
OINT=OINTment
ROAC=ROACh


----------



## abunickabhi (May 6, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
DERP - a word itself
BDOF - BiDOoF
PESO - a currency in many Hispanic countries, but also in the Philippines
AVRM - AVeRage and Mean
TLOR - TayLOR
CUBD - CUBeD
PVDO - Private ViDeO/Premium ViDeO etc.
CSIA - CSI Agent
SEVO = Servo
OINT Ointment

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 6, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
AVIP - A VIP (Very Important Person)
SEIJ -seize
FVST - five star
QBGL - cuber girl
KRPM = 1000 revolutions per minute (unit for engine speed)
OKLV - OK, LiVe
LIUS - LInUS(edited)
SLNR - SpLiNteR
ACDG = Airport of Charles De Gaulle (one of airports in Paris)
VECO - IVECO (Italian truck company)
VEFU - VEry FUnny

Today's set,


----------



## abunickabhi (May 7, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
CPUG= CPU Gamer
RBDN= RoB DiNer
MTJN= MouNt JohN ( a mount in new zealand )
ERBD= European Record BounD
ISDR= I Suck (at) Domino Reduction
ICMQ= I SEE My Queen (or I don't know if you know someone like Michael/Mike Q...)
CASV = CAnada SaVior
TCFE=TeChnetium FErrite
CKEB= CaKe EBene
FMLK= FaMiLy K
RVGL= aRRiVing Good Luck
IUAC - IUPAC (International Union of pure and Applied Chemistry)
SEPM - SEPteMber or SEnd a PM(edited)
KABN - KABaNos (popular long Polish sausage)
CASV - CASe Verified
SLJM - SLim JiM (American meat snack)
JOEV - JOE V's Smart Shop
AMUG = A MUG
TOMK = TOMeK (a Polish name) (@Tommy)
GAKB - GAming KeyBoard
AFGU - AFK GUy
RAFE - RAFfaEllo (coconut-almond praline)(edited)
ISDR - IS DRy/IS a DoctoR
OCEU - OCeania and EUrope/OCeania and the EU (European Union)
FMLK - Fresh MiLK
FEVI - FIVE/FEVer Intensity(edited)
MGLE - ManGLE
BNIG - BINGo
CPUG - CPU and GPU(edited)
NOBQ - NOoB Queen
JBPR - Justin BieBeR/Justin Bieber's Personal Record
FDSK - FounD in the SKy
GEAM - pane/glass/window in Romanian
MBFE - My BoyFriend is Extra (or any personality trait that starts with E)
IPDN - IP and DNS
CEFO - I SEE a FOg/a CEO and a FOunder
TSUL - The SUne for the Left [hand]
VOIS - VOICE
GAUP - GAme UP
FJBC - For Justin Bieber's Concert
MUPD - MUPpeT
FEVI: FEVIcol(a popular glue brand in India)(edited)
OTEP - OTrzEP ("brush down" in Polish)
MBFE = MultiBlind ForEver
CEUS - SEE YOU Soon



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 9, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
RUGD - rugged environment
JIKS - Jigsaw puzzle
PLAB - polished slab
SUKA - dried (in hindi)
OIFR =oie française (french gouss)
GEMA - Gemma (name)
FDPT is really funny for a french guy x)
MVEF = MoVe EFficient (for cubing)
BSTQ = BeST Queue
EDMT - EDM Track
DTAG - Discord TAG
AMDC - AMD Core
FNJE - FaJNE (Nice in Polish)
CKAM - CzeKAM ("I'm waiting" in Polish)


Today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2021)

IMPE: IMPostEr
ALNM: ALumiNuM
LPRK: Lake PaRK


----------



## abunickabhi (May 10, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
PVJA - pivoted jaws
ALMD - almond
LNSD - landslide
ORNC - orange nice
FALE - waves in Polish

CEMN - CEMeNt
UKAS - ŁUKASz (a Polish name)
UNTE - UNiTE
OBMT - OBTM (official WCA notation)
STPF - STeP on Foot
LOCS - LOCkS
IMPE - IMPErium [Romanum] (it's also "empire" in Polish)/IMPErial
POSM - POSt Market
FMER - Fewest Moves European Record
NOCI - NO CIA
SPVI - SPecial VIP
STPF = STuPeFix 
AKLE - AnKLE
NBOG = Natural Boil-Off Gas
EVGU - EVolution of GUI
FMER = FarMER
FMER = FuMER (french word for smoke)
PFBO - ProFile BOt
VCNT = 5 CeNTs
OBMT - OBaMa's Talk
JUCF - JUst CFOP/JUiCe is Fresh
GNCL - GoNna CLose
DKBN - Donkey Kong is BaNned
NKUJ - Nie KłUJ ("don't prick" in Polish)
AJES - A JESt ("and it is" in Polish)
UNGB - UNGamBle
ALNM - ALumiNiuM


Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 10, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
VNCR - van car
LSMA - less mails
OLPT = OiL PoT
MDEC = MeDical EConomy
PVIS = PelVIS
KOGU could be a shuffled GOKU
CUBN = CUBiNg
KOGU - KOGUt (cock/rooster (an animal) in Polish)
UNTI - UNTIl
RDOG - Red DOG
ILAS - I LAS ("and the forest" in Polish)
TNOC - Ta NOC ("this night" in Polish)
JLNO - (Mehta-)JTLE? NO!
TKFB - TaKe FaceBook
UBEP - UBEzPieczenie ("insurance" in Polish)
MSPT - MicroSoft PowerpoinT
EKUN - backwards nuke
GSRV - GaS ReserVe
DVPF - DaVid gilmour from Pink Floyd
KRDT - KaRDTrickkid
CFUQ - CFop Ultra Quick
FMUK - FaMily in the UK
GVOE - Good VOicE
UKNC - UK National Championship
ORKT - ORKuT (a Turkish name, also Google's defunct social networking service)
OPRF - OPRah winFrey

today's set,


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 11, 2021)

SRIP: StRIP
EMIR: UAE (United Arab EMIRates)
AFRN: AFRicaN
UKTL: United Kingdom TraiL
IBUG: I BUG (bother) __________
ELMC: ELeMentary sChool


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
BLSP Balsa plane
ECUO Ecuador
OGEL- Oxygen gel
AFRN-AFRicaN
GOCS-GO CaSey
EMIR-EMIRates
TOBV- ToBy V
ESVF-E-Sports Video Files
MOVQ- MOVe Queen
ATGK-ArT GeeK
ULIE- U LIE
IDNB- ID Noob
OJAC - Orange Juice ACcident
ODSN - thor ODinSoN
MEJI - Meijun title in Go tournaments in Japan
SBOR - Sabor (flavour in spanish)
LACF - latte coffee
BDTP - bad tap (water leakage)
LACF - LACtose-Free
GUBR - GRUB (a Linux bootloader) or GRUBhub or GUBeRnator (governor in Polish)
IBUG - I'm BUG
SUBG = SUBscription Guarantee
PKID = Poor KID
EMIR - one of the Arabic titles for a ruler
MURP - MURPhy
SEGA - SEGA game company

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
ASRO - AStRO
JGPS = Jaguar Penis
DEMS = Democrats
IGNU = Iguana?
CARV = Carve
ALMF = Alumni Friend
MIAD = Myriad?
VILO = Venus De Milo statue
VPIT =College name
BSUK = Berserk UK
IKOD could be Kodi which means chicken in telugu 
VTCU- water cup
DTBN - dustbin
JDKN - JeDi KNight

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
RGNO = RaGNarOs
STGA = STiGA, a brand
UATM = a bar (a Unit of ATMosphere)
GUST - taste liking in Polish, or me GUSTa ("I like" in Spanish)
KNCE - KoŃCE ("the ends" in Polish)
NFOS - Need FOr Speed
GOFL - GOLF
JBTD - Just BeaT and Dance
RLET - RoLETa (roller-blind in Polish)
TOPV - TOP Video
ORGP - ORiGinal Pair
JAPV - JAPanese Video
UATM - YOU At The Moment
KDON - KiDs ON
COGB - COffee in Great Britain
FBOE - FaceBook's OwnEr (Mark Zuckerberg)
KSPD - Key SPeeD
PVCA - PVC Access
IFAM - I'm FAMous
LKDE - Light-weight KDE (a Linux desktop environment)
VIRK - VIRus Kills
VSPF - Very SPecial Forces
OSNP - OS' Not Perfect
OKAE - OKAEy
GOFL - GO with FlashLight
LJFA - Leg Joint's FAn
DMTE - DM TExt
GCRD - Gan Cubes are ReD
GNRK - GNeuRshK (everyone, who watched the history of the entire world will know what I mean)
NLCG - NetherLands' CaGe
SRBF - SeRious BoyFriend
GFLN - GirlFriend's LoNg
UDTS - Up and Down The Slice
CTJG - CaT JaGuar
NUPG - No UP! Go back!



today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 14, 2021)

IROL: I ROLl (roll) __________
VIMN: VItaMiN
PTVE: PosiTiVE
DNEL: DaNiEL <insert last name here>
FPAR: First PAR (golf)
SLMD: SaLaManDer


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
IROL - eye roll
KOBrA
LaNDO calrissian from star wars
NDSC - Not DiSCord
PRUF = PRoof
SLMD - SLiMeD
FBCD = Facebook CD (there was a scandal with a man who received a CD with a his past private messages on Facebook)
OEMP = zerO EMPloyee (in a company)



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
REQN = REQuiN ("shark" in french)
TOMR = TOMb Raider
PLMB = PLuMBer
DEJN = DÉJeuNer ("lunch" in french)
PMLK - permanent lock
JALO - jalo (burn up) hindi
FTUN = ForTUNe
JGLN = JuGgLiNg
OFBI = Orange FBI 
FURL - Furlan, Italian surname
FTUN - futoon (to burst out) marathi language


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
SPaCe Force
KANG the conqueror from marvel
SULK and TORN are both english words
EJBP Elton John BioPic
GDNK - abhijeet GhoDgaoNKar
REJeCt
SaBRIna
INklinGS
MOuNTian
REVF = Revered Referree
ESPC = ESPN Channel
ARGUe
thINGS
SPCF -special coffee
AFVD - african word
TORN - torn
ODEB- odd eyeballs


Today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 17, 2021)

SLPV: SLow Pole Vault
CTRE: CreaTuRE
NEBA: NEBrAska
AUST: AUSTralia
ULTR: ULTRa
IPOV: my Point Of View
MUDR: MUrDeR


----------



## abunickabhi (May 18, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
AUST - austin texas
MUDR - murder
DGFC - dog face
QIVE - queen hive
STBV - still believe
BSPA - bus parking
AUST = AUSTralia
LJKT - large kitten
ULTR = ULTRa something (can be fused with the next letter quad), or ULTRon from Marvel's world
RKGV - RooK G5(V)


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 18, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
TERN arctic tern or intern
PEAR
SUAR Stuart
PCIV = PerCeIVe
PROG = PROGram
ALGJ = ALG for J perm
FUSN = FUSioN
UGPS = yoUr GPS
CUPT = CUP of Tea
VLEN = VioLENce
JKED = JacKED
NALB - narcotics lab ASGC - astrix gaming console
PROG- Progressive
FUSN Fusion
CUPT Cup of tea



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 19, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
MVQD-MarVel Quick Dive
LMUD - LaMUD
NOJF Norwegian Fjord
Probably work better for NOFJ
MBLE MarBLE
MOBS from minecraft
MESsaGe
UsAIN bolt
NAMF- NAMe Funk
FBET- FaceBook ET extra terrestrial
DKJG-DarK JuG
JUBalaN
DAB-Jay
RNBC- run on a bicycle
ERGC - ergo in english
OMGS - lot of OMG emojis
GDON Get DOwN



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
VNUG Vegan NUGgets
ANUbIs
DEAF - deaf guy
PNTE panting elephant
LBRK lost brock, the dude from pokemon
DJME Djembe instrument
OVID - cOVID
ULCT Ultra Cat
GBKR-Great Big KRane
TEV Particles
InstaGram Video Call
TOLU (Yoruba name). Nigerian
PaNTEy
AnGel LaB
DUFL- Duffel bag
ICDM: Inter Continental doomsday missile
BEVU: Beavur




today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 21, 2021)

DSMJ: DownSized Michael Jordan
DANG: DANG it
SLNP: SLoth NaP
KNIV: KNIVes

Darn, there weren’t many that I thought of today.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
CAGB- Caged Bees
JIDP - Jizzing Derpy.
IQAU Australian Iguana? 
PEKT Pecked Tiger. Imagine a small bird just going full power on a tiger.
DSMJ Do SMall Jobs.
GPLQ GPA Lover, someone who loves grades?
EUDG European Dog
JIDP IDaho surrounded by JaPanese people 
PEKT PErfect KrauTs (idk lmao) 
DSMJ a Steam Machine surrounded by DJs (it would be a very epic steampunk concerto) 
DANG is... DANG 
NILP the NILe is P() 
PGVB oh boi, such PoGgers, Very Best 
OSUR Oh, you SURe? (yes) 
ITVR a TV surrounded by IRish people (possibly drunk) 
IOFT OFelio (an Italian name) surrounded by ITalian people 
TJEG TJ, ya want some EGgs? (why not?) 
OKBC OK *****! 
EMTJ EMT Johnny (EMTs are like paramedics iirc) 
DNMF I got a DN-Motherf**king-F! 
GUKN UK surrounded by GuNs (aka US invading UK lmao) 
UFSG is apparently a grading of air, Unhealthy For Sensitive Groups 
SLNP SaLve, sono di NaPoli (hello, I'm from Naples) 
NKSG NewarK is soooooo SluGgish 
QMST Quads MaSTer 
RGKL ReGal KaLe 
KNIV KNIVes LMUC is L() too MUCh? 
BSLM that's ********, LaMarck was wrong! 
RISD RISata Deprimente (depressing/miserable laugh) 
NSUB look, a New SUB! ABNP i sculptured this statue's ABs in NaPles 
DKPA you're a DicK PAolo! 
NUTF these NUTs are Fruity! 
TVFN my TV has been acting FuNny lately 
LIKF LIKe, For real this time 
SMBC Super Mario Brothers is C() 
LOJU OJ surrounded by LUndini (an Italian comedian) 
RCPB RiCcardo, did you get your PB yet? 
PGAD my Personal Gratification is having Adrenaline inside me 
NRLO a ReeL surrounded by NOrtheners (wat) 
RIFJ this RIFle is J() LNDI LuNDIni (read above) 
CINV la CINa è V() (China is V()) 
UDMO should the UDders be MOoing, and not the cow? 
TLOC this is a Tough LOCk! 
FNTO FiNiTO! (finished!) 
CAGB CAGe (a composer) was Badass
MLGI watch this: MLG, Iris! 
CDTR can a CD be TRans? 
NSUB Nuclear submarine
RCPB Remote controlled paint brush

today's set


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 21, 2021)

JKGL: Just Kidding, Good Luck!
PLMC: PLuM Cut
VMCL: VacuuM CLeaner
MANU: MANUscript
VLRE: VaLkeRiE
SOCL: SOCiaL
KBRA: KoBRA
VKRI: ValKeRIe (same as the other one)
TROB: TROuBle
SBVI: Super Bowl VIctory, Super Bowl VI (6)
PNTV: PoiNT of View
UKGN: United Kingdom Good Night
ICEB: ICE, ice, Baby (lol) i 
VRBL: VeRBaL
DFLE: DeFLatE
MOTI: MOTIvate
USIF: (only) USe IF…
TFLN: TeFLoN
MLSQ: a MiLlion (million) SQuares

Geez, that’s a lot; probably the most I’ve ever done!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
KoBRA
MANUfacture
ICEB = ICEBerg
VKRI = ValKyRIe
JULN Julian calender
BNTI Bunty
MANU Manuscript
RSON : Arson
MOTI: Moti



today's set


----------



## rubik2005 (May 23, 2021)

LUPR: La Universidad de Puerto Rico 
BRPM: Boss Revolutions Per Minute
JASN: JASoN
COLA: coca COLA
NASB: New Amazing SkateBoard

I like this! I'm starting my journey to learn blind, so this is good pratice.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
COLA - coke cola 
RDMT - red meat 
PORD - poured 
ATPU - attack push 
MUBS - mubbles 
UDBN - undesired ban
ERNB = chERNoByl
COLA = coca COLA
BDJK BaD JoKe
JASN JASoN
OUnCE
USPO United States Post Office
NASB NASsau, Bahamas


today's set


----------



## moh_33 (May 24, 2021)

TOPC: TOrPedos Cone
CMLO: CoMe LOok!
OABL: OrcAs BaLL
JPLN: JaPans Lively Nation

i have no ideas what to do next


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

SVLT- sievelet
DGFT- dog foot
OKEI - crazyhouse chess streamer
FEKI - I threw it (hindi)
JEGL - fake juggling
RCSM - rich samartian
JPLN - jump and learn (toddler's adventure)


today's set


----------



## moh_33 (May 25, 2021)

ALGI: allergies (ALlerGIes)
MAOR: major (MAjOR)
VIUS: virus (VIrUS)

Dunno  i only did the obvious ones


----------



## abunickabhi (May 25, 2021)

MAOR -Maori people
ALGI Algae
US FLag
EJeCt Vehicle
BuS to TorQuay
DNM User

today's set


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 26, 2021)

QUDS - Quads
QNJC - Queen Jack
KCND - Kind C

I’m really terrible at this lol


----------



## rubik2005 (May 26, 2021)

SFMC: Short Fewest Move Count
BDNO: Bad NOmad
DAUK: DAUghter Kimberly
QTUK: Queen Thanks United Kingdom
TPBV: The Personal Best Vanished

JPEI: JPEg Image
JUVE:JUVEnile
SROU: SurROUnded

Beautiful Special Edition Jennifer Saves Precious Queen Quiet Multiple Times, Moving Very Rapidly. New Jersey NiGT

Im havimg too much fun with this


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

@abunickabhi I think it would be interesting if, along with your daily post, you post a scramble as well, then we would show our memo and how we would solve it (using letter quads, of course).


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> @abunickabhi I think it would be interesting if, along with your daily post, you post a scramble as well, then we would show our memo and how we would solve it (using letter quads, of course).


Oh thats a cool idea. I think it is good to make a separate thread for it.
Since there will be parity things and 2e2e things also happening in a 3x3 trace, along with pure letter quads.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

For yesterday's set,
BDNO - bad nose
KPCU - keep clues
MVRN - move and run
ENRP -enrippen
LDCN - lead can
RDML - red mail
JuNGle Tree
QUaDS
FIANchetto a bishop
TIBO - thibaud ou, french speedcuber



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
VSOK : VisualStudio is OK
FCQK : FaCe of a kuKa robot
GPFN : Game Player FaN
GTBQ : GaTe of BaroQue (church)
IPTK : adress in ToKyo
PUMS : PUMpS
QBTU : Quadrillion of British Thermal Units
QSBN : QueStionning a BaNana
DGEN : DiGENzyme
MTIE : Maximum Time Interval Error
KJVI : KJ diagram VIsualization
CAUF : take Care of AUF
MUPE - MUPEn64
JOEN - JOE BideN
FLGS - FlaGS (letter quad already generated and invented before)(edited)
TBAR - The BAR
ITVO - International TeleVisiOn
MJST - Must Just
NBID - No BID/BIDen
IBSL - International Baccalaureate Standard Level subject
KOIE - KOnIE ("horses" in Polish)
QTVS - Quality TeleVisionS
MTIE - My TIE
IPOA - IP address in OklAhoma
BIDS is the word itself
RGKE - RaGe KEy
SBNO - StoryBoard? NO!



today's set


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
> VSOK : VisualStudio is OK
> FCQK : FaCe of a kuKa robot
> GPFN : Game Player FaN
> ...


RNAF - Royal Nations Air Force (RAF with an N)
OVBI - Obviously/ovbiously
CSGL - Counter Strike: Global Letdown
AKDO - Automata Kalashnikova Do  AK if anyone’s wondering
QDON - Quentin Don/Quentin Donates
LVME - Livme


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

LOTG - lord of the games
CNSF -can safety 1st solve of 5BLD
AKDR - accreted door
UGBR - underground bar
NELU - blue on telugu language
Counter Strike: GLobal offensive



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (May 30, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
DUAT is the egyptian realm of the dead
SPVG SuPer VeGan
OCMB OCr MultiBlind
PEDN PEDaNt
TOGI: Toggi mod on eric rosen stream
UTPR Uttar Pradesh
DUAT: Realm of death in egyptian mythology



today's set


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
> DUAT is the egyptian realm of the dead
> SPVG SuPer VeGan
> OCMB OCr MultiBlind
> ...


GRAQ - GReat AQuarium
COLS - COLeSlaw
ASRN - Anti-Sniper RouNd
CLMA - CLiMAte
KNID - KNIDs, Vermicious Knids from Road Dahl
RGAD - ReGrow Anno Domini (A.D. time period)
PBAS - Personal Best ASker
UASO - United Air Soviets/Unidentified AirShip Orb
VNUS - VeNUS
ECAL - ECALory (or electrical calory)
VACR - Vacuum Race


----------



## abunickabhi (May 31, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
VNUS - VeNUS
APCB- Apple Cabbage meal
MDGA - Madagascar
ALNC - all nice
PUDO - packet in tamil
BION - bionic technology
LFES - leaves
AVOR - beauty brand
MDCO - medical company
PUDO - PUeDO ("I can" in Spanish)
ASRN - ASian RiNg

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 1, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
CRST crystal
AIPB = Artificial Intelligence get a PB
TAVU = t'as vu? (french, "did you see?")(edited)
TAVU could also maybe be Tao Yu, the legend.
MTOU = MaTOU, a french word for "cat"
ACGT - DNA 
IFGO - IF (someone) GO
NPLG New PLayGround
TDPN - toasted pan
FISA- fiscal year


today's set


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2021)

could you post as a text list? so we can aswer by replying and no need to retype
i want to participate
I'm willing to do the whole set
EDIT: found this https://convertio.co/


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> could you post as a text list? so we can aswer by replying and no need to retype
> i want to participate
> I'm willing to do the whole set


Hello Filipe,

You can try to contribute on the #mnemonics channel here. Sometimes people type out full sets here.
I will be copying everyone's entries from there, and adding them to my sheet, as well as adding it here at the end of the day.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2021)

RDVF​ReD View Field​QBGM​Queued background music​ASTE​as text​ACKO​acronym k.o.​NDQE​not done queued​GNFV​GreeN Not ForeVer​NAOJ​now(nao) Just​SRFV​señor FlaVio​ELPJ​EL Persona Juridica​IECG​internet explorer computer graphics​MSAJ​MicroSoft access jscript​CEVK​Call Evan, k?​PMJD​p.m. Just Do it​TPCV​type ctrl+v​MJKP​mary jane k.o. punch​CBJF​ComeBol just football​DMPL​direct message pls​TVBM​tv background music​SAVN​save nartha​RCPM​RoCtations per minute​VMSK​virtual mask​MCNB​microsoft not bad​LQIA​list queued instant access​INUE​inuendo​PIGM​pig master​KFSG​kentucky fried is super gross​QEUD​queued​KJRT​kilo jolts r trap​SREJ​señor esteban juan​JEVL​just escape, violin!​CKTS​can kentucky throw salt?​GBJQ​game boy just got queued​ABKR​ABuniKabhi rocks​RNVG​right now, videogame!​CRTN​car rotation​NFSM​NerF SMooth​KLDI​KilL dingo​OCRQ​ocr queue​GCSI​GameCube SIxty 4​LVNS​LoVe n' Salt​GNFA​Green FActory​IPMT​inches per MinuTe​EUSN​Europe SiNdicate​JKGE​just kidding geez​JKVL​just kidding violin​DNBJ​donkey banjo​EUAG​europe agnostic​TJEV​tj eats violin​COVM​cough vomit​NGUB​NiGeria uber​LKNJ​lake n’ jake​ONTA​ontario​GPIK​good pikmin​AKML​ant kill my lord​VTUN​virtual united states​EVNB​evan bevan​DEKR​dent kill ritch​BPKV​best private cave​BSOJ​backside ollie just kidding​OQPV​on queue privately​NPMD​never pm derric​RBKC​red blue keychan​EVUA​evan united aints​VBMJ​virtual background music jazz​GNJK​green just kidding​OCGQ​ocean game q-b​BSJK​backside just kidding​MTQR​motor queue race​RTSN​right Snorkel​


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

today's set


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 15933


I won't be able to do it today.. I'm painting my room


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I won't be able to do it today.. I'm painting my room


Ahhh its fine, it took me 10 minutes to make note of all the contributions you did yesterday and add it to the letter quad sheet. Thanks a lot!

Happy painting!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
POiNT
DBSO- double soap
STFU - shut the f up
AQGS - aquarium glass
TPCL - tap a call (spying)
DVPN - divided point (geometry)
MLBR - malabar coast , indian ocean
PULQ - pulav, indian dish
TFKD - tough kid
SQRT-SQuare RooT
PISM-PrISM
MRDC MuRDer Case


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2021)

Yesterday's set solutions,
AIDC Aid Center
JRAP- Jay Z Rapper
MISO- Miso soup
SNOF- Sun Off
OKSR - okay sir
FTMI - fatimi name
DIGO - dig gold
AMJI - ambaji, place in gujarat, india
SBRI - sabarimala temple, kerela
EQTO - EQual TO (=)



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 6, 2021)

ODIN the norse god
PTBR PeTerBoRough a place in england
DuBAI
MOLP MOLdy Pizza
DGRS DiGgeRS



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
KORD - ted kord, blue beetle from dc comics
CAcKLe
RAVaGe
KORD is a CORD
DINQ DINo on a Quest 
INQP some NyQuil submerged in IPa beer 
CRNT sei CaRiNo, Tom (you're cute, Tom) 
DIOE DIO (either God in Italian or the jojo character) is E() 
APST APoSTle or APpoSTo (all ok) 
PGBV PoGBa (a soccer player) is V() 
VRDB VeRamente, DeBorah? (really Deborah?) or il VeRDe è Bello (green is beautiful) 
TRPM that's a TRaP Man 
GBNP once I cycled/walked/whatever from Great Britain to NaPles 
BCDN hey *****, dammi del DeNaro (hey *****, gimme some money) 
STOV STOVe 
BJEM have you ever tried getting a BlowJob from EMerald? 
TERP TERfs are P() 
SUPN SUPiNe 
TJCK hey TJ, nice CocK! 
VUFO V() UFO 
PARQ PARQuet 
PMRE PalMaREs (all the achievements someone has obtained in their life) 
AREM hAREM 
UOVG queste sono UOVa Grosse (these are big eggs) 
JMON JaMON (ham in Spanish) 
AUBI is like AUDI, so I imagine an AUDI, but filled with Beans 
CAKL this CAKe is L() DSGM my DS weighs more than a GraM (no way, how did you figure that out?) 
ERAM I was, in Latin NRKI the NR holder is absolutely KIlling it! 
OAGE OkAGE (a Naruto thing) 
GSNF GuS and Nefertiti 
MTOF MounT OF (something here) 
INUS lINUS tech tips 
SEBM SEBuM 
RSOM RanSOMware



today's set


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2021)

the cake is a lie


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 8, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
BRJL -breakout from jail
ELKA -elka name
LIQD- liquid
PUNV - punanva place, punjab, india
TOUC - touch
BRND - BRaND
ESKR - ESKa Rock (Polish radio channel)
BOAS - BOAtS
NAFK - Not AFK
PBSV - PB SaVed
TAJM - TAJ Mahal
EBIS - E-business
VCKP - VCR, Keep Playing!
KODI - media player
EGLT - EG is LiT
CDRP - CD RiP
LSCI - LeSs CrIme
MIPT - MIP Technology
DJCT - DJ CulTure
MRBE - MR BEan



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

LMUS - litmus 
ARJL - arkham jail 
GBLT - goblet 
UNBI - unibic biscuits 
GTCB - get a cab
SERV - SERVer

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 10, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
PGSR - pig serum 
PMCE - pumice stone 
BORV - borgov russian name 
DIAB - diabetes STOP - stop 
MKGR - market green 
ATCL - attack call (scam call) 
SLEK - sleak 
VDOR - vidor name
CABE - CABlE



today's set,



Contribution for today until now,

RLPN - roller pen 
MAGI - maggi noodles
PUBE - PUBErty
STGM - STiGMa
GTAE - GATE
BOAT - a boat
UBOG - UBOGi ("poor" in Polish)
BKOL - BiKOL (a group of Central Phillipine languages)
VFON - VeriFONe
FRKM - Free RocK Music
ETUI - in Polish it means a case for phones/consoles/eyeglasses/etc.
SOPD - SOaPeD
PNUM - PlatiNiUM
GIVC - GIVe a Car
LDRU - Last DRUg
ETUI - in Polish it means a case for phones/consoles/eyeglasses/etc.
RGTO - RinGTOne
ICOR - IChOR (gods' blood)
PNUM - Personal NUMber


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 10, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 12, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
CLAN - tribe/clan 
TGDN - tiger dance 
EFLG -elf's leg 
BIKG - biking
RTAF Fat Ratatouille
EGCV Egg Cave
JRDN - JoRDaN
LNDA - LiNDA
INEL infidel
OMGE OMG name starting with E.
ASLO wasn't that the name of the lion in Chronicles of Narnia?




today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 13, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
BDGR Bad Grade.
SVIK Stupid Viking
VNBE - wannabe
IASG I'm in Asgard.
VGEN could maybe be 5 gen, a cubing term



today's set



SLFI - selfie 
ATSF - attack safe 
STAU - stauton gambit chess 
LIKO - like on spanish social media 
GURO - guru (teacher) 
AVOL - soap brand


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 14, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
JANO could be like Janus/Janos, the god with two faces from Greek/Roman myths.
Juno, another prominent Roman Goddess.
PJOB reminds me of just anything Punjabi


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 15, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
ORAG = orage (storm in French)
PENGuin
GAUNtlet
BRODythecuber
UDIE - you die
AMBOise is a French city with a castle, not very famous but still it exists
PEAD - pink beads
DQUL - disqualified
GMAC- game on MAC PC 
SOLV - solvent
SOLV - solve (if it isn't already used for something like slve)
FCIL - facility
MFPN - milf porn lol
DMGJ - DaMn ! Good Job !
LETU - lettuce


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 16, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
SUNM - SUN Mass
VLAG - a VLoG video, but LAGging
POKR - POKeR
DOTA is a game
VDLN - word learning 
FILP - Philippines 
DCBR - dutch beer 
EION - electric ion (chemistry)
TOBP - TOBias Peter
GONE is already a word
LDIP - Large (amplitude) DIPs
AUFM can be the beginning of a lot of german verbs



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 17, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
STRA - stratosphere
JPBO - jump the boat
GENO - genocide
AUFM - Aufmachen (german)
MUER - muller german surname
LQRS - liquor store

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 18, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
BONM - boney m (the music group) 
AIEV- self driving car(literally AI-AI EV-electrical vehicle/or just vehicle)
SCNR - SCaNneR
ANOU- ANnOUncement
MOSK - MOSquito is also an option
JORE - JORgE (a Spanish name)
IGES - I GuESs
LCKD - LoCKDown (if not used for LKDN or LCDN)
RGME - Rt GaME youtuber
MOSque (pronounced MOSK)


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 18, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
BFVD - be forewarned
GRDE - GRanDE (big)
GUTO - GUsTO (taste in Italian/Spanish)
TMKA - ToMKA (Polish name in 2nd case)
FBLK - FaceBook LocKed
NGCO - NewGrounds.COm
RDTB - ReDdiT Ban
LDTM - Low DeTail Mode (eg. in Geometry Dash)
DMJC - Direct Message J.C.
BOSJ - BOSs John
ESCA - ESCApe
IUDS - International Union of Discord Servers (I remember such thing existed, it was very small, but still)(edited)
TJNF - TaJNe Foldery ("secret folders" in Polish)
MVBD - this MoVie is BaD
DCFE - DC FEstival (of Heroes)
NRDO - Naruto (NaRuDO)
BUKS - BUcKS
VOLR - VOLtaiRe
JONE - jones name 
OFMG - Oh f my god 
TOLI - tolli icelandic painter 
MISU - misuse 
KERI - kerry name


today's set


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
> BFVD - be forewarned
> GRDE - GRanDE (big)
> GUTO - GUsTO (taste in Italian/Spanish)
> ...


KNJL - KNee JeweL
BATJ - BAT Jockey/BA TAj Mahal
MNOC - MeN Octopus
URLS - Uniform Resource LocatorS (the adresses)
OPSG - OverPowered Segway
CKSB - CaKe SoBs
LNGS - LaNGuageS
MTES - MiTES
PBUS - Personal Best United States/Personal BUS


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 19, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
MNOC - MyNOCk (star wars creature)
CBFO - see before
URLS - URL but plural
LOPB - LOP-eared Bunny that's rabbits with ears like this



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 20, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
PIAN - piano
PERN - PERmaNent/PiERNik (gingerbread in Polish) 
PLURA - PLuRAl 
TCES - The CES 
BNDA - BaNDA (a bunch of/a gang in Polish) 
EBOT - E-BOT (I used to have this Discord bot XD) 
LATM - LATin Music 
JLEN - John GLENn 
DKAR - DaKAR (the capital city of Senegal) 
IRUN - I RUN GCNT - GameCube NinTendo 
ESCV - ESCape the Void 
MENP - MEN Play 
LSBI - LeSBIan DOEC - (John) DOE is Coming 
AUDF - Adjustment of the U and D Face 
RLMF - ReaLly, My Friend? 
EONM - EcONoMy PJKG - PJK is Good 
LACU - LACking yoU 
OGCD - OriGinal CD JTGK - Just The Game Kid 
BEGK - BEGging Kids UMPE - yoU May PEel (off the stickers) 
LJGF - Lost Job, Good Friend QEDN - The QuEen has just got a DNF 
FBQA - the people of FaceBook are QuArreling 
MPSQ - My PlayStation is Quite good 
CSTL - CSTimer is Lit GMNF - Give Me New Fresh (letter quads) 
OUQS - (Thibaud) OU QuitS 
OLPG - Oh, LPG! 
LQSB - the LiQuid and the StoryBoard 
OPLA - Opel but in the 2nd/4th Polish grammar case 
RUEK - RUrEK (plural tubes/tubules in Polish ("rurki") and in the 2nd grammar case) 
KPOM - KeeP it On Me 
KODM - KODoM (plural codes in Polish and in 3rd grammar case) 
ODME - ODe MniE ("from me" in Polish) 
VUCT - VUlgar CiTy 
OCTJ - Oh, it's the CiTy of Johannesburg! 
TBFO - The Best Friend Of my life! 
UMPE - yoU Must be active on the PE! 
AIFV - AI For Vehicles 
AIUD - AI is Up and Down ILSK - ILl SKater 
MOSR - MOSiR (the sports and leisure centre in many cities in Poland) 
QAGD - the Queen has got some AGD 
VKCA - VK is CAncelling 
CJRP - CJ RolePlay 
ACFL - A CFL (cross, F2L, 1LLL) 
SUDE - SoUnd of DEnmark 
ESMT - ESpañola MoTo (moto española) (Spanish moto) 
BAUC - Be AUthentiC 
QAPU - the Queen of APples is Uniquely (beautiful/awesome) 
LQJU - LiQuid JUgging 
NURL - Not yoU, ReaLly 
RNLJ - RuN and Long Jump 
KOSQ - KnOw the SQuare-1
SUDE - sudden (if you aren't using it for 
SUDN or something like that)
TBFO - tube flow
VKCA - ViKing Cube Association 

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
RCMU - RoCk MUsic
LEGK - LEG Kill
ARLE - hARLEquin 
NOFM - NO FM
GBCO - GameBoy COlor
QUAV - QUAVer
LIUM - LIthiUM
DEMR, DTRI - one of them can be for Demetori, a Japanese heavy metal music duo
DEMR - DEMo Release 
DTRI - Duo and TRIo
UNDO - a word itself
VEGS - VEGaS
QMAT - Quantum MAThematics
SVUL - SaVe URL
IFMJ - IF My Job...
ONLI - ONLIne/only(edited)
ACSG - ACcurate StaGe
MDOV - MaDe Of Veggies
ELBU - ELBUrs
ASBM - ASseMBly
VEGS - veggies
IECR - ice car
RILK - rich silk
TAMC - TAke MineCraft
ARLE - ARLEs (a French city)
CEDI - CEDrIck
VMDE - German virtual machine
PDGL - PaiD (for it), Good Luck



today's set


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),
> RCMU - RoCk MUsic
> LEGK - LEG Kill
> ARLE - hARLEquin
> ...


EBLD - Electronic BLinD
NTBM - NuTBalM
COPS - COPS
OGJB - OriGinal JaB
CRKE - CRiKEy
CAFI - CAFe I
ALPM - ALPs Mountain


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord), 
NTBM - noteboom chess opening variation
MUKI - mukti (freedom in hindi)
ODRK - odd rock
EBLD Enoch BLD
BFET BeeF EaTing
PRIV - PRIVate
FKAS - FrisKAS is a brand for cat food
OSIT - O SIT (people sitting in a round)(edited)
JOSU - JOShUa
BFET - BuFfET
CRKE - CRacKEd
LIKA - LIKe A...(edited)
COPS - the cops themselves
JPCT - JaPanese CaT
RNTB - RouNd TuBe
VBUK - VBUcKs
RBCK - Roll BaCK
JVPD - JaVa Program Developer
TKUA - TaKe yoUr Algs
ASDM - AS DM
OGJB - OriGinal JBL
NJUS - news, as how we pronounce it in Polish
DGMI - DiG MIne
CRKL - CRacKed Line
ODRK - ODoR Killer
FBIJ - FBI Junior (I imagine a smaller organisation than the real FBI)



today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 24, 2021)

Contribution for yesterday's set (taken from the 5-style discord),

JOEP - JOE P.
TRAK - TRAcK
JESA - JESsicA
BUFR - BUFfeR
NBAT - Not a BAT
ABRE - ABbREviation
EDBS - Edukacja Dla BezpieczeńStwa (Polish health studies in the 8th class of "szkoła podstawowa" and the 1st class of "szkoła średnia")
LONM - LONely Man
QEIM - ReQuIEM
CONS - the cons themselves
GAPK - GAP Killer
PNES - Play the NES
RLFM - ReaL FM(edited)
VCPS - Voice Channel on the PlayStation
VCPE - Voice Channel, where I'm talking about the PErsonal stuff
FBNM - FaceBook is NorMal
JFPM - Just Finish the PM
BGLS - BoGgLeS
RBMO - Race inside the BMW on the Open air/Open event(edited)
PTIE - Put a TIE
DMNQ - DM me Not so Quickly
TVNJ - TV's New Journalist
SBRJ - SoBeR Jake
ROMF - ROMan Film
CTRK - Chill in TuRKey
AJEM - A, JEM ("Oh/Well, I eat/'m eating" in Polish)
ASJP - In ASia, there's a country called JaPan
OUST - Oh, jUST.../OUtbuST/OUtlaST
DEIJ - DJ, but pronounced like this
MAFD - MAFia is Dying


today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 25, 2021)

Yesterday's set
TDOP - That's DOPe
SIDB - SIDe Back
URDE - kURDE ("damn!" in Polish)
JTRS - JusT RiSe
MNFB - My New FaceBook
LSTV - LeSs TV
BMKE - Buy a MotorbiKE/Be like MiKE
EIFL - EIFfeL (Tower)
VPTB - VIP TaBle
DTEK - DaTEK (charity contribution in Polish)/poDaTEK (tax in Polish)
DABP - DAB, People/DAB Party
VMBN - Virtual Machines are BaNned
MGVC - My Great Video Camera
STVF - Shut the TV oFf
UAKD - yoU Are a KiD
LTDS - LiTe DS (Nintendo DS Lite)
APTC - apt-cache (a Debian/Ubuntu Linux terminal command)(edited)
AEBK - After Effects is BacK
KJOT - KoJOT (coyote in Polish)
JCMU - JaCk MUnch
AUFS - AUFs(edited)
OEFN - OvErFuN
DSLC - DS Lite Console
ORJC - ORiginal JaCk
ENIK - E-NIcK
RFPO - RaFt POwer
OVFI - OVerFIlling/OVerFIshing
RLVS - ReaL VideoS
VASN - VASeliNe
ANCU - my AuNt is CUbing
OTFB - OuT of the FaceBook
ISNJ - IS Not Justified
UDIG - yoU DIG
CDJN - CD JoiN
MULC - MULtiCulturalism(edited)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yesterday's set
> TDOP - That's DOPe
> SIDB - SIDe Back
> URDE - kURDE ("damn!" in Polish)
> ...



Previous set (All thanks to Codanovia's contribution on the 5-style discord),
JKUB - JaKUB name
PORD - PORriDge
MKDU - Mario Kart 8 DelUxe
ONPK - on picking (trash picking activity)
ETBC - the ExtraTerrestrial's BaCk
PUSC - push search computer algorithm (hypothetical)
LNOV - learn over again
PKER - PacKER
NRPS - No RolePlayS here
FCKS - FliCKS
KEGR - KEy GRoup
EFNI - Extra FiNIsh
QNOI - the QueeN Of the Islands
MRUV - MR UltraViolet
BNOC - BoNus OCean
NEAB - Not EArned Bonus
KFSG - KFC: SoGood
AOND - bAnned ON Discord
JKDN - Just KiDdiNg
DCIJ - DisCord Is Just...
MVDE - German MoVie (DE - Deutschland)
ROCV - ROCk Vinyl
SVJC - SaVe JaCk
FKCA - FaKe CArd
RVEO - RaVE party is Open
DSUF - the DS was Ultra Fantastic
JUQK - JUst QuicK
IJSL - I have JuSt Left
FIEM - FIrE in the Mountains
ELPR - El Pro
SUEO - SUE Opel
PVUI - PriVate UI
ONVE - ON VEgetables
GCOU - GameCube sOUnd
TDUP - Take it Down and UP
BKCJ - I'm BacK, CJ
SMFN - Same FiNdings
NLOA - the NiLe and the OceAn
UQNO - yoU are the QueeN of NOthing(edited)
DEBK - DEBian KDE (an operating system)
DKPO - Donkey Kong's POlice
BSOF - Be SOFt
SQAM - SQuare-1 solved at 6 AM
ICKT - I CooK food for the Table
GREQ - GREat Question
CFUE - CFOP is UsEless
SQAM - deSQuAMation (basically losing some chunks of skin). In french, a "squame" already means this chunk of skin, but the word doesn't seem to exist in english
SQAM- In Italian, squama is a reptile scale
MRUV - My RoUx is Very good
VTGA - VAT GAme
TOCM - TOtal ChaMpion
NMCP - NorMal CaP
NMBK - NorMally BacK
QMVN - Quality is MoViNg
KEOF - KEy OFf
PFAT - PerFect ATM
NQGB - Not Quite like the Great Britain
QUSA - a Quick trip to the USA
ONVE - ON VErve
SREF - Stupid REFeree
RVEL - ReVEaL
GOPB - GO for PB
GMVR - GaMe oVeR
DOMJ - DO My Job


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 25, 2021)

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Today's set
> View attachment 16193



LINK - link ULIN - unlink
MDSC - My DiSCord
SQNO - SQuare-1? NO!
KGAN - Kill GAN
GNRS - Grind NRs
MPON - My Little PONy
ETOC - ExtraTerrestrial OCean
UTEL - yoUr TELephone
ETBF - ExtraTerrestrial BoyFriend
LCTO - lactose (milk)
GFMV - GirlFriend's MoVe
FPAS - Face recognition PASs
JAGF - Just A GirlFriend


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2021)

Again Codanovia's contribution on the 5-style discord,
CIBL - CIBLe in french is a target
TQUL - TeQUiLa
SODC - SO DisCord-like/SODa Can (a can of soda)
GOVJ - Government's Job
OPND - OPeN Door
LMSP - LuMinous SPace
TLIF - The LIFe
BFJR - Best Friend of the Junior High
TCDM - Take Close look at those DMs
DNSL - DNS for Luke
EPOR - EP OR...
EOSP - EO is SPecial
KDSE - KiDS Earning money
KFJP - KFC in JaPan (there is a tradition to eat fried chickens from KFC on Christmas)
UCIS - UCISk (one of the ways to say "pressure" in Polish)
TVFU - TV is FUll of channels and programs
NTBP - NoT BeePing
JCLT - Just CLoThing
or just clothes
AQGP - AQua Grand Prix
CFAM - Can be FAMous
NDVQ - No DiVision, Queen
OJNA - Oh, it's JohN's Apple
DJEK - DJ's Extra Kills
CROJ - Continental RecOrds are not Just meaningless
BJEF - Be like JEFf
ARBD - ARBiter is Disqualified
GVAB - GiVe me ABs
PMSE - PMs are extra
COEA - COrnEliA
GNFJ - Good News For Jack
PJCG - Pay for JaCk's Grades!
VTMU - VirTual eMUlator
FBJO - FaceBook's JOb
BOUK - BOys from the UK
STPL - STaPLe
NEMS - NaMES or NEMeSis
BTDV - BoughT a DVD
FLGK - FLash(light) GeeK
IJUR - InJURe

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Again Codanovia's contribution on the 5-style discord,
> CIBL - CIBLe in french is a target
> TQUL - TeQUiLa
> SODC - SO DisCord-like/SODa Can (a can of soda)
> ...




DRON - DRONe
GESN - GES Nut
TPIN - T-Spin
BMPR - BeatMaPpeR
DUKB - a DUKe and a Baron
DCNJ - DisCord's New Job
DIEG - DIEGo (a Spanish name)
ULCK - U-LoCK
MEGB - MEG is Back
RLEG - Right LEG
AGVO - Silver Voice (Ag is a chemical symbol of silver)
AQIG - AQuI, Gente ("here, people" in Spanish)
ERJB - error in doing a job
NFOP - No CFOP
TPIN - bernie TauPIN (elton john's lyricist)
ELTN - ELToN john
JOBN - my JOB is New
FIKS - fix
SBAD - So BAD


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16203



NILE - the longest river in Africa
CAKE - the best food in the world
ABOT - ABOuT
INKS - many ink bottles 
BOGM - bogman 
MPJU - maple juice 
MAPS - maps
VAMS - VAMoS ("(we) go" in Spanish)
TRUA - TRUly Amazing
QSGE - Quad SaGE
DPLM - DiPLoMa
ETMV - E.T. MoVie
RSON - ReaSON
EMCS - GNU EMaCS ("the most powerful text editor available today")
FGIL - FraGILe


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2021)

today's set


CAIO - CAIrO 
NGUS - amoNG US lmao(edited)
SAFE - safe
PCMT - PC eMulaTor 
SFON- safety on 
SFON -saffron
PGAM - ProGrAM 
NTIL - 'NTIL (uNTIL) 
BNJM - BeNJaMin


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

4 days back,


nAOMI (name)
MAUi (from moana) on a Boat
GPBK - my GPU is BacK
JRPO - JunioR POlice
FLPX - FLiP-X
MXOL - MaXimum OiL
CAOR - CAlORies
DNSR - DNS (Did Not StaRt)
JPKI - JaPanese sKI
JuStIN bieber
MTVI - MTV on the Internet


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

3 days back,


KJOB - OK JOB
MAGD - MAGDa (a Polish female name)
UTVR - UlTra VR
MAUD - Queen MAUD Land (a region of Antarctica)
NSMR - New Super MaRio Bros.
PAKE - PAcKEr/PAncaKE(edited)
OLPM - OLd PM's
TGXE - TiGer and aXE
SQAD - SQuAD
MDJV - MaD JaVa
NBUS - NimBUS (2000 or 2001), it's a very fast broomstick used by quidditch players in "Harry Potter"
XLKS - X-LocKS
VOFM - the VOice in the FilM
VMGS - Virtual Machine GearS
PKOG - PacKed like the OriGinal
EXOG - EXOGenous
ACIG - ACId Gem
XLUG - eXtreme LUGgage
VOIS - Voice or VObIS (an electronic shop franchise that used to exist in Poland from 1992 to 2014)
XONC - Xbox ONe Console
MEIU - MEIlongs are Ultimate
DIEK - DIE, Killer!
SCLD - SCoLDed
LBMP - Letter_quads.BMP
RBEF - Roasted BEeF
IDVP - I'm the DVD Player
IFNJ - IF this isN't July's first letter quad, 
IGBS - I love Game BoyS
BIUM - BarIUM
IVCD - IVECO Dealer
NILS - the NILe'S
GJRS - GuJaRat'S
MUPR - Much UPpeR
ESUP - Extra SUPer
PVFE - PriVate FEstival
RBEF - ReBEls Fighting
IJTR - I JuTRo ("and tomorrow" in Polish)/I Just TRy(edited)
AKPI - AKaPIt (I believe it's "paragraph" in Polish)
AODJ - AstrO DJ
DXCS - Direct-X for the CS


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

2 days back contributions of letter quads (taken from 5-style discord),



OCET - vinegar in Polish
CAME - he CAME
ACUB - A CUBe
STRD - STRanD(ed)
XTBG - eXTerior BaG
UNGL - UNGLaublich (incredible in German)(edited)
IMQJ - IM CHoJi
TNMQ - TuNing MaCHine
MQNJ - kiMCHi eNJoy(edited)
NCGS - freNCh GooSe
EVQA - evacuate
XFES - SHeriFf rESt
DBNQ - DaB with NaCHo
MVKE - MoVing a KEy
TUBP - TUBe Paint
DLIR - DeLIRium
MVOK- move okay (normal movement)
SELKie - scottish myth about seal people
VGKQ - ViGnette sKetCH(Q)
MRNO - MaRiNe Otter
TUDB - TUxeDo Black
RVNO - River Noe? ( River in England)
UNGL - ungli (human finger in hindi)
DBOK - double okay (super confirmed)
JOUF - JOUFflu (chubby in French)
JERD looks like a Jail for nERDs
AXMD - AXe MoDding


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

today's set,



Contributions until now,

QUAK - QUAcK
CRST - CRuST
BGID - BackGround ID
TVMR - TV MasteR
MRDP - MasteR's DiPloma
LUAJ - LUA and Java


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set,
> 
> View attachment 16248
> 
> ...



UTLI - UTiLIty
BTES - BiTES
OFUG - OFf UGanda
PAOX - PAradOX
ABQS - ABhijeet's letter QuadS
PAUO - PAUlO (a Spanish/Portugese name)
UDFT - U, D and F Turns
ADQN - it's ADequate Now
FTBR - FronT, Back and Right (F, B and R turns)
ULOK - ULOtKa (leaflet/flyer in Polish)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

next set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> next set
> View attachment 16251



DIEN - DIE Now
DOFA - DOn't FAll
REAF - REAched Finish
QRPL - QuadRuPLe 
PIKE is a type of fish
FLDS - FLuiDS
DIRC - DIReCt
BESX - BESt of X
MKRF - MaKe ReFerence
VQXD - Very Cute, XD
RMVA - ReMoVe Ads
BXER - BoXER Or BMX-er
VIOA - this VIdeO is Awesome
IMLA - I'M LAte
VKID - Video KID
NSIM - New SIMulator
VQET - Very QuiET
TVBA - TV is BAd
DSVQ - Don't SaVe Quarters
MQFL - MaKe (the) Food Last
LMEU - LaME EU
VSMU - Video-making SiMUlator
LRAV - Last RAVe
AQLX - All (the) CLiCKS
DBRC - DataBases RoCk
GVMU - GiVe Me Ultrasonic speed
NTLU - NoT LUbing Or NoT a LUbe
OLJF - OLL is Just Fun
UIEG - this UI is EdGy
PVRX - PVR is eXtra
SXFQ - my SaXoPHone is very Quiet
IQVE - In a CaVE
NPUS - NePtUne'S
CMKN - Can MaKe Noise
FOET - FOE's Tea
EQVF - EQuiValent Foe
JLMO - Junior LiMOusine
PSDL - PS game DownLoad
VPOG - Very POG
FSBG - FaSt BarGain
DILU - DILUted
MXFD - MiX FluiDs/MeXican FleD 
NGVD - Not a Good ViDeo
PLDJ - PLeaD (to) Judge
OKDJ - OK, DJ
BPLG - usB PLuG
CDOS - a Computer with DOS
RJUG - Red JUG
RGLM - ReGuLar Man
RDEC - ReD DECk
BPLG - Be PLayinG
IJMU - I JuMped You (U)/It's Just MUted
CQKD - CliCKeD (CliQKeD)
FOJP - FOr JaPan
TXOE - TeXt OvEr
OADQ - On A DesK (DesQ)
KNLE - KNedLE (the Knödel are boiled dumplings commonly found in Central European and East European cuisine, including Poland somehow)
MDNC - My DaNCe
ENXC - ENtertain, eXCite
BEQI - BE QuIet
XPKR - Windows XP was a CRazy operating system
SXFQ - Sell XyloPHones (XyloFones) Quickly
IQVE - that IQ is VEry high
IQVE - In a CaVE
JOXK - JOe eXotiC
KSXT - oK, So eXiT


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 5, 2021)

today's set


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> 
> View attachment 16256


TBXL - TaB eXtra Large
APIE - Apple PIE
LAST - LAST
SCER - SoCcER
EBRU - hEBRew (U?)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> 
> View attachment 16256



OBKI - OBiwan KenobI
BRNE - BuRNEd
OFRN - OFfeRiNg 
XPCT - eXPeCT 
CGNI - CoGNItion
KEPI is the policeman hat in French,
PIRC - pirc defense chess opening
RAEQ - RAgE Quit
EBRU - ElBRUs (the tallest mountain in the Caucasus, sometimes considered the largest in Europe even though it's actually located in Asia 
LAID means ugly in French
VDCM - ViDeo CaMera
PIRates of the Caribbean
ROGC - ROGer Clark, voice actor
LENF - LENny Face
INCB is a French company where my father is working
LAST is an English word


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 7, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16270


CSXN - Counter-Strike NeXoN: Zombies(edited)
FDTX - FaDing TeXt
ADRL -adrenaline
IDTV - idle TV
KIBT - KIloByTe
PRNS - PRawNS
ULER - YoU kilLER!
JAML - JAMaL (an Arabic name)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 8, 2021)

today's set


BIOK - BIOshocK/BIOSilK
EARB - EARBuds
TJAM - The JAM
DLGJ - DeLeGate's Job
ESKP/ECAP - Escape
FRSN - FiRSt Network


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16280
> 
> BIOK - BIOshocK/BIOSilK
> ...




PCGN - PaCkaGiNg 
NSOM - Not SOMe 
ALTI - ALTIng
UFMN - UF buffer MNemonics
TLQN - The Letter Quads are here Now!
SGNB - that SonG was Not Bad
FMND - FaMe is Not Delicious
LPSG - Lost PS Games
MBST - My BeST
AVMK - AVatar MaKer
DGAB - this DeleGAte is Bad
OXRL - OXygen is ReaLly important for our body
JALN - go to JAiL Now(edited)
CJOG - Cool JOGging
CMAE - CMAkE
VUXP - VUlnerable Windows XP


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2021)

yesterday's set



TONS - I've got TONS of work to do
Anything else that has TONS in it also works
e.g. I've got TONS of trash here
NEIA - NEtIA (Polish telephone, internet and cable television provider)
TXSP - TeXaS Poker (Texas hold 'em) Or: your TaXeS aren't Paid(edited)
OPTV - OPen TV
RTNF - RighT, Not Front!
CLSP - CLean SPace
Or: my e-mail is CLean from SPam
DMCA - send this on DM, not on this ChAnnel!
FTIE - FronTIEr
BUFO - BUFfalO
REBK -reebok sports brand
JMPU - jump push
CLSP - college special
OKFA - okay father (obedience) 
LFTB - left tab
LDVO - leading voice
BDRQ - bad rays
GSUB - that's a Great SUB-x (e.g. SUB-10)
DMCA Digital Millenium Copyright Act
XPJC - Windows XP is Just so Cool!
TSLO - That's SLOw
MDUT - My DUct Tape


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2021)

today's set
 

CRAD - cradle 
NEOP - knee operation 
KIED - killed 
ADER - adder 
OFLN - office learning 
RFJL - rough jail 
SVLJ - save large amounts of money 
JKSP - joke sparingly


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16300
> 
> CRAD - cradle
> ...



ESKM - eskimo
EFVC - EiFfel Vector
AUXQ - AUX CHannel
SQNX - such a noisy
KSNQ - Kiss nacho
XRON - SHare online
IQLN - Sandwich Hazelnut
RSBM - Raspberry Mousse
AGSE - a goose
RKNB - rock on a bed
BRCN - Barcelona
RNEF - Run effortlessly
CJOP - Crayfish opera
DAFI - daffy duck
XGAR - extra garlic


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16306



BUSQ - bus queue
MTJA - maaat jaaa (don't go) hindi
LETO - jared leto
TSUP - The SoUP
QANO - yano name
FGPA - fake FPGA device
XBGC - XBox and GameCube
SOCK - sock
ODIE - oldies


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

2 day's back set (published on 5-style discord daily),



JORD - jorden name
PBCO - probably cold
NODV - no diving sign
PAGD - I paged you a message
RSCE - rust on cement
PCDI - PC dies with heavy software
ULOK - you all OK?
NCOP - nice opera


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

yesterday's back set (published on 5-style discord daily),



UNIP - UNIversity of Pennsylvania
JESI - JESsIe (a name)
BDAL - badaaal (cloud in hindi)
CLDN - call one
DTPU - that push
PNCS - PiN CS timer
TNLK - turn a lock
JOID - joe's ID
ICLS - iceless
DEJA - déjà means "already" in French
VNLD - ViNyL Disc
VLRN - VaLoRaNt


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

today's set,



VIPU - vipul name
TNMA - inside the body (taaan maa hindi)
CVTR - caviar food
REJG - rejuggle (to impress the crowd)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 20, 2021)

yesterday's set




PELS - pellets
MESI - messi
POES - POggErS
GAMO - GAMe On!
SPAN is the word itself
KFLE - KaFLE (tiles in Polish)
REIG - REIGn
IDNK - I DoN't Know
GPBK - Azerbaijan Grand Prix in BaKu
RITV - RIch TV
COLD is already the word itself
JPAV - JaPAnese Video
RENS - RENaiSsance
IFAM - I'm FAMous
NLIK - Not LIKe (this)
TMPL - TeMPLate
FLES - FLiES
KFLE - KFC ist LEcker ("KFC is delicious" in German, not sure if that's actually the way they say it though)
BVSI - BaVarianS on the Internet
BGSF - BaGS are Full
NCOS - NightCOre Song
EAPS - EArPodS
APRE - APpREhend
MENJ - MEN's Job
ILOG - internet log


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 20, 2021)

today's set



LMTK - lemon teak tree
BNIT - binit name
BNPU - been pushing
VOMI - vomitting
ROCS - ROCkS


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 22, 2021)

yesterday's set


MFSB - My FriendS are the Best
DBCL - double call
ROIS - kings in French
AQUC - AQUeduCt
DILC - die among locals


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 22, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16403


FEAQ = fealty to the queen ONDM = London Map
ODBM = Odour of Burning man
SLEV = Slav defense or sleeve, whichever works better
DOVS = Doves
IBME = IBM explosion , imagine an old calculator or computer exploding
BDOG = Bad Dog


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16432


MVNC - move nicely
KTIS - katis name
BEMD - be mad
ANTIC - antics
DFNP - definitely no problem
SLQK - sell quickly
GTJS - get justice
DMLR - DM LateR
LOAF - bread
RSPO - ReSPOnd


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 28, 2021)

FXES - FiXES
BOUN - BOUNce
FMDG - family dog
MPAT - MatPAT (a YouTuber)
ESON - EPSON (a company that makes printers, scanners and projectors)
TIBX - TIger BoX
CAUM - CAllUM (name)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 28, 2021)

yesterday's set


OMAN - a country
GLFX - GLitch FiXed
JDGS - jaded glass
RPGT - rapping goat
ICMA - ice mansion
INQR - indian rupees
PLBD - place is bad
GCBA - gaming console bad


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 28, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16468



TINK - TINKerbell
TOPC - TOPiC
DRaGon Ball z (anime)
DAMJ - DAMaGE (j makes a ge sound)
MERJ - MERge


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2021)

yesterday's set


GOSA - GOSiA (a Polish female name)
LATE - Caffè LATtE

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> yesterday's set
> View attachment 16503
> 
> GOSA - GOSiA (a Polish female name)
> ...


FBGE - FaceBook GamEs
RGAN - GAN 356 R
TEPB - ThE PB
KSPD - OK SPeeD
PERS - PERSon
MAPO - MAPO Tofu
FAIR - not unfair
IFAL - I FALl
VNPC - Various NPC's
SABT - ShABbaT
EKIL - Extra KILl
QEDC - The QuEen of DisCord
LMAR - LlaMAR ("to call" in Spanish)
UEXP - Ultimate EXPerience


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2021)

JMGS - jammed glass
RDTV - red TV
MSNG - MeSseNGer
RPON - rippon
GERD - geraad name


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2021)

yesterday's set


OKPB - OK PB
GIRL - girl
ATQB -attack a cuber
QRUL - Queue of RULes
EGTD - egg toasted
KLIG - KLInGnau (a town in Switzerland)
KBFN - keyboard fun


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16543


KOTI- means 10 million in sanskrit
TEDS- TED talkS
SADT- SAD Tintin
BRNT- BuRNT
IDSA- IDly and SAmbar
UNLV: UNiLeVer company
PITS- pit 
PUNF- PUNe has many Forts
FGRI- Food GRaIns
IXAT- IX Am Time(interpret as 9 am time)(edited)
FUXN- ignore the X
OMAS- OMAn'S
KEDO- KEnDO(a japanese sport similar to fencing)
RTEN- Right ThEN
EAUC- EAt Ur Chapatis(bruh why am I thinking of eatables)
BCJO- BeCause JOe was <insert something>
CISV- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CISV_International
RIUS- daRIUS


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

yesterday's set


FELI - FELIks Zemdegs
GLOC - GLOCk 18
SCOP - teleSCOPe
SLEP - SLEeP
ANDS - The ANDeS
APKD - APK Download (APK is an Android app file)
EDMS - EDM Song
OTKS - OTaKuS
NTLI - NeTfLIx
CAPD - CArPe Diem
DCOR - DisCORd or DeCORate(edited)
PBVC - PB set on the Voice Channel
MLTA - Malta country


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

today's set


LSJX - less justice
BOSN - boson particle
LGTC - leg touch
OKGT - ok got it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

DUTI - DUTIes
ORME - OR ME
SEAJ - SEA Juice
ECAT - Electronic CAT (E-CAT)
PSTV - PleaSe let me watch the TV


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 16561
> 
> LSJX - less justice
> ...




SEAJ- SEAn and John
RIBO - RIBbOn
ORME - Ormes French city
PSTV - PlayStation TV
CSOB - CS and OBL
ECAT - e-cat
DUTI - DUTIes
PBGL - this PB is GoLd
GCER - gâcher (to waste/to spoil/etc. in French)
QORN - that QuOte is wRoNg
FSXA - FaSt and eXtrA or fast car(edited)
BQRA - Be on QuoRA
BMER - BooMER
IBMN - IBM's New PC
EUCR - EUClidean algoRithm
AGNK - Angry GermaN Kid
TVOM - TV in OMan
LUVS - loves
RCDG - Reach Charles De Gaulle airport


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 13, 2021)

2 days back set,


RPNI- vijay RuPaNI(the chief minister of Gujarat state, India)
FUCQ-replace Q with K
RGLI- RanGoLI(an art form which is popular in India)
BEUS- Boring zEUS
MAPB-MAP Book(A.K.A atlas)
DFRT- DifFeRenTiation or DifFeRenTial calculus(edited)
RUPC - RUPieĆ (junk, e.g. old electronic devices in Polish)
OMDL - OMDLenie ("faint" in Polish)
UXCE: if you replace C with I it becomes uxie(a pokemon)
ACJE - AkCJE ("actions" in Polish)
SUPJ- SUPer J perm


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 13, 2021)

another set dated 11th august,


FROM - from (english)
PAEB - PAlE Blue
URNE - URiNE
CTIE - CuTIE
PULD - PULleD
LOAR - LOARa (River Loire, that's how it's named in Polish)
MEGC - MEGa Can
SUGX - SUGar Can
AMBL - AMBer Light
KSIC - KSI's Car
LIGB - LIGht Balls
TORU - TORUń (a city in Poland, famous for local gingerbreads and Mikołaj Kopernik)
MDGI - MaDaGascar Island
BOCN - BOChNia (a town in Poland, famous for its salt mine)
MCDU - MCDoUble (not sure if they sell it in the US or India, but it is available here in Poland)


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 13, 2021)

yesterday's set,


JOAN - joanna name
TKPL - take place
FUGT- FUGiTive
PAKB- PAKistan cricket Board
PUME- vilePlUME(vileplume)(a pokemon)
KACE- Kar RACE (ecelent speling lol)(edited)
COIS- COIls(coils)(edited)
TLOC- The Line Of Control
NPBJ- No Peanut Butter and Jam
JRGB- JoRge.B(some guy's name)
JDAN-JuDAh beN-hur
GEBR- GrEat BRitain
RXUV - chopRa gets XUV 700(I'm referring to Neeraj Chopra, you might probably know who he is)(edited)
KILE- KILler(killer)
NTAS - natasha name


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 13, 2021)

today's set (finally),


LCVE - local venom
LBSX - lab sex
XOPA - zopa (sleep in marathi)
DTCI - dirty cigar


More contributions will be appreciated.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

XOPA- soap???


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> XOPA- soap???


The letter quad association need not be an exact match. Most of the times, I pick some audio sound or vague similarities to make memorable letter quads.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set (finally),
> View attachment 16626
> 
> LCVE - local venom
> ...


RUBS - RUBieS/RUBik'S
LUBM - LUBe My cube(edited)
AVMR - AVatar MakeR
BAIE - BAItEd
ISAD - I'm SAD
KSDA - KSI is DAncing


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

The next few posts will be taken from the last two weeks contributions on the 5-style discord.



FIRM - firmware
FRIB - frisbee
FIGE - płatać figle (a Polish phraseme that literally means to play tricks)/fidget spinner(edited)
DIBO - Diablo
BLRI - blurry/Blu-Ray
RSLD - reslide
LPNS - lost PINs
GJFE - good job, Feliks!
QBAK - quite big AK-47
GKND - Glock 18 is needed/geek and nerd(edited)
VIAN - via Nintendo/Vijayanagara Empire(edited)
FMEV - face me very quickly
QKOS - kokos (Polish) -> cocos -> coconut
BTKP - bootcamp
RSQN - do the rescue now
GMQL - game was cool
QDAF - letter quads are fun
KSAR - Keemstar
DMVE - Damn, Veronica!
KMTX - many kilometers away from Texas
SDLN - this slide is very long/sit here and do this equation: ln(x) (or something like this)
EAQL - EA Quality
LUED - lubed
FDNP - find new people
TAXU - taxi for you
AUPB - ayy, you got PB(edited)
FURC - _Fast and Furious_ cars
IPJR - I'm playing with Jerry
SAUF - Sauds' funds
JFER - Jennifer
SXPU - saxophone used
AGDL - a Geometry Dash level
UOFM - your only FM
QGNU - quit GNU/Linux (wouldn't recommend doing this )
NJIM - that's not Jim!
CKNF - cake not found
NFTL - Netflix on television


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

GTBD - get bad
BADV - bad video
BCOS - because
ARCU - Arch Linux
MRDO - Mr. Dough
LARJ - large


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

JAVS - JArViS
PINT - PINTerest
PJIR- PanJshIR (a region in Afghanistan which has an anti-Taliban resistance network)
INBX - inbox
ALBT- ALBerT
KOCI- KOCIemba
PINT is obvious
COPL - COPiLot
ALBT - ALBaTross


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

CURE - cure
UXSK - used skill
TLIV - tel aviv
SFAX - some fax
ROUF - roof/Roux fan
DAGI - daggi name
SMTX - some tax


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

PETU - PET Unicorn
UEFI - that stupid thing you can't run Windows 11 without it
EPOG - extra pog
ORMU - Hormuz
OCPK - ocean pack
PDSN - pay for DS now
RMDE - remedy
SFMN - safe moon
OCPK - octopus' pick
LGRK - LG rocket
BKTL - back tool


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

CUBP - cube parity
AOND - a sound
BUAN - Bhutan
TVUB - TV on Uber
FMAS - family aston martin
SXGL - sexy girl
DGIP - digit IP number
FRSA - fresa (strawberry in Spanish)
LBKD - lab kid
UBSG - Uber Sage
KUIG - kulig
IESU - Societas Iesu


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

NTAK - naatak (drama in marathi)
SUGC - sugar can
EMLD - emerald
ALCF - all coffee
GTDI - got diabetes
DLPX - dull place
JLEN - John Glenn
QATB - quadruple terabytes
DTXF - do the tax fraud
RNGO - ringo
LJCO - large corporation


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

SOUP - soup
OPJK - opera joke
MEFS- mess up fast
DPBS- deep bull ****
TXIK - toxic
NECR - necropolis
XBNK - Xbox One kid
SNAI - shennai (wind instrument)
GVTL - give a tell


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 29, 2021)

Today's set, you guys can either contribute here reply to this post, or you can hop over to the 5-style discord and go to #letter-quads channel and write the images and associations for today's set there. Cheers!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 16796
> 
> 
> Today's set, you guys can either contribute here reply to this post, or you can hop over to the 5-style discord and go to #letter-quads channel and write the images and associations for today's set there. Cheers!


LGDF - large dolphin
BIDA - bid "A"
RNTD - ranted
PODC - podcast
ROVB - rover bot
PTRC - pretty rubik's cube
ALEG -a leg SPUF - spuff
LBCG - lamba cage
BEQX - be quick
OPSU - operating suit
FLCE - filled cement
LMED - lamented / live medicine


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

OPUT = output (maybe..)
LAKE - lake is a word
NXJT - next jet
VRUA - virtual


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

LORG - last organism
TVJR - junior television
IAPE - I'm an ape
PBAI - PB AI (an AI that sets PB's)
JPDO - Japanese donkey
PBNX - I'll get a PB in the next solve!
DCIF - Discord information
QSPD - quad speed
FXMI - fix mine
TUIM - tuition money


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

JLTV - jail TV
QNDA - yonda (japanese name)
SDRN - solder iron
SUET - Sudetes (a mountain range between Poland and Czechia)
MIOD - miód (honey in Polish)
MGAS - my gas
FCAP - face cap
TFNK - the funk
DKJI - Donkey Kong Junior
GPRX - grand prix
DKMR - DraKMeR (Drachma in Norwegian)
SONK - SONiK (the fast food chain Sonic)
PCEX - PC Extreme
TVEL - the velcro
FSDU - fast dunk
BCKS - Backs
LGIS - leggins or legislation
SDRN - sindarin
LVRA - LiVRAison (delivery in French)
IPSL - an adress in Slovakia
SUET - désuet (desolate in French)
NGUT - No GUTs
EGQL - egg quality
TGVF - TGV is fast


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

RIGS - rigs
LENI - lenition
LACE - lace
URBD - Urban Dictionary
BUGK - bug killer
ALBN - Albania
LENI - LENIne
XPIE - a cut PIE (X often means "cut" for me)
RFGD - raft guide
LDMS - load master
LBEV - libav (Hebrew for "his heart")
KSEL - kaszel ("cough" in Polish)


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

SOKM - sok malinowy ("raspberry juice" in Polish)
GMEB - Game Boy
XAML - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Application_Markup_Language
ASET - asset
DGPC - dig a PC
MTOS - mitosis


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

TUNS - tunes
KEAB - kebab
PAKR - parkour/Parker(edited)
MBOI - My boi
NAUC - nautical
SNUG-snug KSGR-kings junior
CLMP - clamp
BICU - BIsCUit
FNPO - fun post
FVGN - five guns
PADO - to fart in hindi
SUCB - super cab
GART-great art
ARDT - ARDenT


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Today's set
> View attachment 17045


SVIC - save ice
OCMS - octopus mass
RGJI - rahul gandhiji
JMNI - jamni baju (left side in gujarati)
JULQ - July liquor
PRLA - parla (he/she spoke, French)
TKNB - Tick number
DCTO - Doctor
GVNR - Governour
RGAM - Origami
TBIA - Tibia
EOAV - European aviation
UNFD - Unfunded
ENTP - Entropy
XORL - XOR latch


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

RNVT - running water
PRVT - private
AVTK - average take
QLSN - yellow sun
SVCR - save car (ambulance)
DMFB - dumb facebook (its a dumb site we all know it)
AIPT- Airport
MITS - Mitsubishi
RACN - Racoon
RACN - RACiNe (root in french)
AORI - mAORI (population in New Zealand)
ILNA - ILiNA is a name, apparently used mainly in Russia
RBOL - Raz le BOL (fed up in french)
OVRS - OVaRieS
SPDK - SPeed of Donkey Kong (I'm thinking of the Mario Kart game where DK has very fast karts)
LECI - Lychee in indonesia
NTEM - anthem
BSCT - biscuit (edited)
ACQI - acquire (edited)
CJFU - chayote fleur (chayote flower)
CETI - centipede
OJKI - body kit
PJGO - pajamas gold


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

IPDE - IP Dead
SPIN - spin
LKGX - locked in gotham
DRMP - door map
GBEN - gibben
TJAM - traffic jam
ALDM - Aldus PageMaker
FPSX - First PSX (PS1)
CJAI - CJ's AI
MXAV - max AV
BIDX - bid X
FUJL - Fujifilm
GEDN - get down


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

CADB - caddie boy
VCBT - vacuumed bottle
LEQO-left quotient
JEPM - J perm youtuber
LEQO - leo name
BCOA - black Cobra
IBTA - Iberian Tape
CEOL - center of olam (Hebrew for "earth")
LBOM - letter bomb
PALR - paler tone
GTQB - got a cube
RINE - Rinse
XRNI - Serotonin
KMBR - kembar (twin)
OSMI - osmosis
BUMQ - blue mochi
VCOL - victory royale
OGLD - old gold
MKPC - make a pc
QVAR - caviar
LTFG - a lot of frog
USMG - using a SMG
USCA - u see camera?
XJGR - shy grass
VOQF - voucher for free
OGKR - ongkir (shipping fee)
TLSG - tall shotgun
PQXK - peach milkshake 
TQXF - thinking sheriff


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

REGS - registers 
RTAK - rohtak (place)
AXFN - axing is fun
SEAO - sea color orange (coz of sunset reflection)
NOBE - noble
RACN - racoon
PROB - private
SPIN - spin
JAIL - jail
FABC - Fwbric
KRBP - Krabby Patty
TRPS - troops (edited)
FUJL - FUJifiLm
SCUI - UY Scuti (maybe?)
PSIM= Psi Manometer
FABC= FABulous Cube
IMTE = I'M TErrible
NXTD = NeXT Day
MAQB =MAC Book
VEGC= VEGas City
UKLF= UK LeFt
BXFR= BoX FRench
OXFP = OXFord Print
ONTC= ONTario City
OEVL= Original EViL
XORT= XOR Test
DMBO= DuMBO
ACTE - Actress
KTSU - katsuo (skipjack in Japan)
ONLC - online class
SAXU - SAXophone Use
DMBO - DuMBO
OEVL - Or EViL
RTAK - ReTAKe
AXFN - Axe Fan
VLPN - Volpina
NXTD - Next Day
REGS - Regulations
XORT - Exhort
MXES - Mixes
AQTE - ACuTE


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

DETI - deity
SAMB - samba dance
ROGP - rowing gap
RFUS - Rufus (app for create bootable USB)
TUDB - tundra biome
UCGO - DuckDuckGo ( search engine)
ABND - abandoned
CLAD - clad/cladding
NVBP - navy blue paint
XRPQ - SHaRing a PeaCH
XCEJ - shocked donkey
PAKE - packet
VDQL - video call
JIGO - ji gong
JAGF - jaguar feline/ jaguar f-type
UONX= U ONyX SAMB= SAMBa
LDIG - landing
ATOJ - attorney
ECQT - eclipse catfish
EABX - gearbox
PLRK - parallel parking
MTFK - meat fork
VLNA - volcano snail
QEOU - Cheetos puff / chess outpost?/ cheetah on your back


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

FVTD - favourite triad
LETS - lets
ECBL - éclair ball dessert
CRQL - charcoal
RGBK - RGB Keyboard
VNTL - ventilation
TEAI - tea time
DECT - detect/destruct
TONQ - throw a nacho
MODF - modify
XRBV - share beverage
FNPG - fan page / find a pig
GXOL - gasoline
FKTP - fork teleport / tap
OTEQ - otter chunk
GVNU - give me Nutella
AGEI - A Geiger
TDRC - tadpole race
MCGJ - mice, good job
RPDG - rip dog
UBEC - Uber cup
BCES - biceps
BPEC - a bad piece
COSF - cos formula


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

REGN - joe reagen
INPU - input
SLPM - solid pump
SUNX - sunshine
DJOB - driver job
LKQF - lucky chef
NOVM - november
RBDS - rabbids
DJQK - daily check in 
URMQ - your mochi / your match
PSAT - palapa satellite
VGFN - vortigaunt fan
PJSC - paying a sock
MKXQ - make satchel bag
CLVG - clever girl
FUCD - fulvic acid / full acid
NMSB - namaste bro
SJGM - say good morning
XTRL - shoot a rolex 
URGQ - urgent call
BRPL - broken pill 
SMFO - smartphone
DCXK - doctor shuckle
SFUG - soil fungus
KIEG - krieg 552
EXVD - exit a video
KSCD - kiss the cod
JTEX - jelly texture
VQDR - vocoder / vacation driving 
NCBS - nuclear bombs
VSIG - vase in gold
LJDQ - layered coffee
KDTX - kid in tuxedo
RFVX - roof flashing
BRPL - brick pole
TEMN - terminal / teman (friend)
OMDF - broom don't fall
QLEK - chicken and leek pie
XFQR - soft charcoal


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

LQAP - lick apple
FIXD - fixed it
MITE is the french word for moth
BRID - BRIDge
EXPI - EXPIration
ISAC - ISAaC
MTBI - MounTain BIke
CTRJ can be the Ctrl+J shortcut in Microsoft Word to justify paragraphs. So it can be mapped to word "justify"
PNMX - pancake mix
XQOM - satchel bomb
TELM - tell the man
KCMV - kick the movie
ANQB - anchor a boat
JKSA - jaksa (prosecutor)
VKIE - Viking eats a pie 
EIPS - eclipsed sun / eclipse 
SRBQ - share BBQ
SGXO - sing a song
PAIO - paint the pot 
DONF - don't fix it
LFRA - lift the rat
ALMC - almanac
NCMR - necromancer
QDIE - can't die
DJCS - dj playing chess
XLDB - self doubt
OUGK - coughing kid
DQBV - Dutch beverage
XACQ - shake the couch
NXDS - next dish
TQIL - tequila
PCJV - pick a javelin
QXOG - chase the dog 
OCUE - Oculus quest 2
LABF - Shia labouf
JQRM - a yacht room
DKIF - duck's wife
KPEQ - keep the technician
BOIF - boil the fish 
DBXT - dab shoot
NTIK - antik (antique)
LRSF - Larry(that lobster from SpongeBob) surfing
KNTU - knot up
FRPA - a far place
AENT - mail sent
AEXO - my parent shocked 
NJKR - not the joker / no joker
SKUF - skunk fart
EAJB - bear getting a job
VXKE - fox stole a key 
LGVF - let me give a fish
PVLR - playing valorant 
OKTA - okay, thanks
XERQ - she is at the ranch / see the ranch 
XQVC - school vacation
ULNS - full ns (ns is a skewb method)
MUOQ - music brochure
VSIF - vase at cliff
QBCS - thecubicle shop
NMPV - nameless private
VKNI - fake nitro gift / Viking using nitro 
UVBC - ultraviolet background
FEIX - Felix Kjellberg (PewDiePie)
FEIO - Feliks zemdegs using iodine 
JSVP - just flip it / just use VPN
UAME - your name (movie)
NPFI - northern pufferfish / need pufferfish 
NXDS - next dish
TFGL- touch the fragile


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

BSUE - bold sue (in court)
ALOG - a log book
ERCL - error in calling ( no network)
RTIE - rat eat pie
OTSQ - Otter wear a sock
VBRT - vibration
CITL - Citilink (airline)
OJBL - boy blindsolving 
LVTK - I love tank
SQFI - square fish
SVDX - save the dish
FBPG - Facebook page
KDBE - kid wearing belt
DLAS - dallas (city in texas)
FOGB - fog bow (white rainbow)
RTQK - rat cheek
VILP - villager pog
MXVL - max volume
ALJP - male Japanese
CTBU - cat burp
KPCS - keep the PCs
JMTV - jump over the tv
NXIP - NASA ship
QIJG - QiYi jigsaw puzzle 
QGDX - change the desktop
FCGV - force gloves
LFOA - lift the oat
LICM - click the camera
AUQV - aunt in the Chevrolet
TJLM - toy on the lamp
XJLO - shiny yellow
GDKS - get the ducks
JERN - jetpack rent
XQEJ - school key
JRVU - jerry(tom & jerry) got dejavu
JTFA - jet fan
LKAG - leek in the bag
DXSV - dish serving 
FAPS - fraps (benchmark, screen capture and recording software)
DOAG - dog swag
GQSK - gecko wear sock
ACBD - attack the bed / acquire a bed 
SMPU - slam the pump
QVFO - chevrolet in the fort
AKTX - cake toss
TNEF - ten Eiffel's
MVJF - move the jellyfish / move the junkfood 
_[_09:46_]_LKJF - lucky jellyfish / lake of jellyfish / be like jellyfish 
AFMI - affirmative
CKOA - kick the coal
SRCQ - search
RUXK - running Shrek
AVJN - waving at the janitor
BXMS - bush mask
EPKU - sheep skull
VODS - voodoos
UIBS - mutton ribs
KOBS - Kobe Bryant slam dunk
JGXI - jaguar on a ship
GDKS - grinding the yolks
XNPM - send me plum
LUOE - luminous cookie
JFEL - joyful eagle / joyful feline
XQVJ - school voyage
MBFS - making beefs
SMKB - smoking is bad
VBJS - violin with the boys
UCNF - you can feel
DPGO - dumping the glock
NLXA - nail shampoo
LOMU - long mug
ISEG - fisher girl
JFIC - jogging in office
SRCQ - source of quote
FOGB- foggy bed


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

NUIG - new instagram(IG) account
FRGL - friend who is a girl
DVLQ - divine lick
MGCB - maggi with cabbage in it
BRAD - Brad
TEKF - Teken fight
DMAI - DM the AI
ERGO - ERGO Arena
MRDO - Mordor
LKSB - locked Saab car
KPBD - keep your earbuds
DMAI - domain
FUTO - futon bed
QGMX - check the mixer / change the mixer
POQR - porsche racing
KPBD - keep the bed
AIQN - main channel / raise your chin up
BVFO - beverage on your foot
OVPD - overpriced / overpaid / overpowered (edited)
FNLV - fan lovers
PLUB - plumbing
NGQF - singing chef
LTOJ - let the boy in
SFBT - surfer bat
XIOT - a ship driven by otter
BCGE - bachelor degree
NKFB - bonk the Facebook
DVLQ + dive into Lychee pool
TRDK - truck driven by duck
OVRU - ovarium
BRIV - bear on the river
VLRD - villager(I imagine one from Minecraft) reading
CFTR - calf on a truck
KQFV - kick five can
XVIM - save him
TPEK - teleporting shrek
QNIB - corn rib
XBER - she is a YouTuber
KTFA - kitten fur
RPIK - sharp brick
QJLS - duck is jealous
RCIE - recipient
CPGV - captain, give me the map
GBXN - grab the sun
SIPJ - slipped jar
KPTJ - keep the jar
EMPF - empty feeling / empty face
PSXQ - pass the satchel bag
REQG - reaching / reaching glass / reach the glass / reaching out


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 17246
> 
> today's set


BALK - balkans region
DNTB - done table playing
FNOK - fun okay
RDSN - ride on snow
VDKA - vodka
JMPF - jump further
BLTO - belt on the rock 
QABN - cabinet 
CKVI - click the video
AIVT - fairy in the vent
KLIP - klip (clip in bahasa)
TMPE - Tempeh (food)/ tempe (place)
DNTB - don't take a bath
SROM - stay in the room
INCQ - incoming calls
FIRP - fire planet / fight with the rope
ELKT - tell the kittens / tell to kratos 
FNOK - fan in the locker
JVPX - yellow Vulpix
UVQO - your vanilla chocolate
BQSK - black shark
TSCQ - toss the couch
SKLC - sock in the locker
BXTJ - breaking the toys
GXSQ - ghost solving squan
PSOM - pug wearing a sombrero hat
QLDV - chill dude, let's dive
JQTX - yacht ship
KAQV - pikachu in a Chevrolet 
SRDP - i shared a photo
UIDK - putting the duck down
KOUC - keep touch it
QLDV - calling the driver
OGIU - dog hiccup


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 4, 2021)

IGLC - instagram local
SLRB - sell rubber
PDLU - paladu (place)
GAUN - gaun (gown in indo)
MKER - marketeer / maker 
QCKB - check your book
IGLC - igloo but it's cube
QXOG - chinese dog / Chinese song 
RVCJ - driving with CJ/ river clay / rover can jump
AQCD - acquire a cod(fish)
NEQF - need a chef / miner chef
QIFG - chicken fungi / that chicken has a fang
COXP - cold sheep / count the sheep
LIXQ - lizard shocked
BEOK - besok (tommorow in indo) / be ok
VASQ - vase on a squan
MVSG - move the shotgun
NKJQ - bonk the yacht
TQLB - touch the lobster
XPOU - sheep in a pouch
TMVK - Tom(Tom and Jerry) cosplaying as viking
XGLD - shopping with gladiator
SUBP - subscribe to PewDiePie / sugar bowl with spoon
QFJL - the chef is yelling / chef making jelly 
UNQB - punch the bed 
KQBA - kick the bass
LNCF - lunch at farm
DUPQ - duplicate the cheems / drum in a pouch
AOIE - aoi ebi (means blue shrimp in Japanese) 
BGTU - big bathtub / big tube / there is bug in my bathtub 
QBIE - a cube on a pie
XGLD - she has a gold
VJME - a volleyball on a mattress
MNSK - that man is slacking off
PERO - petrol
FDSV - give food to server
BVDM - beverage at the dam / at the dorm
PVUX - purple Vulpix
LNCF - lonely calf / landed on the cliff
DXUQ - dish for truck / dishwasher punching
USLD - push the ladder / use the ladder
OTVA - Otter in the VAB (vehicle assembly building)
MOAF - meat loaf
XJUR - say your name


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

GRCV - green cover
SGMO - soggy moss
DLPA - dallas patent
NPGO - no problem gordan
ELAN - elan name
TNPX - thanks please
OIVE - olive oil
SDOG - sad dog
EDJQ - bed in yacht
PCOB - petting cobra / pick a cobra
CQIJ - cubing with QiYi cube
LPFM - laptop frame
DBUG - dead bug / drop the bug
DBUG - debugging
TCJP - ticket to japan
RTPG - rat pog
IQUR - liquor
XQEJ - shocked eyes
BQUD - bullsquid(half life) / black squid
CLIS - calling from/in ISS | clifss / clips
XNTU - sentry gun
KIPO - Kiss the phone
DIXB - dish on bed 
SDNR - sad nuse
NPGO - narwhal riding pogo
DLAG - doctor is lagging
TVBC - TV in a backpack 
FCXK - face shocked
IAKJ - diamond key
BFMJ - eat beef with mayonnaise
IVLK - five lockers
VEGI - vegetarian / wave at the giraffe 
ELAN - pelan (slow in Bahasa)
ENQM - green chamomile tea
RGIB - raging bear
FMVJ - filming family
MFDP - campfire in deep forest
OAUQ - having oatmeal at lunch
JQSR - yacht driven by sheriff / yacht being serviced
UVSO - Buffon eating soup
UOLX - that unicorn is Polish
TRFA - train coming at fan
ACBT - acrobatic
ERCJ - pear covered in clay
LBEM - lobster in mall
NLCD - nail in cod(fish) (edited)
TGCR - tonight get in the car


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

JTLG - jet lag 
GDLB - good lobbying
UCKB - duck on a boat / duckbill mask
QREL - squirrel
RBGU - rubber gun
GRBP - grab pie
TMPG -TMP gun
GDLB - gold lobster
QKXF - that chicken has soft feather
LVBQ - love bbq
BPVM - backpack from France 
VGKJ - vortigaunt holding key
LBQS - lobster playing chess
BPAQ - backpack
ONMP - online map(like Google map) / onyx holding map 
GRBP - Garfield wearing backpack (edited)
PXLJ - pixeled strawberry jam / pixeled jar
XVTC - shoveling taco (edited)
XKEN - shiruken
ORMA - Orochimaru / ornament art
VXJi - fish looking through shoji
BGDI - brigadier / brigade
TDOR - two doors
TLER - teller / Tyler1(streamer) 
TBUR - tabur ( şprinkle in Bahasa)
TUNC - tunic
FEQM - fetching milk
POTF - pot flip
NJAX - I'm in JAXA
EITD - I got meilong 3m today
ELDB - Elon musk dabbing
FMSG - filming singer
UOIP - duo iphone
VFBM - fluffy broom
XPFT - sheep feet
RLOG - relogin / root log [ ✓log(x) ]
CAMT - camera toss / cameraman having tea | take that 
KXPE - K shaped
QKBM - chicken with hat brim 
POTF - pot falls
SXVF - slashing five ferry
VKPE - Viking eats a pie
RLOS - rolling poster
VAGE - vague
MXED- mixed
EPSL - Epsilon


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

PAND - panda
LGBD - lag behind
BQKO - backpack with Kilominx inside
VMAP - Vietnam map
QGNC - change your nickname
IMXK - im shaking right now
UMPN - umpan (lure in Bahasa)
IMOK - I'm okay
SPXV - slap a shovel
JGRL - jogging girl / Japanese girl
ALDP - almond peanut
GVUI - give me guitar
XCUG - shocked pug
LDXM - landing on shampoo / lead me to shampoo
LMEN - L-Men(product) /lumen(php micro framework
ULGI - bulgogi
CTPO - cat pooing
MNVO - man wearing violet shirt / man's vocal
XJML - soy bean milk
RVNA - rover with NASA logo
DCQO - doctor eating chocolate
QCBS - chicken breast / QiYi qicheng blackbase
LGBD - LG brand
UPXC - wake up Sherlock Holmes 
LPNI - laptop with Nike logo
XBKS - xbox / she have a lot books
BADX - bad solves
VOFK - violet fork
GFOU - get four bottles
KAGN - kangaroo holding gun
FGTA - fying to Tampa
OQBA - clock in bag 
RIUJ - Rick Astley at UY Scuti / Rick Astley iş buying
SVMP - silver map
NFPQ - nerf gun in pouch
NDUE - narwhal duel
ECQD - security solves 2x2 using QiYi QiDi
FACS - face swap(I think it is a filter) / facts


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

EVMC - evil munching
ATVB - attack verbally
IFDT - if that (phrase conditions english)
ABIQ - abhijeet's IQ
JNOF - general's office
JROK - jared is okay
RQUG - ray underground
UNTD - united
RKBJ - rock black
QNIF - yanif (muslim name)
RXGQ - roux solving guy
SEJM - lower house of the Polish parliament
KFAL - keep waterfall
JPBT - jeep on boat 
CURB - curb
QKLF - chicken loaf
BTAX - boiling taxi
FQGR & France gar(fish)
KMCG - kimchi gift
ENOK - enoki mushroom
AJMX - say mix
QXTF - cheese trophy
CPEM - captain emo
DCLP - doctor clapping
TADC - talking to doctor
MGQD - magnetizing QiYi qidi
BKCV - book cover
EFOJ - effing boy
FLES - flies
KGDR - kick the grey door
TBUV - tab radiating ultraviolet
JGQV - jaguar in Chevrolet
XLNC - missile launcher
JNOF - John Cena in office
XMPF - shampoo on your feet
LDJC - lady wears jacket 
GJCX - gray cash
XULE - she is a mule
GMFI - game file / gaming fish
VJUX - flying usb
EXJF - expensive jellyfish
QGAC - caging racoon
ADPM - add plum
UODB - the duo is dubbing
SILX - silenced shot
AGXL - agent in a shell
XOGN - Shogun


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

KDIE - kiddie
LQMP - liquor maple
NEUD - new understanding
SKLJ - skull large
DPTS - deep taste
BJPI - BJP India political party
RASN - rasayan (chemistry in hindi)
PCEO - PC error
TDOC - top documentary
CRGS - Craigslist
KSAP - kiss the ape
QFTD - chef is tired
FPUL - fish pulled by Fisher
PIEQ - pie chart
SATK - slow attack
PGEF - page file / page flipped
ARCN - a racoon
RGNI - raging ilama
PGUR - pig eating uranium
SKLF - sock in a loaf
IGAU - big taunt
FESQ - feliks solving squan
SBOF - submarine officer
RGJM - regripless jperm
ISXP - Im playing saxophone
ORTA - sorting algorithm / sorting art
EFAR - that eagle is so far
BDGT - breeding goat
QXOF - Chinese officer
BLAO - black oat
QFMX - chef turning on mixer
MRBK - more book
DPTS - Dad's paintings
AEPD - aeroplane drowned
JSPE - JBL speaker / just speak
EURV - Europe van / Europe's Rover \not sure
FOGA - foggy AC
BJPI - buy pizza
SBDR - submarine drowned
RGJM - regripless jperm


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

Today's set



SEVK - sevak (public servant)
BFSU - boyfriend's suit
RBDM - rub diamonds
GRBA - grabarz (gravedigger in Polish)
DIRQ - direction
MVIN - moving
COMU - computer / community / communication
FCIL - facility
BFSU - beef soup
BOPS - bloopers
GSLP - gas leak
DUPT - duplicate
TJQO - tycoon / Tycho's supernova
FOVE - flying oven
SXOG - six shotgun / six dog (edited)
KJLB - key labels
GNQL - grinning child
LVNX - lavender smell
JFTV - jellyfish watch tv
GLFJ - golf job
BAXQ - basketball coach
EPCS - emerald pieces
QPAF - chips and fish
RBDM - rabbit at the dam
XEJR - sheep in a jar
GKTE - glider kite / gold kite / gray kitten
QKRM - chicken room
XGNP - singing in Neptune
XCLU - searching clue
USEO - use oil
QPIB - chopping beetroot


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2021)

FBPR - facebook practices
STGQ - stale GQ magazine issue
PADO - pado (to fart) hindi
GQCR - guy's car
REAB - read a book
LPIC - lake picture
MQKN - munchkin
NITO - nitro
PRFT - profit
MNKI - mankind
KNJA - kick ninja
FLIO - flip over
UAIT - you wait here 
GETS - get a sip
XLFR - solar flare
XQMT - scratching motherboard / scratching motorcycle 
PNRD - pan on road
PTAB - play tab / pill tablet
MQUN - mannequin
FBMA - Facebook man
LDBF - lady with briefcase
GAXO - gas station
NAFK - no AFK / do not afk
TIEO - tie on
COSA - cost a lot / crossed arm
MOEU - molecular
CFVX - coffee machine fixed
MXPJ - me shopping jar
UAIT - kuwait / wait


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

RBDO - rabbit does 
RNCP - running cop 
KATE - female American name 
JTCV- jet cave 
BGSX - big sex
BDES - blades
MSTF - Mustafa / mist filter / mist fire
QRCP - Charcoal plate
VKBM - Viking blaming
POIE - polite
GRNA - grenade 
ROGS - roger that sir / rolling grass
TLAS - talas (taro in Bahasa)
PUQR - punch root / purple QR code 
CGEL - cold gelato
POQX - potato chips
OJND - Boy nodding
NKVL - nickel village
XQCT - shocked cat
BXPS - unboxing PS4
UFIN - UFO in my house
ORFB - orange flower bouquet
VKBM - fake bomb
EVPN - exit VPN
NACD - neutral acid / nacho for 1 dollar
OLBE - old bee
AMDX - your AMD is shipped
SLQB - small cube
GNED - gnomed/ grinned
SJLV - say love
VRCX - virtual cash
JCIT - that jacket is thick
LSXN - loud saxophone
AGQU - agent asking question
NXSF - nail next to sofa
CJUQ - crying at lunch
JUEG - Juegos (games in Spain)
NOAL - not at all
FKPU - fork pushed
ENQT - enchanted / entering chat 
GTFU - goat funny / goat having fun


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

OMGR - oh my greens
DQKB - disqualify keyboard (playing in gaming)
SAKT - sakht (excellent in Gujarati)
DRGL - dream girl
VDEO - video
GETS - gets
PBFA - PB fail
PDSL - pad slide
OMGR - oh my greatness
DSPR - despair
FAKG - fake game
XLJP - XL-size Japan
JITS - Jitsi
OFCK - off-cooked
IPRC - IP race 
RTDB - right database
TLPR - television prize
QETS - quests
VSPE - voice speaking
FDMS - fading master
CLGT - cloaked goat
OTIA - o, Tina
XSNO - no for GAN XS
KRFU - Korfu (Corfu in Polish)
JPGI - JPG image
JPTI - Japanese tin
OSTK - OS takes
DRGL - doctor of good luck
DJXB - DJ from Xbox
RXUV - rush from the UV
JKQA - joker card
OJAG - order jaguar car
SCFU - scarf on your neck
ATQV - attached file
OERM - old jperm(yes the youcuber) 
OJUL - boy don't bully
RLGF - rickroll giraffe
OKUF - okay UFO / okay u fine?
AXSO - axe sold
OFCK - offline clock / officer's cloak
CMSB - camera's body
BUKV - blue Kevlar
IBPD - I bring the pudding
FVOI - flies voice
OFVG - officer vortigaunt
CFSJ - that calf is a spy 
QETS - chest pass
ILXC - I like being shocked / ill shuckle 
MCOE - microphone
EDXT - red shirt
QAJC - charging my jacket
XSME - gan XS is for me then
PDSL - pudding sold
FAKG - fake gold 
MRXO - Mario shopping
VSNE - Vaseline
PIMO - pink moon
CLGT - Colgate
TKGP - tank group
XGKQ - shangchi kick
QKNR - chicken got the NR
RKMP - the Rock looking a map
AOXF - I'm at Oxford


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

CAUT - caution
EVDL - evil doll
ARME - Armenia country
BURA - Bura (bad in hindi)
OEAS - old eraser
ITAM - hitam (Black in Bahasa)
GPMT - gap on a mountain
CFSD - cliffside
TLND - t shaped island
NCED - nice day
EDNR - red narwhal
CUPJ - cup jumped
KQCO - kick chocolate
DRGQ - dragon quest
BURA - buram (blur in Bahasa)
QNCD - concealed
OEAS - old season / old seas
PBRC - push the barrel of carrot
VCOU - viscount
ELAS - elastic
OBAJ - Obama jump
QGOL - cold gold / check your goals
XGCK - sing using coke
XONC - sonic
GIPT - give me pat 
POMS - poems
OUNL - you are nearly done / you need leek?
PXGV - pixeled grave / your pickaxe, give me(?)
ATXV - attack the shovel
RSEG - rose gold
TMKR - team korea / tea maker 
SDTE - set the date
PRJF - pray for you
SJFT - spy at your front
AICO - an icon
JBUC - just a buck man / John Cena wearing bucket
XLUF - sell UFO / shelf of ufo


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

KNFB - Kanye on Facebook
FOMI - fear of missing in
OSGD - OS god virtual
COTN - cotton
MIBU - I miss my bull
IALG - I am using LG
RETL - retailer
CQPE - couch please / clock pet
FNTQ - fantastic
BDMG - bad damage / bed damaged
XKMO - shocked in the morning
MUFL - muffle
CUNQ - a cup of nacho
FTGM - flattered grandmother
QXBV - Chinese beverages
MPAO - me patting otter
TQLB - teaching lobster
DIJT - diamond jet
LNVO - Lenovo
CELD - cat using shield / cello duet
RFIX - room fixed
QOUS - courses / come to USA
BRDS - Birds / breads
LTSC - a lot of score / late to school
COXB - close it with brick
RSCB - rising a cobra
FTGM - flat gum
BMVT - bee! move it.
NSKQ - nest filled with ketchup
CBJP - crab driving jeep / crab jump
ECXI - encourage ship
DPFN - drop fan
PNTV - printed tv / painting tv


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Today's set
> View attachment 17400



PEAQ - peach
PEBL - pebble 
ULTM - ultimate
RAXN - raisin
NTFS - not for sale
MJOL - Mjolnir
RNXD - run XD / run in the shadow
BKLR - book lore /the book is large
LAKU - laku (valid in bahasa)
KPFJ - keep flying
QSGV - cheese grave
TUOC - turn on the car
OLTA - old tap
BMDR - the bomb has dropped
QOVG - coverage
ROAB - the road is blue
RGMT - raging mother
OBLD - OP BLD method /
DPSI - drink pepsi
NPST - nap while sit
KIPS - kipas (fan in Bahasa)
GMPK - gum pack
ATSF - atmosphere
OLXS - boiling my gan XS
ODTB - odd table /
QBFR - cooking beef at river
GEMO - get more
SVKG - save the king
LRTU - learn to use / look rat in UFO
UEKN - upper knee
AEDV - a red vine
BEXO - best option / bee shopping
IADL - piano delivery / piano for a dollar
JDXA - Yoda using shampoo
DOFQ - doofersmith doing chemistry
GAPJ - a gap on a jet 
MVSN - moving sentry gun 
EKAM - Eka Method 
QIVA - chilling in the van
JQRM - Jerry using the Chrome
VDFA - vodka falls off
BFGR - briefcase grab
CXNT - close at night
BFGP - briefcase gap
LSXQ - leave at six o'clock
SFAQ - soft aquarium / see FAQ
SVOA - soft vocal
ULDQ - ukulele duck
KEVO - kermit voice
RNXD - run with shades 
CNIQ - wacom cintiq (a graphics tablet) / snitch
EQCI - equally synchronized
BMEJ - bomb ejection
OTJQ - otter jockey
FJUT - fiji utopia
VLPT - evil pet / vile pet
VUGQ - vulnerable geek / vulnerable gecko 
DNVR - Denver (a city)
OQCN - ostrich eat corn
ADEX - a deer solving examinx
QVIC - civic
GEPM - get permission / I got E perm
CDBF - cold buffalo
OIXU - boiling soup
OXUE - oh you survived
FECA - feed the cat 
TLNV - telenovela
OXUE - oily space shuttle 
KLSJ - koala holding syringe
JXLG - Jesse(from breaking bad) lagging
OUGR - four gar
FSNJ - fast bunny


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

OURG - four grape
SGXD - slug's shadow
AOMC - an old machine
BFXE - buffalo shed
OAUN - soaked Uno card
NXDC - need shredded cheese 
UKXG - Turkish guy
VOUF - voucher free / that volleyball is tough 
XPDU needs maintenance
XPDU - sheep lifting dumbbell
LIAU - Life in Australia
IADF - I adore farms


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

ARMS - arms and weapons
LCNU - local nuclear test
FRNT - front
SMAT - smart
XIRO - Shiro ( white in Japan)
IMUJ - immunity
MUDB - mud block
LBKS - a lot of books
BSTM - bass time
RKTX - The Rock driving Taxi
UNLP - unlocking a phone
IUJG - I and you jogging / IU jogging
TRXO - trash over here
IQTL - 1 inches tall /
KRNG - karang (coral in Bahasa)
QCFJ - clock flying
CMBQ - come back 
JIOR - junior
NJIV - engineer vest
CXJT - cash for janitor
BUMJ - burping monkey
SNPQ - Snapchat
XIDM - shield man
ATNL - a tunnel
ATNF - a thin fork
CDXP - card shop
USVG - USA vortigaunt
SQIN - square inch
OVKC - oh a valk cube
QIOE - QiYi cube on your east
EAQD - reach the doll
RQOJ - rich boy
TRXO - three shots
ORME - order meal
ELCO - Elon musk cooking
KENR - kenari (a bird)
IGDE - Instagram deck 
DOBU - doll eating burger
VNAX - vined axe
CMAT - cameraman at tree
DJFC - dry food for cat
RPAL - repairing lock
DKFE - drop your knife
NMVA - not moving at all
RJBT - rayman wearing beret 
GCLU - greek club / guy club
NPJR - NBA player
DIPT - having dinner with my parents 
PJGT - playing guitar
SBLA - the sheet is blank
OIPS - oily postman
MRBJ - MrBeast jumped
XFAU - sheriff around
DNGJ - drunken guy
OQLV - roach pulling the lever
RMKA - Ronaldo making pancake 
VARG - valid arguments
EAQD - eating chandelier
ERAQ - electric racket
「RSMF」rose on mall floor


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

CFMG - coffee mug
RNUX - run UI/UX software
ADIR - adeer name
CDPU - cloud push
「RBOM」Red bomb
「SRKD」shrek doll
「LRMC」Larry(lobster from SpongeBob) eat Mac n cheese 
「VDJP」the video is on Japanese language 
「PEAS」peashooter (Plants vs Zombie )
「BSML」the bus is small 
「SBLO」sentry blowed up / soap blowed up
「MNUG」mcnugget
「TRUC」truck
「TMCV」Tom(Tom and Jerry) in a cave
「ELPN」electric pan
「DJEL」dad eat jelly
「LBOA」little boar 
「IMED」im editing / I need medicine
「RCLF」red calf 
「KCFS」kicking flashlight
「RCVQ」rickroll voucher
「BUEO」blue owl
「PJOR」pay it forward 
「XSVO」superman saves old man 
「KQOJ」kid opening chocolate jar
「IACS」piano case 
「XOKS」socks
「OSUE」osu egg
「BPRN」burp while running
「SRKC」shark cuddle / shark eat corn 
「VMOQ」five mochi
JULG - July gift
「VQOL」vladimir drinking coca cola
「IOPM」i offer you pumpkin / iphone shaped pumpkin
「IUCE」im updating my CentOS
「VQKR」villager wearing choker
「BQGP」brick gap
「JUFL」the juice is falling
「CVXN」the cave is shiny
「GILO」give me lolipop
「TVMF」TV melting because fire 
「QLMK」chili milk
「KMDR」kiss me deer
「EVCI」evil chipmunk 
「PRXJ」private is shy
「DXEI」desk reconstruction
「QOMA」computer ai 
「OITR」boiling train


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

INBA」im in a barn / Matty Hiroto Inaba
「CAMP」camp
「BIOD」biohazard 
「BSOF」ubisoft
「MJCL」monkey calling
「FSBM」flushing bomb / flushing brim
「SULR」sulfur
「FIXT」fixing train / fixture
「SKPC」skull in a package / skipping class 
「FKVN」four Kelvin / fake van
「TURI」turkish / tourist 
「MOBF」Mom with briefcase
「RNKO」running koi fish
「NUFP」nuclear floppa
「PMIS」prime minister
「CLSA」cold sake
「QRIV」chatting at river
「FTOG」FTO grinding / flat organ(instruments)
「JFRT」Jake(from subway surfer) farted
「KJGE」kajigger
「PXQE」pixel cheems doge 
「PDBX」pudding box
「CLUO」call your officer
「FELM」fe-lamp (iron lamp)
「ELMC」el macho (from despicable me)
「IKVA」im wearing kevlar
「CQXE」couch shaked / coach shaked
「GNUX」get a Linux
「AVBE」available
「PMIS」permission
「UAKE」you are the bakerman
「TAFL」tart flipped
「LKAU」locking a cup
「XNVL」standing villager
「KARF」kar98 on fire
「RJLA」rainy lane
「TQSO」thick soup
「FXTE」fox drink tea 
「AGNE」a gunner
「FELM」i fell from mall / I feel mad
「TSCE」tea scent
[TOBI] toby
「BJVU」boar got Dejavu
「UEVK」use the valk
VTOL jet
「VTJI」vtol jet pilot
PCBN - packed bun
OVSN - overly sensitive


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

「FGOD」for God sake
「SIXN」sixteen
「PROU」proud
「EDUC」education
「ONEA」one army
「LAOS」laos (country)
「FBAD」Facebook Ad / my fps is bad 
「BKTD」book trade
「LUCT」lucky cat
「KOMA] 4koma (a type of comic consist four panel) 
「MOBE」mobile
「TKMC」take a mic
「NGMB」 narwhal gambling /no gamble
「XOEP」short step
「LVUP」level up
「QUIS」quizzes
「CTKI」cat kiss
「COTL」coated tail
「EISM」eel is missing / eel is mine
「SAXV」saxophone attached to van
「FBOD」fat body
「SFAG」shield fragment / strawberry fragrance
「ELSO」el sombrero
「MPDK」map deck
「JKBE」joker on a bed
「QIAG」chilling agent 
「MXEC」mashed carrot
「TREU」tree beside you
「JOIG」join group
「VSKF」fivr skull on the floor / vase with KFC logo
「KEBR」keep breathing
「TRJK」troll jokes
「CFOJ」coffee boy
「AMLV」a mossed lever
「FRKM」fork man / four kilometer
「IDJC」im at daycare
「IERM」intelligent room
「OADI」oat dinner
「TCUG」tea cup for goat
「EDRK」red rock


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

DBRL - double roll
SLJR - sell a jar
EJRF - edge is rough
UTBS - undertaker's ********
「URAT」urat (vein in Bahasa)
「TOUG」tough
「GLMN」glowing moon
「SECR」security
「SPQJ」spinach juice / spinach jar
「MVFE」move the fence
「DTCK」the dough is thick
「QPSC」chopping sock
「RTFP」rat flip
「OTQP」otter eat chip 
「PVBX」pvc box
「AGRV」aggresive
「GRQI」gray chair 
「OATI」oatmeal instant / oak tile
「ITOD」i told you
「XRFG」share me fungus / short flag / short flight 
「SPQK」slap the Crayfish
「TKOJ」take soybean / thick soybean
「RTAX」ride the taxi
「KETA」ketamine / keep talking
「BEUR」my bean is burning
「RNAD」rhino head
「GQBA」glock17 barrel 
「QMCJ」cheems CJ / cheems clay
「PXMN」pixel man / pickaxe man
「LBMK」leaving broom at KFC
「IFXN」i fix the nest
「SFLQ」soft leech / soft lick
「IEAD」iguana reading 
「GDEB」grabbing Debian / get a Debian
「CRMK」car covered with milk
「QGAJ」the chalk is gray
「GPLO」grip lock / grape loaf


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

「BIJG」beijing
「FPAN」frying pan
「CTRG」cat raging
「REIT」remote it / reinstall
「GSQJ」ghost Crayfish
「GIXP」give sheep / give me xp
「VCBS」vocabularies
「MLTA」melting apricot
「XKEM」shake em
「BNXD」burned shades
「ITPE」italian pelican
「ULCQ」pull the couch
「LINT」line trails 
「VPBE」viper on a bench / five pebbles 
「VINQ」vined car
「MXNT」mashed peanut
「PQXB」peach(mario) playing xbox
「QSKX」cheese cake /
「MFPK」mom frying a pancake
「ORLM」order a limousine
「GMCD」my gum is cold / go to mcdonald
「FCUK」floppa playinga cracked ukulele / fixing a cracked ukulele
「LUQS」luigi is chinese / luigi eat cheese
「MJOB」money orb
「PSMR」pass me the marker / postman run away
「IBNC」iguana sitting on bench
「TPLR」 trapping Larry
「PFNB」put fan to the box
「CXRT」crossing route / crashing a router 
「GUDJ」gulped DJ
「XMOS」shrimp on the sea
「PUFN」 pull the fan
「XBVG」sharing my beverage
「MPSV」'man' 'passing' a 'volleyball' to me


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

KLPR - kilo practice (weightlifting)
MVDF - movie on daffodils
BEVK - be weak
RLJG - roll and jog
RKPE - rock pieces
EXMT - extrimate
SUKD - sukadi (sweet dish in gujarat)
FUND - fund
RJBG - rajbhog icecream flavour
XCVS - excitement wasted
UVRB - ultraviolet energy robot
DGRL - dog roll on carpet
KNQT - cannot quarantine
LJUD - lame justice
DOKU - doku nickname
VREC - video record
SOVU - solve virtually
「SALG」salt grain
「KCMT」kacamata (glasses in Bahasa)
「TUMJ」tummy
「XJQA」soybean can
「NORP」north pole
「FJNG」flying
「PLOV」peel over / pulling oven
「DNLT」drone lifting train
「VULS」vela pulsar /
「RPGB」rpg bullet / RPG bazooka
「MLTO」mail torned
「KCBL」kick basketball
「OSKX」ostrich cake
「BJFV」 buying a flower
「VCKS」 watching KSI
「ARWM」 my arm is warm
「NIXA」nissan
「NLDS」nailed disk
「MJXD」my shades / my shadow
「EXQA」excalibur sword


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

PKCA - pick a camera
UDSV - underdog save
EBGS - ebony glass material
LVRG - love rage
EROA - erotica
JMAP - jammed map
VNDG - wonderful dog
FCUK - ****
RXEV - roux is evil
CLKO - call out a knockout punch
CPTA - capital
FKGN - forked gun (can shoot in multiple direction at once)
DVSL - divided sales of a company
NLMS - null mass (travels at speed of light)
JLBK - jail rulebook
NRCO - narcos TV series
UJSM - ujwaal from samoa
UFNB - UFO no boarding
LGVP - leg of VIP
ODTQ - odd tactic
SRXJ - strange axe
QSCO - QS corporation
VQFG - variable fog
BVQS - believe in yes theory
IQJB - IQ level fit for the job (software dev)
ACRE - acre of land
BILF - bay leaf
SJOL - sejol (girl's name)
「DBOJ」 dark boy
「TAGI」 tagih (bill in bahasa)
「LSAR」 Pulsar
「OFBT」 soft bat
「VXMA」 wax mallow
「CUIK」culik (kidnap in Bahasa)
「LVRG」leverage
「IXFV」 95
「SITQ」 sitcom
「SMLE」 smile
「DGTV」 dog watch tv
「NTGQ」 natgeo
「MFJQ」 man flying a can
「KXES」 cakes
「PVCD」 PVC door
「RTSQ」 rat is sick
「ORKM」 open the red document
「IJGL」 I'm at jungle
「JPUQ」juice punch
「DSBT」 dust on my battery
「NXTC」go to next class
「CDKS」 crawling ducks
「MDAU」 mad aunt
「MJVP」money wrapped
「EAUK」 east ukraine
「IAFR」 iguana wear afro wig
「LNCD」 LAN card
「IXVQ」 I slammed my watch
「NVUL」 nebula
「GKNA」 greek name
「IKCU」 I kick you
「BFGA」 beef grabbed
「KJQA」 keychain
「FECP」 feed creeper
「GSBQ」 grass black
「SBOK」 send book
「TKOE」 take one eel


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

「DGBP」 dog burp
「FSLG」 flashlight
「PCEB」 piece of bread
「MNTE」 mounted
「SOCR」 soccer
「CNDR」 chandelier
「CDAV」 cat drawing
「RTSN」 rat on sand
「LJFK」 lay the fork
「LKAM」 welcome / lock the ammo box
「FMSG 」forward message
「QOPI」chopping
「BGIS」 bug island
「LRQK」 learn how to cook 
FSLG - fast lag/leg 
CAIS - cannabis
「RKPN」 rock on a pan
「DXNI」 dusk night
「FIRC」 fire camp
「FAGJ」fat guy
「LEKQ」 leg kick
「CTDJ」 cat drying / cat dry food / cat as DJ
「GKOX」 gecko sleeping
「CFKL」 carry the forklift 
「JONP」 jar on pool


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

SUDO - do a command in Linux as superuser (root) thing
OPEN - open
VAGR - Vanguard
BLUK - blue keys
GTUS - get us
FVBS - fun vibes
「FGOT」 forgot
「RGET」 regret
「SQXT」 square sheet
「FTCI」 fat cicada
「PFVL」 pufferfish walking
「SDPQ」 soda punch
「MSGQ」 moss Glock17
「FGXL」 foggy shelf
「UFOV」 UFO at the Well
「DRJQ」 dry ice
「LQPO」 leech pool
「OVDQ」 overdose
「QDKM」 crying duck at mall
「PVGN」 private with gun
「CSBK」 cashback
「CFNE」 caffeine
「RJCN」 running on yacht at night
「QMFL」 chimney filter
「FTNR」 flat narwhal
「JQCA」 Jack Cai
「CVQR」 covering my car
「GFQO」golf course / giraffe eat corn
「CLFN」 California
「EFQK」 effing chicken
「FITM」 first man(movie) / fire temperature
「VNCA」 vined car
「CQPG」 coach pug
「GQCB」 gecko eat crab
「TMCB」 taking meat from crab


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

BASI - Basia (Polish female name)
APKD - app for kids
VRSL - versatile
PJBL - play on JBL
AMLI - Amelia (Polish female name)
VSKP - V skip
BCDO - back is done
「QATI」 chatting
「KSCT」 kiss cat
CMDG - command given
MBLG - my blog
Riff Ch — 31/10/2021
「POLG」 polygon
「SMOL」 small mole
「ELVO」 elevator
「STPO」 sit on pot
「VKBM」 valk3 burned
「CVIQ」 civic
「QXAT」 Chinese art
「SLFT」 sulfate
「PMUD」 playing with the mud
「COFS」 coffee shop
「SVMJ」 save monkey / save money 
「NCQT」nice chat / napping on couch in train
「MXNQ」 mashed nacho
「SCPB」 scrap box /, scrapbook
「PVDT」 putting wood on tap
「PTBO」 pat boar
「MJBO」 monkey on boat
「OQDM」 ostrich at dam
「SEMD」 see the man with donkey 
「CNVL」 corn throwed to well 
「BASI」 basin
「CNSO」 can of soda
「PRFG」 pray before flight
「SNCG」 sun on cage
「LNQA」 long cat
「UBVD」 using bow to shot dart
「CPOB」 capturing old book / capturing oat box 
「AKNL」 ape kicking lobster


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

GMNI - gemini horoscope sign
EOLD - electronics is old
DPJO - deep jolts of electricity
FRTI - flirty
UGAE - underground aeroplane
「NEMS」 nemesis
「PKCL」 package at ceiling
「FLQO」 fly to Chernobyl 
「VILA」 villa
「CAKN」 cake on nest
「QINK」 kinky
「MICG」 Michigan
「OFNE」 offline
「VXNU」 wash nunchucks
「SJRE」 syringe
「DPRU」 dumping ruler
「BVIJ」 boiling vinegar
「INOC」 innocent
「RGTA」 Rick Astley play GTA
「KIOA」kilonova
「QFVB」 chef vibing
「MDEU」 medical equipment
LSBK - lsblk (another Linux command)
「AKVP」 a kid of wasp
「ERSL」 eraser on lamp
「XMID」 ship at midnight


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

VLMX - valid mux (digital logic)
TPFR - tropical fruit
LQTP - leaky tap
GREF - grief (sad feeling)
RGMI - RGMII ethernet cable
「FTMS」 flat mask
「QRND」 garand m1
「TXSE」 taxi serviced / taxi sent 
「PSCT」pascal triangle
「SNVA」 sinovac
「OSAD」 old man sad
「JLCK」 jelly cake
「RNAP」 racoon nap
「DKAF」 duck at fan
「AUXR」 aux cord
「XDGU」 shadow of gun
「SEVQ」 service
「KXLV」 kick shelves
「DFUS」 diffusion
「BIKM」 biking to mountain
「OFBV」 otter fire a bowl
「MDQF」 mad chef
「INEU」 main menu
「DOTJ」 a dollar for toy
「NTCQ」 burnt couch
「TERK」 ten rocks
「VKSG」 walking while sing
「DLBF」 downloading beef
「TEDP」 teddy bear plushie
「DCBT」 Dracula eat butter
「XCJS」 shocked Yoshi


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

「COMP」 computer
「MODR」 moderator / modder
「LEDG」 ledge
QGIS - qgis remote sensing land survey software
APOG - apogee software
ORBC - orbit clockwise
BKLI - bikli (sold in hindi)
TUFA - toofan (cyclone in hindi)
「FBOI」 fry and boil
「OEAU」 open a trunk
「MALO」 mallow
「GEAL」 gear lamp / get along 
「SADR」 sad racoon
「XTOD」 she has a toad / shaking a toad
「ADRU」 ape is drunk
「DGMQ」 dog using matches / dog munching
「KPBV」 kangaroo play bowling
「ODIS」lock the dispenser / computer disabled
「LSOC」live soccer / lion play soccer 
「SBTC」 sell bitcoin
「GVFT」 give me fried tofu
「BPLM」 big Palm tree 
「GNFA」 gan cube fall off 
「VLEJ」 wall edge
「SQBK」 square book 
「XVTE」 shovel tee
「RJCB」 rolling crab
「LFSD」 leaf on sand 
「GFOS」 girl found a fossil 
「VOTL」 volatile
「KSBM」 kiss broom
「VBRP」 vibrating pan
「RVKQ」 river from kitchen
「ODUM」otter play drum
「RKDF」 running kid with fork


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

LOET - low eating
FAKB - Fake box
LPOX - smallpox
SCTO - scientology
ORBA - Viktor Orban
IROM - Iron Man
PSUK - Playstation UK
VUCA - vulcan
JMUG - James' mug
BLAI - Tony Blair
UDSL - your DS is lost
PUGC - play your GameCube
IBPF - IB exam perfect score
ATFS - at fast speed
ALBM - album
ADGP - ad gap
MEDJ - medical journal
CAKQ - cake quality
QULA - tequila
IEXB - Internet Explorer on Xbox
XSVO - GAN XS' voice
TVBJ - TV with bad journalists
DPJR - dope junior
DXIP - doxxing people
DXUP - DirectX up
「RKGT」 the Rock greets to you
「MLBK」 melting book
「RDQI」 red chipset
「SUNP」 sun eclipse
「TQCM」 tracking camera / touch the camera 
「QDVT」 chicken driving truck
「ARPO」 airpods
「LJAU」 laying around
「DULF」 dull face
「PQCO」 packing a coke / punching computer
「CXAO」 cat shaking phone
「PQLX」 porch lattice
「KQMG」 kick magnet
「MIAJ」 miner army
「MRLF」 mallard laugh
「OFIQ」office
「PNJU」 pancake with juice
「NBAX」 nine basketball
DULF - Dusseldorf
「IBPF」 I burn puffcake
「KCXT」 kangaroo carrying sheet
「ARPO」 art project
「RKFS」that rattlesnake is fast
「IVRO」 four rocks


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

CJON - Carl Johnson
SFIA - Sofia
OFSP - office space
VTRE - watery
AFGC - african game
VARE - be aware
SFIA - sofia, bulgaria's capital
FPMO - flip more
DLTA - delta
FJIT - fidget spinner
LBGT - lobby in hotel at guttenberg
「CPTQ」 capture the trenchcoat 
「MOLS」 moles
「PQAT」 patting cat 
「CBMK」 crab on my knee
「EBTP」 edible tape
「GDSQ」 gold square
「ROQC」the Rock calling
「JGVM」 jaguar warming up
「LRIV」 ladybug at river
「UNIP」 UniPin
「FRUB」 frying rubber band
「CVPN」 cow holding pan
「SCQK」 sock on cheek
「QKUS」 chicken using soap
「ORPK」 otter throwing package
「VMSD」 warm sand / worm on sand
「KNGP」 knight on phone
「GNOQ」 grinning ostrich
「TGMJ」 tagging monkey
「RCBD」 rice on bed 
「APKN」 A panda on knee
「GXSJ」 ghost spy
「GNFK」 green fork


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

TRAL - trail
CRTI - critic
KMNI - kamini (indian name)
「BDXO」 bread shop
「KAJU」 kayu (Wood in Bahasa)
「TANM」 Tan man
「RUBO」 rubbing owl
「QRFI」 charcoal on fire 
「VMLB」 warm lamb / warm lobster
「LASG」 lasagna
「JTPF」 white pufferfish
「RLTJ」 rolling tray
「XKNR」 shaking narwhal
「LUGT」 luggage tag
「AOEX」 ape playing gold examinx
「CFMP」 coffee melt on pan
「TAEB」 taste better / tasting ebi shrimp
「IMVJ」 I'm visiting Japan
「FNMI」 falcon testing mic / falcon drink milk 
「PSDT」 pass me the dart
「TJFS」 the toy is frosted
「MRCF」 Mark Rober petting a calf
「DVKQ」 dive kick
「QMFA」 cheems fart
「QKGD」 chicken gliding
「XRPG」 share the peach to giraffe
「DJQB」 dryer on cabinet
「DGSN」 dragging the sun
「BTFQ」 bat face
「TDGO」 toad doing golf
「DGEP」 doge pog
「FNQK」 finding the chicken
「CKLI」 checklist
「VGXS」 washing Gan XS 
「JLCK」 yellow cake


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2021)

OURS - ours
OCUP - occupy
DECN - decent
MGNT - magnet
VACK - Peter Vack
LUGI - Luigi
DNKG - Donkey Kong
NLCV - no-life's cover
NBOK - na bok ("on the side" in Polish)
MABE - maybe
ROCG - rock guitar
FBXL - Facebook XL
MGVN - Maglev's new
KTAM - kto tam? ("who's there?" In Polish)
TURV - Turov (a town in Belarus)
PREF - prefab
LUGI - luigi name
ROCG - rolling cage
「CDPN」 cold pan
「CQNO」 catch the narwhal and octopus
「SPJM」 spreading jam
「KTAM」 kite at mine
「SLXC」 self shock
「TPNC」 tiger eat pancake
「CXPO」 crossing the pool
「LRJN」 large yin yang ball
「DMTN」drum run over by tank
「SACL」 satchel
「XNTU」 Xubuntu
「UENO」use your nose
「JQIE」 jacket in mine
「QAKD」 cart kicked
「RCDA」 rat playing card with ape 
「BJAV」 boy learning Java
「VJCF」 Bruce Waybe drink coffee
「UENO」 buenos dias (good morning in Spanish?)
「QJTA」 Crayfish talking / Crayfish driving tank
「NOFV」 nodding five times 
「GIRJ」 giraffe wearing jacket
「DIMS」 dimsum


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2021)

ABRI - abhirishi name
COSL - cosplay
RPGS - RPGs
ERAG - Eragon
TCOS - the cosinus
RPLM - rippling motion
BMNK - bottom neck
MNRS - miners
PGBA - pig's bag
UIDG - UI of a dog (virtual reality dog)
PGBA - paul pogba footballer
VKOX - weak Ox animal
SDQA - sad yaaaa
「RTNM」 rat nap on a bench
「VKDT」 Viking throw dart
「MNTK」 Mintaka (star) / man in a tank
「GRDU」 graduation
「GOIL」 grab the oil
「BLOQ」 block / big lock
「UKEL」 ukulele
「FLTC」 falling taco
「VKOX」 walking on ship
「RPLM」 right palm
「FDUM」 fish play drum
「RPGS」 rampages / red pogo stick
「PNCT」 pin cutterr
「LDBG」 ladybug
「KVTR」 kick water bottle
「GPTS」 grape tossed
「ORCF」 orca flying
「CTQX」 cat eat cheese
「XPFK」 sheep holding fork
「GBLP」 grab the lamp
「XGRV」 strolling at grave / singing at river
「BKRC」book recovered / book rack
「QAFS」 that camel is so fast
「ERUG」elephant running
「NUKV」 peanut kevlar
「ATFL」 attorney floppa
「VICN」wizard driving crane
「OQNJ」 ostrich riding bunny
「BIUF」 big UFO
「LKQI」locking my chip bags
「QFVB」 chef vibing
「BNAQ」 barnacle boy
「VTUX」 white tuxedo
「FCGI」 a film with CGI
「QALU」 card with luigi image
「IUNE」 iguana nest
「CUKI」 cupcake on iphone
「RJXM」 Rayman using shampoo
「OIMU」 Odin opening mustard
「AECU」 ape holding cup
「RVAE」 Rover at Venus
「NKVC」 nuking a factory
「EJAU」 key at upstairs
「TPEV」 Tom(Tom and Jerry) watching PewDiePie


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2021)

LTVO - little woes
KDTL - kid tales
ETGP - eat grapes
「FARS」 farsighted
「AXVP」 axe coated with white paint 
「VLRF」 Will Smith on roof
「BESO」 Jeff Bezos
「XCRE」Sacred
「RTDI」 rat having dinner
「VDSL」 wood smell
「FTGN」 3x3 feet with Gan
「KTND」 kangaroo at tundra
「XKGU」 shaking gum
「RAIP」 raining pen / it's raining at the pool 
「QUPO」 coupon 
「BFGI」 beef grill
「QBOI」 carrot is boiled
「GJDA」 guy in dark 
「FLSD」 falling sand
「EDMP」 red map
「BTNX」 botanist
「QDNK」 chandelier inside bank
「PTDU」pot has a lot of dust
「UEOD」 use the rod 
「VRXM」 wearing shrimp costume
「MACV」 mad crow / map cover
「DPXR」 disney pixar
「DJFL」 dry flower
「GMBU」 grooming bull
「ANBK」 hanbok (traditional korean clothes) 
「VDQS」wooden chisel
「QJVN」 cyan van
「PJLG」 picking yellow gameboy
「NFKP」 snowflake on a pan
「LECN」 leek in a can
「UEAB」 blue earbud
「FIGL」 fig lying around
「AEGD」 apple grinded
「AICO」 apple icon
「TBJE」 tube filled with jelly 
「LUDI」 luigi eat dimsum
「PMAQ」 punching machine
「USIQ」unicorn is sick


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2021)

「CAOS」 chaos
「HMBE」 hombre (a man in Spanish)
「TBUC」 3 bucks
「CJUM」 cat jump
「THIQ」 thick
「SCKQ」 sock covered in chocolate
「GIQE」 ginger
「LHER」 Leher (neck in bahasa)
「RELF」 relief
「QSNB」 chasing a bunny
「DPLK」 deep lake
「XCRL」 sheep crawling
「MRXP」 Morty (Rick and Morty) shopping
「SFQI」 soft chips
「TGBL」triangle bell
「TXQO」 taxi at coast
「ITRM」 IT room
「DUMR」 drummer
「ELPQ」 elephant wearing poncho
「DGOR」 dog on ramp / dog on rail
「XTGL」 shooting golf ball
「BSXD」 boss with shades
「GOJE」 gold jet
「LHBF」 Lobster holding briefcase
「XPQD」 sheep blowing candle
「QNFX」 centipede fall from ship
「MLJG」 mole laying around
「XHNO」 sleeping rhino
「DSHU」 dashing hulk
「EDSO」 Thomas Edison
「XGEP」 singing elephant
「RGKL」 rag on a calf
「IOMN」 io moon
「DQUC」 Drake(rapper) crouching 
「UNHR」 unheard
「IQKP」 ill chicken at pantry
「QNOH」 crawling while doing 3OH
「OBUF」 old buffalo / im on buffalo


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2021)

LIUO Liaoning Union Officers
CAKF Californian KFC
OKTI Oklahoma titans
SPNG Spring
IDQB Idaho Cubing 
MNCO - moon cobalt (mining)
「BEST」 best
EUSK European skandinavia
RBLI Rugby league
「FJGN」 frying ginger
「VFMT」 heavy flamethrower
「TVCU」 television cube
「DOLR」 Dollar
「QXCR」 cheese croissant
「CGRM」 changing room
「IRAX」 irrational
「CLAE」 claimed
「RGTA」 registration
「OVAQ」 old man getting vaccined
「RBOM」 rolling bomb
「TSFO」 tasty food
「PBIG」 panda on big bed
「QJXR」 crying at shore
「UGXS」 bug on my gan XS
「XOJP」 soy paste (fermented bean paste)
「BDNA」 breaking DNA / B-DNA
「XVSF」 shooting vase with fork
「NJQG」 bunny chasing you
「SCDX」 scared sheep
「AECK」 ape's neck 
「CTIF」 caterpillar flyiong
「XVBP」 shovel in backpack
「XVSF」 sewing a scarf
「XVSB」 sawing a concrete slab
「QDLC」 chandliier at ceiling
「LFAP」 leaf apron
「QRLM」 cheer miner 
「TFDP」 tiger feeding panda
「LTJR」 looting jar 
「MBCI」 man burn a chip
RBLI - Zoltan Ribli footballer


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2021)

「MOVE」 move
「BOAD」 board 
「METV」 me watching TV
「ORIL」 original
「TFPI」 tough pipe
「CKGR」 cooking a grape
「AVDB」 avoid the barrel
「OGFT」 ogre feet
「DJFV」 dry flower
「XTDS」 sheet on desk
「VSEC」 5 seconds
「FJCS」 frying a casserole / frying a cassava
「DPST」 deposito
「DGRQ」 dog race 
「KMQE」 keep the machine
「DRSQ」 drilling square one / doctor solving square one
「MBPK」 Mbappe as a keeper
「OPXT」 opposite
「CJPI」 clay toothpick
「GSOX」 gray socks
「RPGD」 Rap God (one of eminem song)
「DKQJ」 dad kick a jar
「XGAT」 she wearing a gat hat
「BEFU」 Mr.Bean having fun 
「GJFT」 gray feet
「ILED」 pink LED
「GMNP」 grandmother napping
「CJTI」 crying tiger
「RMPI」 rompi (vest in bahasa)
「TIJV」 tiny jaw
「BMGQ」 buying a magnetic cube
「VJTA」 a way to taco bell
「RDAP」 red ape
「KXVU」 kangaroo showing his umbrella
「MFEI」 mad Feliks Zemdegs 
METV - meme TV
OGFT - ogre's feet
TFPI - tough pie
RMPI - remember digits of pi
「KIVR」 kitten near the warmer / kitten warming up 
「TGXM」 attacking ghast in minecraft
「DXTQ」 distance
「FNIV」 fan at river


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2021)

today's set


GDXU - good excuse
FUDM - fully dumb
RLON - roll on
CMKD - common kind
CMJK - common joke
LTPD - little panda
EQML- equality in machine learning
JPBR - jump broadly
RUNJ - runja name
OILJ - oil ledge
TUCE - touche
KOSE - koshee (hebrew)
JVGQ - jav models in GQ magazine
DBJE - dab by jerry (jerry from tom & jerry)
「EGFO」 egg wraped in alumunium foil
「CQON」 cocoon
「VRGU」 wearing gucci
「NAMG」 naming
「QLVE」 calves
「CMJK」 CMYK
「BNTI」 banting (slam in bahasa)
「CBLQ」 clay block
「KCPL」 kenya capital / k capital leter
「BSTE」 bestie
「DLTJ」 doll on tray
「EBCK」 eagle at your back
「RGEX」RegEx (regular expression in programming?)
「SLVK」 small Valk cube / silver kangaroo
「XNKR」 sinking a raft
「JKVB」 joker kicking a bottle
「RPXK」 raspberry milkshake / rope is shaking
「PQUF」 punching UFO
「PRXN」 press N key
「EMOS」 emosi (emotion in bahasa)
「NKXV」 pink shovel
「SACB」 sad crab
「PQVR」 panda eating caviar
「JBUF」 jump over buffalo
「IGTN」 big tin
「FIOB」 fire orb
「TXOJ」 taxi driver boy
「LGRU」 calling Gru (despicable me)
「OSQU」 gold square 
「CUSL」 curly sloth
「PJUM」 pogo jump
「RMNQ」 romance
「PKJT」 planking on jet
「DXKT」 dog shaking his toy


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2021)

「MTOR」 motorcycle / motor
「VTEA」 wood teapot
「XRON」 Serotonin
「DPVK」i dropped my Valk
「MCAL」 mom calling
「GLXP」 glass pane
「JNOR」 junior
「RPCK」 repacking
「BOFE」 boiling feather
「VSFL」 vase fall
「SRVG」 serving
「APKT 」 alpukat (avocado in Bahasa)
「MJXF」 monkey surfing
「OKXM」 Oklahoma
「UCOL」 using Collin Burns OLL / using COLL 
「VGCB」 wearing crab costume
「DLQR」 delinquent
「FAXS」 fashion show
「OLQF」 old chef
「SPBL」 soup bowl
「MBEA」 mrbean
「PDQT」 pulling duck out from taxi
「SMLG」 small gun /smelling 
「FJQP」 flying Charlie Chaplin / frying chip
「ORIB」 boar ribs
「JADG」 jacket with picture of dog
「VRPC」 VR connected to PC
「LVDA」 levitating dart
「VQOM」 watch on mailbox
「GLPQ」 gulping cherry
「MVXU」 moving space shuttle
「FLSN」 falling on snow / falling snow
「EDOG」 elder dog
「XJOS」 shocked yoshi


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2021)

TLFR - turtle formation
ODLE - odd leap
TGID - tiger ID
ECFO - eclair foam
FBVG - fabi goes vegan
RGND - rigged nodes
UDBO - underarm bowling
LSBD - less bad
「PTBF」 petting buffalo
「FJBU」 frying burger
「DXEP」 dog sleeping
「MLSQ」 milkshake
「IPOV」 iguana pov
「RTDV」 rat diving
「QTRI」 contribution
「LVXR」 lion washing rock
「SFGP」 soft grip
「KCVP」 kangaroo catching wasp
「QLDJ」 cold jar
「QFMT」 chef at top off mountain
「JPIN」 J shaped pin 
「CRFL」 colourful
「CQVL」 catch me at Wal-Mart
「JRFV」 jar of flower
「CPTE」 capture
「GVSP」 give him the soup /
「UPLR」going up by ladder
「QBKD」 cubing kid
IQBP - IQ bump
XINO - Xeno’s paradox
POTG - Pot of Grass 
EXCM exclamation
QTRI - Qatari person
「DJAT」 dry water 
「BJSN」 boy throwing snowball
「DIXM」 dishwashing machine
「QSVP」 cheese wrapped in foil 
「BXMR」 bear using shampoo at the river
「KFQI」 KFC Chicken
「PBXC」 photo of bear getting shocked
「DSIA」 disc in a box
「KIRS」 kid holding rose
「KVRB」 kangaroo wearing black shirt
「BUEF」 blue fork
「NVBR」 november


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2021)

「OVEQ」 overcharge
「NTIG」 napping on tiger
「JUKE」 juke box
「DLRN」 doll running
「INSR」 insert
「SEDA」 sedan car
「JULE」 joule
「ANKI」 anki (flashcard softwaer)
「XLDF」 self defense
「BQKC」 black chicken at camp
「FJMT」 flying to mountain
「RBUE」 mixing red blue
「LNSE」 lense
「CELD」 cell division
「NJQT」 bunny in a cart
「BJIQ」 Beijing
「MXQR」 Max Park driving car
「CFOT」 chicken foot
「ELPG」 Elon Musk eating Pringles
「KTPB」 kitten playing with bear / kitten as a plumber
「KNFQ」 knife and fork
「LXCT」 leashed cat
「LBSK」 lobster on your knee
「EVRA」 evaporate 
「TJEC」 trajectory
「PXVN」 player saving their game
「FMPT」 framing a photo
「BFQP」 beef chop
「CPOB」 a cop on bed
「BXCJ」 biscuit jar
「NVBA」 nokia vibrating
「DTGP」 darting grape
「PBGI」 panda begging
「PBXR」 plumber at shore
「LUBF」 lubing fan / luigi with briefcase


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2021)

「RVEX」 reverse
「SAIN」 saint
「KMDE」 comrade
「VRPM」 wearing pamper / warping machine
「DBRI」 debris
「SUBT」 substance
「PERD」 period
「GLED」 green LED / glued
「PQRO」 punching rock
「EXSD」 existed
「TIKN」 ticking
「FGBP」 frog burping
「DTNJ」 destiny
「BQFM」 bench at farm
「RGOL」 running with gold
「SBRO」 small brother
「JAPM」 Ja Perm
「QBEM」 cube at mall
「GBQF」 grabbing coffee
「DAQM」 desk aquarium
「TBPS」 tablespoon of sugar 
「ADEJ」 a decoy / ape decoy
「VXLQ」 washing lock
「VUBA」 whale using bathroom
「JINM」 jar in mailbox
「CDLM」 candle melting 
「FJKO」 flying koi fish
「XJCA」 System call
「MTAB」 mountain bike
「LKDP」 locking deep freezer
「NTKR」Isaac Newton kicking rock
「XMPS」 shrimp in sea / shrimps
「AIPE」 a crossing pedestrian
「BRLC」 breaking latch
「DVTX」 driving taxi


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

FOUS - focus
TUSO - Tucson (a city in the US)
JAME - James
PODE - poder ("to be able to" in Spanish)
「APRO」 apron
「DMCA」 DMCA (Digital Millennium Copyright Act)
「LFVN」 leaf on van
「RBTQ」 robotic
「KJAG」 kijang (deer in bahasa)
「LMPK」 lamp at the kitchen
「SCPE」 scope
「GARK」 garfield throwing rock
「DSXR」 playing DS at the shore
「DCKV」 duck voice
「DCKP」 duck pond / duck picture
「QXKG」 chasing kangaroo
「LGRO」 lettuce growing up
「NBAJ」 NBA jersey / narwhal at the bay
「QLKE」 cleaning locker
「MPIS」 Memphis (city in Tennessee)
「QFBN」 chef making bun
「RTUL」 red tulip
「FGVB」 frog giving bread to you / frog vibing
「FENT」 frog at entrance
「VXNA」 washing nail
「BGNJ」 big bunny
「PUCA」 purification / pulling a card 
「QVIS」 chavism
「FXQC」 fixing the crack
「IMDG」 im digging right now
「BPRV」boy say pryvit (pryvit means hello in ukrainian)
「FENT」 feeding the ants 
「QDTA」 crocodile on the table / copying the data 
「CXOS」 crashed OS / cashier on ship 
「VNBQ」 van at your back / vined book
「PDLX」 panda licking theirselves
「QLKE」 cold coke
「RBOD」 red body / rigid body 
「LVFP」 low poly floppa


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

「MCRO」 micro
「FLDN」 falling down
「TGED」 tragedy / triggered 
「CGPD」 coughing panda
「VMCG」 warm cage
「OVPL」 overpopulated
「IVDX」 four dishes
「LKMR」 looking at the mirror
「UPEK」 unicorn peeking / you peeking
「LOPE」 Jennifer Lopez
「XTFV」 shoot five times
「UBLA」 umbrella
「OFDE」 offended
「UROV」 blue Rover
「GTIC」 gigantic / gothic 
「MFCL」my friend calling
「RUNI」 running
「BSOI」 black soil
「NEMV」 Finding Nemo movie
「RKVJ」 a rock on your way 
「XDMN」 shadow of a man
「NCDJ」 narwhal eating candy 
「DTVK」 Darth Vader walking 
「ORCS」a lot of orcas
「OIJF」 oily fan / oily frying pan
「OAED」 oat on a bed
「MQOV」mad cow
「VIOQ」 violet
「LMEB」 living in Melbourne
「SKMT」 skakmat (checkmate in Bahasa)
「IOPQ」 I opened a chest
「RUIT」 rumit (complicated in Bahasa)
「KPTU」 keep the trruck


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

「BLEA」 Bleach
「GAUS」 Gauss
「XRTE」 sorted
「TCKL」 tickle
「FIPN」 flip note / Filipino
「NOTQ」 notice
「GVKJ」 give me the key
「PSOQ」 psychotic
「VJRD」 one way road
「IFST」 infest
「KDAL」 kadal (lizard in bahasa)
「BITG」 biting
「BAUX」 breaking Aux cable
「MJCU」 monkey holding cup
「RTBS」 rat eating bass(fish) / rat playing bass(not fish)
「VIQR」 victory
「KDML」 kid meal / kid eating meal
「XPGD」 sheep sleeping on grandmother's lap / shipping dog 
「IDPC」i dropped a cellphone
「DFRG」 defragment
「QAXP」 chasing a panda
「CLFS」a lot of calfs
「XBUF」 shaving a buffalo 
「FVBT」 flower bouquet / flower bath 
「PSOQ」 playing soccer
「MULI」 multiplier
「PBFJ」 putting beef in a jar 
「XBRI」 shooting a brick
「FMVL」 floppa moving the lamp / framing wallpaper
「DNFO」 getting DNF on competition 
「TBQK」 tiger biting the chicken
「SXGB」 six green books
「FEXT」 file extension
「OJQI」 boy chilling 
「XTKS」 stinks
「ETUN」 eating a tuna 
「QCPK」 coca cola package
「IBKM」 iguana breaking the machine
「AJDK」 attorney duck
TCKL- tickle
KPAU- keep out
「JOMA」 joe mama jokes
「VJNI」 waking up janitor
「VSPR」 whisper


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

VCNA- vachanaa (to read in marathi)
SCBI - scoring billiards round
BLMK - ball make (ball manufacturer)
EGNU - extra gain nuke
ACDX - aclimed doctor
FEAS- feast 
PUTL - push trolley 
IDLG - IDs logged in a computer
AXCO - axe corporation
RDIP - read IP address
LNGC - learn gaming console
LMCX - lemon crux
「NUTC」 Nutcracker
「SOLU」 solution
「CRPT」 carpet
「DJCR」 DJ in the car / dry cranberry
「CTDE」 cat on desk
「MLJN」 malaysian
「CQME」 cracked metal 
「OMVN」 old man mowing the lawn
「OJBN」 soybean / boy eat the bun
「SRIK」 Sri Lanka
「RTFJ」 rat flying'
「CGKM」 cage kicked by a man
「VGRM」 Five gram / vinegar poured into milk?
「BSPA」 bear doing spa
「SPGI」 spongebob idle
「KFDU」 KFC drive thru
「CRXS」 crysis game
「JGTK」 jaguar attacking you
「ENKP」 encrypt
「GXIB」 ghost is on balcony 
「RUEJ」 running with key
「LNGC」 long cat
「XDPU」 sad platypus
「TDQP」 toad clappping / toad eating chip 
「SPGI」 slapping grill
「AGBN」 ape grabbing nacho
「TNVM」 tiny worm
「GINL」 ginger lady
「IXTM」 i am shooting a milk
「NGDT」 king throwing a dart 
「NGAI」 king aiming with the gun
「XGLM」 singing while wearing helm
「JPXK」 jeep driven by shrek
「CDAV」Crazy Dave (man from plants vs zombie) 
「MKJX」 making juice


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

「STRJ」 Stray
「DENB」 Deneb star
「FOAM」 foam
「GRMI」 grooming
「PFER」 prefer
「BROL」Barell Roll
「UDOI」 you do it
「TPLE」 triple
「PSTK」 pass me the stick
「QRXN」 crashing
「QNGP」 change player
「PEAC」 peace
「CQKI」 cracking
「POSK」 postman kicking
「TDCE」 throw the dice
「GMQF」 gaming chef
「MCES」 matches
「GFDI」girrafe eat dimsum
「OJSA」boy salting 
「FXCG」 fixing the cage
「RXUP」 rise up
「KDRC」 kid racing
「MFVE」 mom pouring water on flower
「URTV」 your TV
「ELAM」 selam (hi in Turkish) 
「GJVS」 guy holding the vase
「SKRO」 scroll
「MXAD」 man is sad
「QJTS」 clay tossed
「QJLP」 cat with yellow paw
「PXAU」 pisau (knife in Bahasa)
「BNFK」 brown fork
「GBXE」 grabbing shell
「CKVS」 cracking the vase
「JVET」 my jacket is wet


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

「AIPD」 airpod
「REMB」 remember
「CLRJ」clarify
「SNAJ」 sneaky
「SBLM」 sebelum (before in Bahasa)
「RCKV」 the Rock walking
「PQKE」 package
「OTNM」 otter napping on mailbox
「CDGE」 cheems doge
「OVGD」 overground
「PIGX」 pig on the ship
「AUTS」 autism
「LKTP」 licking the tap
「QKGX」 chicken ghost
「EDQN」 education
「NRTP」 north pole
「TIBV」 tickling beaver
「MBIK」 melting bike
「FXGT」 flushing grater

「CMXG」 cameraman recording slug
「PUSV」 pushing wall
「PVML」 picking up warm lock
「XOBU」 soldier eating bun
「PNVF」 petting wolf
「MDPJ」 mad player
「ULVK」 pulling the viking
「SKLR」 saklar (switch(somethin like lamp switch) in Bahasa)
「FSGJ」 flashlight in jar
「RXVE」the Rock holding shovel 
「CJBE」 crying bear
「PGNM 」 Piglin(mob in Minecraft) mining 
「MBIK」 Morty(Rick and Morty) riding bike
「UDTI」 audition
「IKCB」 iguana kicking crab
「SJCT」 putting in syringe on cat
「CUJM」cup of choco jam
「CMXG」 color mixing
「KCJN」 kangaroo chilling out with janitor
「VRQF」 wearing chef uniform 
「IBKF」 I'm breaking the floor
「DNBR」 drinking broth
「JIPN」 joker using iPhone
「BJNV」 baby narwhal
「AJBN」 a jaguar banner
「PIJO」 pick the yolks
「GKNU」 green brass knuckles
「KFME」 kicking the photoframe 
「AGEB 」 agent in black suit
「MSIU」bubuk mesiu (gunpowder in Bahasa) / Moss in the truck
「RPSQ」 rapping at the town square
「PSEX」 pass me the cable extender
「TMOL」 tickling the mole
「CIQN」 chicaronnes (a food)


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

「ROGU」 rogue
「SPDO」 speedometer
「LCTS」 lactose
「KGUM」 kangaroo chewing gum
「MQRO」 macaroni
「TRPE」 trapped
「ESCA」 escape
「FRUN」 ferret running
「DGMN」 dog cuddling man
「GRLB」 girl band
「ERSG」 erasing
「QURV」 curve
「VKNX」 waking up soldier
「XJCL」 system call
「RCLM」 raging clam
「BTVR」 bat using VR
「CODB」 Code::Block (programming IDE)
「JCBE」 jaguar cube
「GXBO」 ghost boo at you
「IVPN」 iphone connected to VPN
「AUDP」 audio player / audio playing 
「ADTB」 add one tablespoon
「GVTR」 give me the tree / giraffe drink water
「UEJR」 use the jar
「LQTI」 leech biting you
「BNCQ」 bean couch
「FKCE」 fork on the ceiling
「VEFP」 weight plate
「OSVK」 ostrich walking
「SVMP」 sleeping vampire
「ENGM」 enigma machine 
「TMNK」 tall monkey
「OBMX」 Barack Obama shopping
「JLBF」 jelly beef
ENGM enneagram


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

NATV = NATiVe
KBAD = KeyBoard bAD
ORTN = Office of Radio and Television of Niger
AGIL = AGILe
LSDB = LSD Bad
REFN = REal FuN 
XDVO = X users of DVOrak keyboard layout
KTLA = KuTaLA (kutat means to mine in Czech, this is an older word and is conjugated to singular feminine) 
IENG = Ieng Thirith (Cambodian politician in the Khmer Rouge regime) 
FGON = hexaGON (6 lines and vertices - F is the sixth in English alphabet) 
AUBN = gold BaNana (gold is Au)
NTIS = NoT thIS
TDAL = jíT DÁL (go further in Czech)
RABC = i RAge BeCause [insert something]
CNDI = CaNDy on Ice
PEKB = PEaK Bizarreness
VLOF = eViL OfFense
EXTB = EXTernal Battery
ORIQ = ORIginal Question
UPKI = UPKeep 
OVRF = OVeRFed
CUNV = ConsUme NeVer
「VGTB」 vegetable 
「REFN」 refined 
「TDAL」 tidal wave
「TMQS」 trimming cheese
「GRUF」 gc perm with RUF 
「RABC」 rabbit cuddles you 
「BDTE」bad terms
「VMBJ」 worm at the bay / warm bay 
「CUNV」 count to five
「UQVK」 punching while walk
「UDJR」 using hairdryer 
「GLSR」 green laser
「NFLT」 balloon floating 
「PEKB」 peekaboo
「GLSR」 glass room 
「QERX」 cherish
「ORTN」 orientation
「TJOI」 T joint
「QJTB」 Crayfish in the tube
「JBTG」 jaguar biting you
「RKMC」 rock mic
「RDSB」 red slab
「UKCL」 you kicked the lock
「DPXK」 deep shock
「MBGV」 man bringing woods to you 
「SRXC」 student rushing to the class
「LXDB」 leashed bear
「VUCN」 five blue can
「UGXJ」 bug in the system / the bug is shy 
「VBFE」 wooden briefcase
「RXLT」 rolling shallot 
「INBQ」 I'm in beach / iguana on your back
「SDUQ」 seduce
「FKIJ」 fork in jar
「SOBJ」 Soulja Boy


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

「OPEG」opening
「MIKO」 Miko (it means shrine maiden in Japanese)
「FRNG」 Gus Fring
「NOKR」 North Korea
「VAMF」 warm fork
「DING」 ding dong
「EIOT」 Elliot name
「CFLI」 cat catching flies
「TSQU」 Tiananmen Square
「SNFC」 sonification 
「VLTF」 walkiny with the trophy
「MLDK」 meledak (exploded in Bahasa)
「TJVK」 trying the Valk
「QLIC」 clinic
「NKFP」 pink floppa
「BKIT」 bukit (hill in Bahasa)
「FPTG」 flipping the tag
「SXFM」 saxophone spitting out flame
「CFLI」 drinking coffee at limo
「QOPV」 chopping wood
「SJTO」 spraying the towel
「XJSR」 shy salamander
「VQLN」 my watch is lagging
「VQRD」 wooden card
「TBJL」 tube of jelly
「MGUI」 making GUI / melting the guitar 
「RBFN」 running Gianluigi Buffon
「EOMX」 eagle on my ship / eagle on mixer
「LEMT」 lemon stand
「OFLM」 old man watching film
「JMGR」 joyful manager
「NADP」 my nacho is dropped
「OXLP」 otter slapping you 
「MDLC」 middle class / medal for the cat
「GUAT」 Gujarati


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

「ETAL」 ethanol
「BEAD」 bead
「KQPR」 kick the pear
「BTGJ」 biting jar
「RNUP」 running up to the stair
「MOXP」 moss pan
「LSVT」 pointingg laser to water 
「DRBA」 doctor at the bar / Drogba 
「MODC」 modification
「RGTP」 rough tap
「TVDU」 TV at the dumpster
「DPJB」 dropping the jar from balcony
「TOAM」 toad from mario Bros
「VRPL」 VR player / wearing police uniform
「TCMG」 thick magnet
「ATCV」 artic wolf
「IBDK」 I bring the duck
「OTUF」 that old man is tough
「SQLK」 squirrel king
「KLPS」 kangaroo leaps
「XORT」 short 
「UEKA」 eureka
「MGJT」 mug with yeti picture
「GVMA」 growing maple tree
「OBVX」 obvious
「BMPX」 bumping to ship
「CMGR」 camera on the ground 
「NRKG」 nerve racking
「DOQK」 docking
「OIRV」 oily rover
「OUCN」 sour candy
「BEDF」 bed frame
「KXMJ」 kissing monkey
「NEAP」 near the park
「XGOV」 shining glove


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

SATE」 Sate (Satay food)
「PROX」 approximate / Proxima (star) 
「ROAD」 road
「SOKT」 socket
「VRQT」 VRChat(a game) / wearing chef hat
「BTLD」 bootloader
「TIRE」 tire
「MDCT」 mad cat / medication 
「QEFS」 a lot of chefs
「EQUT」 equality
「DRAI」 drain
「FLRD」 flared
「GXJR」 ghost in the jar
「PMKE」 pancake maker
「CRGT」 car at the gate
「BFEA」 bed flea
「FJBA」frying bread
「LBTD」 lobster eating toad
「PKXI」 packing shirt for travelling 
「TOJM」 toy on the mattress
「ICVE」 iguana at the cave
「RAMV」 ram on the van 
「TVDG」 Throwing hotdog
「BRAF」 braford (cow breed) ./ breaking the raft 
「MLST」 milestone
「RCTX」 remote control taxi
「KDFX」 kid breaking the faximile
「DCTG」 ditching 
「BNRP」 banner printing
「BFLV」 blue flower
「DRAP」 doctor rapping
「QXMB」 chasing man with the bun
「OPNA」 orphanage
「VCEL」 wooden cellphone case
「BRLK」 barrel key


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

FEST」 fest
「APRO」 apron
「PELT」 pelit (stingy in Bahasa)
「XRKJ」 Shrek jump
「OFIC」 office
「CASR」 casserole
「GRVA」 grievance
「BALM」 balm
「SPEF」 speffz letter scheme
「RAIN」 rain
「GABN」 Gaben Newell
「CQPN」 cracked pan
「MBLD」 MBLD
「RGTA」 registration
「MJTG」 monkey throwing gold / monkey is tough 
「IDRM」 playing drum
「MGBT」mug of biscuits
「BRQP」 breaking the pen
「DVIO」 DVI port / drawing otter
「JAVP」 jaw pain / jaw plate
「TQVA」 touch the wall
「XTKJ」 shooting key
「BCNL」 boat stuck in suez canal
「GNOL」 granola
「BPAR」 breakfast in paris
「MIBR」 mimbar (pulpit in malay)
「KJMP」 kick then jump
「BQRJ」 baby cry 
「SLMP」 silver lamp
「BXTU」 bashing tube
「NFVO」 banana flavor
「IDJV」 i got de javu
「SXRG」 social sharing
「CDFG」 candy flag
「VSQP」 wooden scoop
「DVIO」 division
「DGIC」 dog got hiccup 
「ALVR」 ape pushing the lever down 
「SLMP」 slimy pants
「PEIJ」 pen in jar
「QPXL」 cyan pixel
「LTUG」 lettuce garnish
「TGVM」 tickling a worm
「AVUR」 ape walking on the flour
「KBOF」 keyboard on fire
「BDPL」 bending down a pole 
「RGVA」rotten guava
「UPXO」 upsilon
「AICO」 air cooler
「NCQM」 ninja catching mosquito
「UJMI」 buying milk
「GMUC」 girl playing music
「AUXK」 aunt in shock
「VBJA」 wide bajaj
「JVUR」 javelin on furnace 
「DBVI」 double window
「MIVN」 mist around the van 
「OQUJ」 ostrich riding a guy 
「UKNX」 uncle installing knoppix
「KUID」 skunk in front of your door
「QIEU」 chicken upper leg
「UCEQ」 uncle chewing gumn
「PEIJ」 pelican jaw
「SVLI」 sewer lid
「XSIF」 sheep sighing
「XAFB」 sharing to facebook
「SNLA」 stone lamp
「FQDC」 a flock of ducks
「NFQA」 ninja holding four cards


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

INFR」 infer
「GRFC」 graphic
「ATNJ」 attorney
「ALEF」 ash leaf
「POEX」 Phoenix
「DREM」 dream
「DMNF」 diamond fan
「NBIK」 ninja riding bike
「QINB」 cubing in a barn
「VKMJ」 Viking petting monkey
「EMIS」 emission
「SIET」 silent
「GMNC」 gaming on couch
「MBUC」 million bucks
「LCRP」 laying on the carpet
「GTIB」 goat in bag
「MLBG」 Mobile Legend Bang Bang
「ABJG」 abhijeetgo
「EGMJ」Dr.Eggman(from Sonic the hedgehog) jacket 
「TINX」 tiny ship
「TDOS」 to-dos 
「TODJ」 toad on the jar
「CKNB」 cleaning the doorknob
「TCLG」 traffic clogged up 
「CGTF」 coughing at traffic
「TODJ」 today
「VLFX」 Will Smith holding flashlight
「FRMO 」 fire on moon / farted in motel
「CQLJ」 cracking Lay's chip 
「PSQK」 pass me the chicken
「PXJF」 pushing the jellyfish
「MUVQ」 muddy watch
「JLTS」 jelly tossed


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

VOUE」 volume
「TPOD」 tripod
「CDIR」 change directory command
「MALU」 malu (shy in Bahasa)
「JXOP」 jar shop
「ANKX」 ankle shoes
「QSLM」 chocolate slime
「DBOX」 donation box
「GASM」 gas mask
「BKEF」 baked fish
「AKLE」 ankle
「GLMQ」 glueing a matches
「XRVK」 short walk
「DRGQ」 dragging chip bags
「XKPQ」 shaking pouch
「VAKU」 waktu (time in Bahasa)
「EAFJ」 eating fly
「QOKS」 chokeslam
「BEID」 being delivered
「OXTP」 ox tapping you
「GVMS」 give the the sauce
「GNQF」 gunner chef
「PQDA」 picking a dart
「NMRQ」 number 1 on car
「EGAN」 eagle carrying a Gan cube
「XCOJ」 shuckle(Pokemon) on jeep
「ODPQ」 Odie(from Garfield) punching
「DUVB」 dumpster wobbling 
「IJLT」 injecting a lantern
「TDFG」 toddler playing with the frog
「TBPR」 tube of parsley
「TBFQ」 a Tab falling from chair
「NKTF」 a punk with his trophy
「XGVD」 shooting the wood


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

「OPSI」 opsi (option in Bahasa) / oopsie 
「RANQ」 ranch
「LGAN」 Logan Paul
「GNDL」 gundul (bald in Bahasa)
「BLOK」 blok (block in Bahasa)
「FRKJ」 fork in jar
「FRJT」 frying tofu
「VDOR」 wooden door / vendor 
「USTL」 ustilago (fungus)
「XFEG」 soft boiled egg
「IQAL」 iCarly (a show) 
「TSUC」 Tsuchinoko (a snake?)
「ODRU」 Odie(from Garfield) using ruler
「BNCP」 brown cap
「JVKR」 jaguar walking at ranch
「JMQE」 jammed machine
「IVAQ」 I had vaccinated
「SVTC」 sewing a thin clothes
「KQDC」kick the deck
「KOPJ」 koala playing
「AQFI」 aquifier
「JETB」 jet boat
「NDCS」 Nordic countries
「UEAD」 use a dishwasher 
「PIXC」 Pikachu shocked face
「ROQA」 roaches on a bed
「RUFD」 rough day
「RNIX」 running at shore
「ELCT」 elected
「SCGL」 schoolgirl
「ECQK」 eagle catching kangaroo
「PTKX」 panda taking a shower
「OBGX」 otter beating the ghost 
「IVQC」 Iguana watching cat
「SEFJ」 self justification


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

「SCIE」 science
「SKEB」 skewb
「VSTI」 vestibule
「TIER」 tier
「BRUL」 Bruce Lee
「PNKE」 pink panther
「RNFI」 reunification
「QFBL」 chef playing basketball
「QKTX」 chicken in taxi 
「BTPJ」 basketball player
「QVJL」 chewing jelly
「CJVR」 crying at war
「DKXG」 duck singing
「CXPO」 cashier hitting the pole
「FKDS」 flying kids
「TQRV」 touching the rover 
「XDKE」 shades on my knee
「GLUF」 glueing fork
「MDPI」 mad pig
「VFMD」 wolf on mud
「ATGD」 ape taking doll
「GLPB」 gulping choco bar
「IDQT」 idle chat
「BIRV」 biting the raw fish
「CAKI」 chalking
「VIQA」 will Smith calls you
「XMJT」 throwing shampoo to jet
「KRLC」 kangaroo on rollercoaster
「QTBO」 chatting on boat
「IMQF」 im the chef
「KDLI」 kadeiloscope / kid eat lime


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

「SPER」 spear 
「RCIM」 racism
「PIKA」 pikachu
「BUSD」 busted
「SICN」 silicone
「SCFQ」 scientific
「TBRK」 tabrak (crash in Bahasa)
「DNMK」 Denmark
「ULSE」 Ulysses name
「BLCD」 blockade / balanced 
「VUGR」 vulgar
「QOLG」 college
「RULG」 ruling
「KITV」 kitten walking
「GAJR」 garbage jar
「MVCQ」 moving on the couch
「FPXD」 floppa with shades 
「LNTP」 loosening the tap
「JPBM」 jperm logo on broom
「BTLA」 bootlace
「FTNL」 fly through the tunnel
「GBUL」 a group of bull
「JXLK」 JAXA logo on locker
「PSGB」 passing through the block
「FCNB」 Flash throwing can to the bin
「VFQE」 verify a check 
「AFVD」 a flower on a desk
「OAKV」 oak wood
「IVGE」 I have gelato / four gelatos
「JAEO」 jalapeno
「DFMA」 doughnut maker
「NLEM」 docking with the LEM(lunar module) 
「FOPI」 floppy disk
「NRPG」 ninja with the RPG-7
「VGMF」 Dylan Wang solving the MF3RS3M
「PFUT」 playing flute
「QTNI」 continue


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

「QTFD」 certified
「RESQ」 rescramble
「JLIE」 Julie name
「RECP」 recipe
「DTBE」 database
「RKLP」 a rock on your lap
「MKVP」 make a weapon
「VXBD」 washing bed 
「XKCP」 Shrek wearing cap
「QJMP」 Crayfish on the map
「VEKT」 Vektor (Vector in bahasa)
「FPCK」 flipping the cake
「NBJK」 ninja buying a keyboard
「KCML」 keeping my eye on camel 
「OTNE」 outline
「RTMU」 rat in mud
「DXIP」 dropshipper
「KSOU」 kangaroo eat soup
「VFQJ」 wolf eating Crayfish
「GJXA」 a guy using shampoo
「FVCI」 flower circle
「USIB」 using bathroom 
「KCOP」 kicking photocopy machine 
「IPKQ」 interacting with Pikachu
「GNXV」 grandmother with the shovel
「KRNS」 kronis (chronic in Bahasa)


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

CRST」 Crest / crust
「BARG」 bargain 
「MDPJ」mad player
「BNDI」 binding
「GATD」 Gatorade drink
「ONAR」 onar (troublemaker in Bahasa)
「DCRQ」 decrease
「KRNA」 karantina (quarantine in Bahasa)
「RMLK」 raspberry milkshake
「ETAN」 ethanol / Ethan name
「VSUB」 white submarine
「XJBA」 spraying bat(baseball bat)
「DOMP」 dompet (Wallet in Bahasa)
「URAE」 ukraine
「DPMI」 dropping a mic 
「XQLB」 your School library / shuckle in the library
「NMLT」 ninja eat malt
NTPV- not private
KRNA - karna (to do Hindi)
CRST - Cristian 
RCMX - rich maximum
PBLG - public logs
TDIA - tedia name
DOMP - do mopping
BNDI - bindi (dot on forehead)
「DCXR」 doctor wearing shorts
「PFTI」 professor title
「GSET」 green themed pc setup
「FGES」 flying geese 
「TJRA」 tray rack
「SMFJ」 slamming frying pan
「BPDA」 beeping dashcam
「GBFA」 grabbing a fan
「GMVT」 gamer drink water
「KELC」 new kelp city in Spongebob
「SKVA」 Skandinavia
「RNQM」 running cameraman
「AGQX」 Ape grooming sheep
「FGRV」 flag on rover
「BFAP」 briefcase at plane
「KSFL」 kissing flies
「JXSL」 Yoshi sleeping
「KTNO」 kitten on your lap


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

「DGNT」 doughnut
「TUNQ」 tunic
「PRIX」 grand Prix
「STJU」 setuju (agree in Bahasa)
「MJFT」 monkey feet
「QLJG」 claying
「FJRM」 frying ram
「URAM」 uranium
「LARJ」 Larry name
「JKDG」 joker petting dog
「EROX」 Xerox
「JGOF」 jaguar at golf course
「QVLS」 civilian waiting at bus
「BAKS」 bakso (meatball in Bahasa)
「NMIP」 naming my pet
「JMER」 jammer
「ICRV」 I'm crawling now 
「QPNG」 cropping
「MSPD」 a man speedcubing
「SQUL」 squilliam in SpongeBob
「SXOR」 seashore
「BKSC」 putting book in sock
「TFCM」 tough camera
「XGBV」 shining bow
「VENB」 went to a building
「JRCM」 jar of cream
「TRGX」 trashing a shell / tracking a ship 
「NTIX」 Netflix 
「IUMO」 iguana on mom shoulder
LARJ - large
OIPG - oily pig
ACPO - actual post
PMVU - permanently in virtual
LECB - leopard's cub
PFGV - puffed guava


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

GTMC - great munching session
FNTL - fond tales
MLPE - malpractices
LFRS - leaf rust
NILG - nilgiris (tourist place in india)
DTBV - dirty beliefs
IQRG - IQ of rahul gandhi
TSNB - test no-brainer
CAOI - camera oil
DISP - display
「LBRT」 liberty
「CMPN」 champion
「FNTL」 frontline
「BMNG」blooming
「KJBR」 the key broken
「RDCJ」 red clay
「TDIK」 toad in the kitchen
「JOLG」 jolly good show
「XAKF」 shaking fork
「XTGJ」 shooting jar / short guy
「XIMN」 simulation
「RCGI」 Recognize 
「MXDB」 moss at dustbin
「SBDV」 subdivision
「XLPR」 shell prawns
「FBOI」 the fruit is boiling / fast boi
「RAQO」 racoon
「VAJS」 a lot of ways
「AGBU」 ape grabbing umbrella
「OQXG」 ostrich showering
「PFNI」 professor nodding
「GCAJ」 green crayon
「EFJB」 effing at job
「TFRD」 trophy on the road
「DURK」 dull rock
「CPXO」 capasitor
「VXLK」 washing leek
「JDUS」 jet has a lot of dust
「ICDL」 I'm blowing the candle
「QVRP」 car wrapped
「BIQK」 big chicken
「BQKD」 the back of a kid


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

URFS - you are fast
TCMK - touch and make
PCVU - punch virtually
QANX - yonex badminton brand
NXFM - naxalites firm
LSRQ - less rays
LTNX - little nixie
JNFO - general formation
OPNU - operate nukes
SGIE - soggie/soggy
XCOM - x com website
UVTS - UV test
BSEM - bassem name (Egypt)
EBMN - eyeballing the moon
FNDL - fun and dull at the same time
DBLC - double location
VTMF - water muffins
RTLK - rusted lock
PVLG - private logs
「RNAO」 Cristiano Ronaldo
「DVFJ」 drive and fly
「GRKA」 gerakan (movement in Bahasa)
「TPLR」 templar
「SUVI」 survival
「PEAB」 peaberry


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

CRAM」 cramp
「PLAG」 Plague 
「ORFM」 Oriflame (a company)
「RCME 」 reclame
「SLCT」 slice it
「ENUR」 entrepreneur
「BTES」a lot of bites in my hand 
「AVCE 」 avalanche
「CABT」 cabinet
「PJCF」 playing with the calf
「FVOX」 flower on ship
「MVCF」 moving the coffin 
「RNAI」 red nail
「VTOJ」 wooden toy
「PQVE」 punching the well
「KQMJ」 kicking my key
「QKJX」 chicken listening to jazz
「XFRU」 soft ruler
「VOFX」 wolf chasing a sheep
「LVDE」 low dew point
「GXRA」 ghost rat
「GXSR」 grass spider
「CJSD」 CJ(GTA SA) is sad
「MAIB」 mailbox
「UGEM」 you are holding the gem
「XLCp」 shell with a cap on it
「LTAX」 lagging taxi
「IFXC」im fixing the camera
「KOCA」 kocak (funny (or something like lmao) in Bahasa) 
「QMPK」 chemical pack
「QMDS」 pointing camera to my desk
「VIKQ」 Viking eat cheese


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

DAFT」 daftar (list in Bahasa) 
「FORB」 forbidden
「XKCO」 shark incoming
「OLTK」 old tank
「BGSA」 bangsa (nation in bahasa)
「JMBU」 jambu (guava in Bahasa)
「QMEO」 cameo
「RDBT」 red boat 
「BRFC」 briefcase
「PUED」 pursued
「JCRD」 joker card
「PASR」 pasar (market in Bahasa)
「PQXR」 pinched shoulder
「FMVI」 filming a video
「XBVG」 showing my beverage
「KPLV」 keep it low
「XKSL」 shark sleep
「LJCQ」 laying on the couch
「KOQI」 kocchi (means this way in Japanese)
「PAQN」 patching
「COXJ」 closing the jar
「TJGN」 trying the Gnome os
「IGDF」 I got drafted
「DSUB」 drowned submarine
「SBVG」 sipping a beverage
「VRPJ」 wrapping a jacket 
「URXA」here your shades
「TAGM」 tagging my friend
「FTEX」 flat examinx / flat text
「LVIR」 lowering the video resolution
「CNSP」 can soup
「OCVE」 otter going to the cave
「CUMS」 clumsy 
「LNJB」 lonely bear
「VDFX」 wide flashlight
「OJMF」 boy melting a fork
「OIUP」 oily upper arm


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

PUND」 pound
「LSTN」 Listen
「AKUT」 akut (acute? in Bahasa)
「SRGM」 seragam (uniform in Bahasa)
「MTBU」 meat bun
「OTFB」 Otter opening Facebook
「TEXK」 texting my kids
「NDOG」 ninja dog
「KSLP」 kiss laptop
「XKGN」 shaking nail
「XDMP」 shades on map
「MLEO」 maleo (a bird)
「UARB」 you are the best
「GJAI」 gray jail
「MAGF」 magnetic field 
「EOUL」 seoul
「OMVE」 omnivore
「XRND」 surround
「MBUG」 making a buggy car
「XTFJ」 shooting a frying pan
「DMEN」 dimension
「IBTR」 it's bitter
「GAXK」 gray shark
「DMFS」dim flashlight
「CVPE」 cow pen
「FELM」 fellow man
「PNEO」 purple neon
「CVAL」 carnival / cracked wall 
「QLDB」 cold bowl
「KSFD」 kangaroo swallowing food
「USFM」 use the frame
「RPIT」 rough pit


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

「JKIG」 joking 
「LNSG」 langsung (direct in bahasa)
「SOLD」 sold
「NLAM」 Alnilam (star)
「RUBP」 rubbing pet
「SIED」 silenced
「KBUS」 kangaroo in the bus
「QUBM」 cube meltint
「TLKJ」 talking to janitor
「PLCN」 a pile of candy
「BOMC」 bomb on the cart
「MTIN」 malting / Martinez name 
「GSQB」 glossy cube 
「BLAI」 belai (pat in Bahasa)
「RABL」 radius of a ball / repair the bell
「BUEA」 bureau
「VMNX」 worm next to you
「GIMF」 gimme that fork
「MRVG」 my revenge
「KQFB」 koala checking FB
「SGOI」 sugoi (amazing in Japan)
「PIDJ」 pinning the drywall
「LFDE」 life and death 
「AXGB」 ash covering the globe 
「EXRM」 extramural
「XTRI」 she is drawing a triangle 
「TFKX」 taking the fork to ship 
「GCAX」 going to the cashier
「LFTO 」 lubing fto
「EMFV」 giving them flower 
「NJPK」 bunny at the park
「QLMX」 clamshell
「DPOR」diving to portal
「PIDJ」 pissed off DJ 
PLCN - pelican bird
LVBE - love bees
LFTO - left toe
FBVT - facebook wait
SGOI - sugoi name


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

DUMG」 drumming
「VRTU」 virtual
「DCUS」 discuss
「NJMO」 bunny on motorcycle
「VEAT」 wheat
「RLAG」 raccoon lagging
「DESU」 desu (to be in Japanese)
「IMLQ」 im holding the leech
「TGFR」 tiger fur
「MVDE」 moving the desk
「TPCJ」 tapping on CJ(gta sa) shoulder
「PKXR」 pick the sharpener
「RSTF 」rusty fork 
「BXTI」 bashing the timer
「DPTI」 deputi (deputy in bahasa)
「LMBF」 lamb food
「DNFG」 dont forget
「IDBN」 installing debian
「MFPI」 mom fliiping iphone
「CGVA」 cat eat guava
「RFET」 Rufflet(pokemon) / red feet
「FEDV」 feeding the whale
「QRVT」 curvature
「BTEF」 bite the fan
「DCEV」 deceive 
「PCEL」 plant cell
「MRTE」 martinez name
「PUFR」 pufferfish 
「CGTD」 i caught the toad / caging the toad
「KDTJ」 kid playing toy
「CPGJ」 clapping guy
「TSDV」 tossing a drawer
「NQOD」 nacho on desk
「TDFJ」 trading the frying pan / toad flying
「MQNP」 matching the pieces
「CVAQ」 cat got vaccinated
「FKBA」 fake bat
BXTI - box television
BEKN - beakon it
DESU - desu in japanese
MVDE - move the desk
CGVA - cage vampire
OSBA - oswald gone bald


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

Noct- nocturnal
Trpk- tree park
「KBPS」 kbps (kilobyte per second)
「EVRT」 Mount Everest
「TLGU 」 telugu
「EFSN」 efisien (efficient in bahasa)
「VKMP」 viking mopping the floor
「BNEF」 benefit
「KQMT」 kick the mat
「RTKN」 rat on my knee
「CJMG」 clay mug
「OFBE」 im off to the bed
「VFSM」 wolf simulator
「KQBT」 kick the bot
「GNVD」 green wood 
「VSXD」 washing shades
「QPVN」 chaplin driving the van
「PDAN」 padang (field in bahasa)
「MBTD」 man biting the deck
「GJCQ」 gray couch
「RSEM」 rosemary plant
「KJNU」 key nut
「RQOV」 roach on wall
「KTIB」 kitten in ballroom
「BGUA」 blue guava
「TLPJ」 triple pajama / talking to player in game 
「UJKE」 buying the kettle
「ACLO」 accelerator
「UKXN」 the jukebox is shining
「XPNI」 sharpening
「UAPC」a squad palying pc 
「BTNM」 button in minecraft
「NVPC」 ninja wrapping the clothes / narwhal themed pc build 
「QFVL」 chef looking at the wall
「BTVO」 batman taking the wool
「EAQU」 ear cuff
「FMOJ」 filming on jet
PDAN - padaaant (reading)
ACLO - actual low
RPDO - rapid doings
OFBE - office in belgium
SVNL - save nicole
QMBL - cambal


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

「CDSE」 condense
「PEIR」 petir (thunder in bahasa)
「FOXT」 foxtrot
「NJBE」 bunny belt
「JLRQ」 yellow rock
「KVXF」 kangaroo washing fan
「IVTU」 im playing the virtual reality
「FOMI」 fomite
「PANO」 panorama
「QTRK」 chatting with The Rock
「KDRF」 kid on the roof
「AEID」 ape holding his ID
「OBVR」 old beaver
「XDJR」 shades in the jar 
「BDFO」 bed foam
「SKOG」 sickle on grass
「XKIV」 shaking four times
「XUTV」 shut the windows
「DIMC」 dim color
「AQTV」 aquos tv
「LBCD」 lobster eating the cod(fish) / lobster broke the CD 
「GLVA」 take a glance at the wall
「RKVF」 The Rock fighting the wolf
「TDCF」 toad on my coffee
「FARG」 far gone
「FMCK」 filming my cake
「EDTS」 edits
「QSDX」 choosing the dish'
「FNBO」 having fun with brother 
「XFCG」 soft cage
「OPAJ」 old man paying
「ELTF」 eel trophy
「UKQP」 UK police cop
「NQLX」 ninja chilling on the ship
「CKEX」 cake shop
UMGO - ummmm go
FARGO - fargo TV series
TDCF - tested coughing
PEIR - fake pier
AQTV - aquarium TV
CDSE - cloud season
「RECO」 reconstruction
「CTPX」 cat pixel art
「INCU」 incubator
「MLIO」 million 
「KSAR」 kaisar (emperor in bahasa)
「KDNQ」 kid eating nacho
「KORU」 korupsi (corruption in bahasa)
「KTHJ」 kitten in the hay
「MPUH」 ampuh (effective in bahasa)
「UGRJ」 my uniform is gray / unwrapping the gray gift
「FSQD」 there is four squad 
「PCJM」 pacman jump
「QAPT」 captain
「SEAI」 sealing
「GHFM」 ghost film
「QOMH」 comprehension
「EOMT」 eel on mountain
「LGQO」 leg choker
「BKIX」 baking sheet
「GSXK」 gas shock
「TGNC」 take a glance
「JHGS」 John Cena with the glasses
「DENO」 detonation
「QEFX」 chef frying the fish
「PAJG」 paying
「LFDB」 leaf on my Dobsonian Telescope
「IXRD」 im sharing the dish / nine rod
「FSRD」 fishing rod 
「XGHO」 singing in home
「BPLR」 backpack large size
「MAUP」 maupassant
「GIMA」 gimmari food
「UDIK」 here your harddisk / blue harddisk
「GARP」 garpu (fork in bahasa)
「ELJI」 eel on jetski]
「LBQA」 lobster chair
「CUHQ」 coughing while playing ice hockey 
「HSDP」 hspda (high speed downlink packet access)
「IMEO」 iguana meets the otter
「XKTS」 shrek grabs tissue
「IJLR」 im holding the yellow rod 
RJPL - rajasthan place
DENO - to give (hindi)
PCJM - punch jam
FSRD - fast reading
INCU - incubator
FSBR - fast breeding
FSPK - fast picking
KORU - korruuu (fresh in gujarati)
SEAI - sea of india


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

PALR - paler
PVSE - private seat
BDCM - bad command in programming
TURN - turn
LUND - lund, sweden place
RCOE - rich oreos
「BJLX」 buying a leash
「NOKR」 North Korea
「DUEP」 due to popular demand
「JNRF」 janitor cleaning the roof
「SQAM」 security camera
「UPQI」 uploading the chicken videe
「GBUF」 get buff
「TFVG」 tough wing
「FDPT」 food presentation
「RGNK」 Ragnarok
「FLOA」 float
「ARGN」 argon
GELO - gelato(the Italian ice cream)
AGUN - a gun
「OPMQ」 opening the matches
「VPLN」 wrapping a lens
「OESV」 offensive
「DJGR」 DJ grandfather
「XTSQ」 short sock
「GIVL」 give me lamb
「ACOQ」 acrochordon (skin tag)
「EFNT」 efficient
「CBKP」 crab keeper
「PEJG」 Pejuang (warrior in Bahasa)
「JSUA」 Joshua name
「STDX」 standing still
「GQXB」 grabbing cheese block
「LTED」 looted
「MVCK」 moving the cake
「ITAJ」 Itai (painful in Japanese)
「QTLF」 cat loaf
「UFQX」 UFO chasing cow
「OIBG」 oily bag
「BQAT」 black cat


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

「CUIS」 cuisine
「ENVX」 envision
「DOEN」 drowned
「DSAT」D sat satellite
「MKEL」 mackarel
「VBEC」 vibe check
「EUPF」 euphoria
「OMAN」 oman
「QKJR」 chicken jar
「IVRB」 I variable in math or programming
「BLSE」 blissed
「ONDM」 on demand
「GEUS」 get used
「JNMX」 janitor eat mash potatoes
「CMDA」 commandant
「TRJU」 try your best
「JLBC」 jelly block
「AQOI」 a choir / ape choir 
「TADU」 tandu (stretcher in Bahasa)
「VSAT」 VSAT
「TMEX」 time sharing
「PRGL」 Pringles
「GKSP」 a guy playing KSP
「KMIP」 kilometer in parsec
「UGEQ」 upset gecko
「XOAD」 shoal draft
「TFUD」 my team found something / to fund 
「TFDA」 tough dam
「NTXK」 note shrinked 
「RTSD」 rat is sad 
「DJBI」 drying bike after washing it


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

Today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Today's set
> 
> View attachment 18337


AVIN - avin name
BDMO - bad moss
RCBK - record book
OLRT - all right
CAEK - fake cake
LDUS - lead us
IKFM - i know family
VERF - vertical roof
DBAJ - double ajax
LPKD - laptop of a kid
KINX - kink in thermometer
PMTL - pump of a toilet
SRGM - serbia's grandmaster
UMTS - umbrella test
KMPX - compass
CQMK - okay make it
RPTF - rapid teflon making technology
DBAJ - Dubaj (Dubai in Polish)
RCBK - rock bunk
RUND - round
URNB - urine bottle
PGQN - page queen
BDMO - badass demon
OVPR - overprojected
FOAK - foam king
LIJM - lime jam
「RPTF」 rope trophy
「OVPR」 overpowered
「CQMK」 catch milk bottle
「BTAL」 battalion
「SVGR」 save the girl
「POVG」 pov of a grasshopper 
「TJLK」 toy in locker
「FJVP」 flying wasp
「CJPO」 clay pot
「OLRT」 Old rat
「UCQJ」 unicorn catching jar
「NJQX」 bunny eat cheesw
「TQVO」 thick wool
「DGNF」 dragging fan
「DROA」 dog roaming around
「LDUS」 Loki cleaning dust
「ERNU」 sternum
「OXEU」 ox at erupted volcano
「GJNT」 gray nut
「IKXV」 I choose walmart
「GQBI」 gecko at bin
「KIQO」 kikoeru (can hear in Japan)
「JSAP」 just sap it
「LDUS」 land use
「UCJG」 unicorn crying
「UNAD」 unaddressed
「DGNF」 dragon fury
「UELJ」 fuel jar
「NLMX」 null matrix


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

RDBK - read a book
GLFM - girl's family
BKDG - book on dogs
SOGI - something japanese
VXOS - vax ostrich
IFSC - if search statement (computer science)
「STNE」 sentinel
「AGSE」 agnese name
「OKLR」 okular (ocular in bahasa)
「IVXT」 I'm in Washington
「PCMN」 pacman
「ONEG」 onegai (when you need something and you add it and the end of sentence in Japanese) 
「NFEF」 ninja feeding bird
「DRPT」 drop table
「BSFO」 base form
「SXMI」 sashimi
「AMBL 」 ambulance / ambil (take in Bahasa)
「DSOM」 dysnomia
「VSDX」 washing dish 
「KGPX」 kangaroo pixel
「GVUB」 give me your book
「VAMO 」warm ox
「XMPF」 shampoo on the floor
「NVKL」 ninja walking on the land
「SCQO」 school
「JPSD」 Japanese dish
「PCTM」 pc temperature check
「NFQA」 nerf gun on chalkboard
「XBSC」 sharing biscuit
「ADGK」 adding Greek letter
「GEQJ」 gecko on my jacket
「COAU」 coating the umbrella
「TUOD」 tube on desk


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

JOSI - joshi indian surname
RXLG - roux logs in cstimer
BLTR - billy tries
BOUV - boulevard
「CREM」 creme
「APRX」 approx
「BUNS」 buns
「OKGN」 oksigen (oxygen in Bahasa)
「FIBC」 fiber cable
「RPCA」 replicate 
「GAJI」 gaji (salary in Bahasa)
「DEPO」 depot
「CBXR」 crab at the shore
「OVRX」 overshot
「NSKV」 nakskov in denmark
「LEVC」 levitating cat
「TKIX」 taking shower
「CNDB」canada boy
「JLFR」 jelly on fire
「OXDP」 ox at damp
「JMPX」 jump shoot
「CKRD」 cracked road 
「SINV」 sinovac
「CFSR」 have a coffee sir
「RTGS 」 rating 5 star
「PKGD」 package diagram


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

「POLR」 polar
「VNTJ」 vintage toy
「DJXN」 drying shrinkage
「GVLK」 Glowing locker
「DVIN」 divine
「ERND」 errand
「ARTD」 art director
「LUGV」luigi working
「MXFR」 mixed fraction / mixed fruit
「LBKG」 lbs to kg / lobster king
「GNTU」 gantung (hanging in Bahasa)
「CTLI」 cat lick
「GDMP」 grading map
「BERN」 Bernard namr
「INCV」 inconvenient
「GDOR」 gold door
「GPXL」grape on the shelf
「GBLO」 gray block
「NMTL」 narwhal with mantle
「RLOQ」 relock
「FPXS」 flipping my gan xs
「XVOL」 she is sewing with wool
「XKMS」 shaking a mosquito
「GPMB」 giving pen to the plumber
「XEJK」 she's just kidding
「CQFD」 catch the falling flashdrive
「GQMO」 gecko on the motorcycle
「LIQE」 lichen
「PVJT」 private jet
「XVTL」 shoving the tall guy
「XTOB」 sheet on book
FRPK - four picks
JSRE - just read
BXID - box ID
PVJT - private jet
RLOQ - roll OK
FUIC - full ice
SEXG - sex exaggerate
IMSO - i am sober
「CDRG」 cyan dragon
「QGBL」 choosing a good bell
「SBKE」 so baked
「PTIL」 petiole
「QPIN」 Chaplin name 
「MGXE」 magnet on sheep / mug with sheep picture 
「CIAJ」 CIA jacket 
「EAMR」 eat more


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

PGFM - pig farm
TAFS - type fast
MIDR - midori cat
PLSC - place is scary
「BDER」 border 
「MIDR」 mid-range
「LIOK」 The lion king
「QXPI」 chasing a pig
「BPUN」 bad pun
「BKRV」 book review
「TKJQ」 take the jacket
「CGXO」 clogging shoe to toilet
「LVSX」 low six average 
「FJTV」 flying TV
「ROMA」 Roman 
「VCOT」 white coat 
「PCKL」 pick lense
「XVSQ」 solving square one
「FTBK」 flat book
「TSKJ」 toss key
「PNGU」 penguin
「INRQ」 interact
「AORS」 aorus asus
「GOSP」 gossip
「RVIL」 Ravioli
「RNPU」 run and push up
「KQMP」 kick map
「NPSM」 napping while streaming
「PIKD」 pick dollar
「GSRV」 growing strawberry
「VPUJ」 warping umbrella to jet
「DNBX」 dance on the box
「KDGT」 kid riding goat
「VQXS」 watching a show while soaked
「JTLP」 jet loop
「FVGT」 flower gate
「MTUS」 meet us 
「XRGE」 shrinkage
「PCKL」 pickle
「BRTQ」 Bart Simpson eat chip
「RGPM」 rough pumpkin
「LSGI」 Luigi play Shogi
「XRCQ」short couch
「KBSA」 keyboard for sale / keyboard at satellite
「BTMF」 Batman fight
「ITPG」 iguana touching pig
「KVEQ」 kilovolt equation
「FXCU」 fix the broken curtain


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

「COPT」 copter
「LAMB」 lamb
「ASKD」 asked
「QVRG」 coverage
「ELOK」 elok (beautiful in Bahasa)
「OPSM」 optimism
「NFIG」 no fight
「ILAB」 iguana at lab 
「VSTB」 vast blue sky 
「IMCF」 I'm having a coffee
「OKEV」 old man with kevlar
「PTQF」 Patrick(SpongeBob) being a chef
「RXDU」 residual
「BSGJ」 busy guy
「KFRT」 kangaroo fart
「TLVF」 tall wolf
「SCIN」 scientist 
「TCLX」 toddler play clash royale 
OKJQ - ok, jay
VGLM - vegetable with lemons
GAUV- gaurav name
SCIN - scintillator instrument
TSPC - test PC
「RNXG」 run and sing
「PGQK」 pig cheek
「TGLP」 toggle pin
「QTAX」 chilling in the taxi
「ODFG」 odd flag
「BKPF」 baking puff pastry
「GFKR」 giraffe kicking rock
「BLQM」 boil chemistry
「AIFO」 air force
「FNBE」 fan on the bed
「NDOJ」 nodding at boy
「XTOD」 sheet on duck
「CRLD」 car with led


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

「CIEL」 Ciel name
「SRKT」 serikat (guild on bahasa)
「MIDL」 midline
「NUIE」 nuisance
「ORNT」 orient
「GLRE」 glare
「ALOK」 alokasi (allocation in indonesia) 
「CAPL」 capital
「NOPE」 nope 
「BEAG」 bearing
「PLMF」 Palm fruit
「NGUM」 green gum
「EMRG」 emergency 
「BNCE」 bounce
「MBNX」 mom eat bun at shore
「DLIP」 dua lipa 
「CKBJ」 drinking coke at bay
「NOTP」 notepad
「PCLR」 path clear
「XIPF」 ship refueling
「XRBG」 she ran with her bag 
「SKAF」 skating field
「PUFK」 puffcake
「IDLG」 idling
「KQBP」 kick backpack
「JVOF」 jogging with the wolf
「EMTJ」 emit in JavaScript 
「IVGF」 four giraffes/ I have girlfriend
「KUPG」 kuping (ear in bahasa)
「FIDX」 find x
「CMDI」 commanding
「UEPM」 use your primary
「TFAS」 talk fast
「DTSC」 data science
「PNME」 pin me 
「MPJB」 mom play basketball
「KTVB」 kitten walking on the bench
「RPQX」 rap about cheese
「MJCP」 monkey with cap
「ALGF」 alg for f perm
「GLIJ」 glitter jar
「OGTF」 ogre holding a trophy
「QKSI」 chicken sit


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

「GAME」 game
「LNUX」 linux
「EXOC」 exotic
「ENQT」 enchanted
「RTDV」 rat dive
「SBTG」 sabotage
「RDXA」 red sharperner
「KVNT」 kid looking at vintage stuff
「ADBT」 add bot
「XVAR」 x variable
「XARG」 sharing
「CUPG」 cup of gel
SXMC - sexy march
EFGT - elf-s gut
SBTG - submarine time grenade
LSNR - lessen the NR time
BELQ - be lucky
「VTRF」 waterproof
「EDSO」 Edison name
「FVBE」 flower bed
「ITNL」 iguana at tunnel
「PKXF」 pick shrimpfry
「RIUA」 ritual
「VEUF」 went to UFO
「XRNO」 shocked rhino
「XVBL」 silver ball
「RFGA」 rough Gan
「BKVE」 book on the vest / book about invest
「CVGJ」 crawling guy
「SARP」 sharp
「RDXA」 red shack
「POBD」 potato bed
「VCOB」 wondering cobra / Walter White (breaking bad) eating cob
「ALTU」 although
「TECG」 teaching
「ATFC」 artifact
「KPTL」 keep talking
「WFPE」 wolf with pendant
「AGTD」 aggressive toad
「JDBG」 judging a bag
「TPDI」 table padding in html
「NMOS」 nmos logic
「SCGJ」 scared guy
「UBGL」 unicorn eat bagel
「JRVI」 Jarvis in iron man
「QRVK」 capybara walk
「MJPF」 monkey eat puffcake
「ITVR」 it's warm


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

「SITU」 situ (there in Indonesia)
「FUNM」 funny moments
「PETS」 pets
「FTNK」 flat tank
「SAPI」 sapi (cow in bahsaa)
「VXGL」 washing grill
「PSTI」 posting / pasti (certainly in Bahasa) 
「KPRI」 keep right
「UORK」 you work today
「BEFC」 beef curry
「QFXD」 chef with shades
「ROVD」 rovsing sign
「VFMS」 wolf make a mess
「BMQF」 blaming chef
「CGMI」 coughing at mine
「DKCJ」 duck chasing CJ(gta sa)
「AJRK」 a jerk
「GFQR」 your girlfriend scanning QR code 
「PBMC」 plumber play Minecraft
「RADG」 radius gauge
「CBPD」 crab at the launch pad
「RMCB」 room full of cob
「CVPO」 cave pool
「GBOU」 my gan cube bounced 
「OCIM」 ocimum (a plant) 
「SPBG」 slippery bag
「XACO」 wwe smackdown TV program
「PFEI」 forfeit


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

today's set


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> today's set
> View attachment 18477



KDIQ - kid's IQ
TLSD - tale of sadness
AJRE - aaja reee (come here in hindi)
SEAT -seat
UVAL - UV rays on aluminium
BLIN - balling
VIRG - virgin
SDJR - solder jar
「MOKG」 mocking
「BLIN」 bling
「SIBG」 sibling
「CELA」 cela (reproach in bahasa)
「KLVN」 kelvin
「ITSN」 I'm teasing you / its snowy 
「SKVA」 Skandinavia
「SDJR」 solid jar
「AMPL」 amplitude
「RXBE」 Rosenberg name 
「IVPN」 im connected to vpn
「OTJD」 old toy in the desk /, otter Jedi
「CQFI」 catching fish with hand 
「KIER」 Kleiner name
「KEPI」 keping (a piece in Bahasa)
「OBVI」 obvious
「SLOI」 sloping
「VLJP」 Will Smith speaking japanese
「NQCG」 nacho in the cage
「PUXI」 pushing
「NCKF」 neck fold
「MGTP」maggot pupa
「DURQ」 Duracell
「CJRP」 CJ(gta SA) rapping
「GLJA」 glue jar
「BFJM」 beef yummy
「BFSK」bag of snake
「QNFE」 Chinese festival
「SJPX」 syringe pixel
「LSFU」 less fuel consumption
「XEMQ」 semi machine gun
「OSLN」 old slang / Oslan name 
「OQXR」 ostrich at the shore
「MGTP」 mug top view


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

「TIPV」 tipping 5$
「VOKS」 Volkswagen
「CQPI」 cockpit
「CGBX」 cage in the bush
「FACB」 Facebook
「SMLA」 similar
「DJTV」 DJ on the tv
「NSIP」 ninja took a sip 
「KTQX」 kittens chasing each other
「ICTV」 incentive
「RLTS」 real time strategy game genre
「CJXD」 clay shades
「NJLA」 bunny on laptop
「OPXE」 oppose
「JTNR」 jet engineering 
QCTX - quick taxation
FNJK - fun joke
NSIP - no sip
DJTV - DJ music TV
「VBCP」 vibing cop
「CRFO」 carefree old man
「COID」 cool id
「QMND」 cheems nod
「DMPB」 dumping bed
「IPRM」 impermanence
「PMTB」 primary tab in gmail
「NLVE」 no leave
「QBVC」 cabinet got vacuumed
「PCFM」 pc firmware
「PXIJ」 pickaxe in jar
「EJTG」 key tag
「LSFD」 less food
「XTOM」 singing tom(Tom and Jerry)
「VOFK」 wolf chasing kangaroo
「FVMS」 flower museum
「JFTE」 jellyfish in Tesla
「BPML」 burping in the mall
「ADQR」 add charcoal
「MJPI」 money pile 
「UMKI」 umbrella kiss
「DJLR」 drying leather shoes 
「OGBF」 Otter grab flag
「XPAG」 short pages / 10 pages 
「NBTC」 neon bitcoin
「JBOP」 job opportunity
「UKFV」 Ukraine flower crown


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

「OPDE」 open desktop
「TRGE」 trigger
「POVS」 pov you are showering
「ANKB」 ankle bend
「MKNA」 makanan (food in Bahasa)
「VBMP」 wide black map
「GERB」 gerbang (gate in Bahasa)
「NPUG」 nine pugs
「UAEC」 UAE cup
「LADK」 ladybug on my knee
「AQUL」 Aquila
「BLAE」 blame
「KJIM」 okay Jim
「UNPO」 unpopular
「IDRE」 iguana in dress
「TRQG」 tracking
KOCP - korean cop
SGVC - soggy velcro
「MCFA」 McFloat from McDonald
「IRTS」 iron taste
「MDVB」 me dividing a bread into 4
「ARKX」 ark shell animal
「XTDC」 extended contract
「TXNJ」 toxin jar
「RXES」 rashes
「METU」 meet up
「OQSP」 ostrich sleep
「BUXK」 bull in shock
「JVML」 jaw muscle
「LNBI」 LAN binding
「XVCA」 shoving camera to wall
「GDFU」 good for you
「XBEL」 X-Man Bell
「LAOJ」 lake of joy
「RSEO」rise ego


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

「ADVT」 Advent
「USNG」 using
「GFTV」 Garfield watch tv
「PNRT」 penetrate
「RSTG」 roasting
「LNKF」 link fb
「EXRL」 external
「RIBS」 rib steak
「LOVP」 low profile / low price
「KMVE」 Korean movie
「ATQE」attached
「RUCP」 Russia cop
「LOFV」 Low flow
「EGRI」 electric grill pan
「IRBQ」 iron brooch
「GSFU」 gas fuel
「LKSD」he look sad
「ONSI」 onsite
「DNKL」 don't kill
EGRI - egg rice 
IQFE - IQ of Feliks Zemdegs
「LBCE」 lobster at the ceiling
「JVBE」 jawbreaker candy
「LPXT」 lip sheet mask
「DMFR」 diamond photoframe
「MOKN」 monkey nap
「SMXK」 small shark
「GVMJ」 glowy money 
「NPKF」 napkin fold
「VLSP」 wall separator
「IXTR」 I shattered my phone
「TMKO」 Tom(Tom and Jerry) looking at koi fish 
「INUC」 induce
「PCEI」 phone stuck at ceiling


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

「SAVI」 savior
「OVEI」 overripe
「BRTP」 Bart Simpson in pajama
「OVKL」 overkill
「COLE」 Cole name
「DGIO」 dog in office / digital operation 
「VKFG」 Viking flag
「BQDP」 backdrop
「TGPJ」 tight pajama
「LIQV」 lick wood
「GXCT」 ghost cat
「LAJT」 lanjut (carry on/continue on bahasa)
「CVED」 crowded
「QETO」 Cheetos snack
「PTLM」 pat ilama
「PSEN」 possession
「XDPG」 shadow of pig
「EAFD」 eat food
「DRTE」 doctor drink tea 
「OIJK」 oily key
「QCIP」 cicip (tasting in Bahasa)
「SQLK」 square lake
「UONV」 you are on tv!
「FCLR」 face of larva 
「FPTM」 floppa at the tram
「NDBO」 nodding boar
「XRTO」 short ogre
「UFAR」 UFO from far
「DVPX」 draw pickaxe
「KVSU」 kevlar suit
「GNVT」 my gan is wet 
「LKVD」 like the video 
「AXCP」 axolotl wear cap 
「SJVQ」 spy with watch
「VDAL」 video about leech / via dialogue / wooden alarm
「TMVX」 Tom(Tom and Jerry,) washing 
「GJVM」 guy going to a wormhole
「QBMN」 cubing man
「DAXB」 dashboard
「QDLM」 candle massage
「MXRB」 miserable
「DPLS」 drop lens
「BFSN」 buffalo facing at sun
UQFN - ultra fun
NLGC - null sum game
AXCP - axe a cape
DMSQ - dumb saying
FVSR - five stories
NVIC - north winter ice


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

USTK - US (fastfood) takeout
BOFV - bored five times in a row
KPMS - keep missing things
QEUR - queue urine (public toilet)
EUKB - ewww dirty keyboard
「LNTS」lintas (move (quickly) across in Bahasa)
「BKCR」 black car
「CBSQ」 corn starch
「KCTQ」 quick touch
「RKXV」 The Rock shave his beard
「POLB」 polybag
「CMTR」 come tomorrow / crime triangle
「PULT」 pull it
「FJPG」 flying pig
「MDLC」 muddy lock
「PQDM」 punching diamond
「AIPM」 aipom pokemon
「PSLO」 patting sloth
「KJCQ」 key on the couch
「JFVD」 jellyfish on your window
「BVGT」 beaver glitched 
「XMPD」 shrimp dumpling
「JTVS」 yeet vase
「ALPR」 Alphard name / car / star
「TELG」 telling
「EAXK」 eagle shocked 
「NUCF」 nuclear field
「SAPK」 slap knee 
「QRTF」 cherry trophy
「XNDL」 sandal
「NLIG」 negligible
「NRCJ」 narwhal clay
「GXOD」 glasses on desk
「EAXK」Earthquake
「FVNU」 flow number
「VRBT」 verboten
「KPTM」 keep time
「TMNR」 times new Roman font


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

VAIL」 wail
「LDMN」 ladder to the moon
「PTLJ」 panther laying down
「ORNG」 orange
「OVXK」 overstock
「UPSC」 upscale
「MAUI」 maui from moana
「PJRU」 playing rugby
「QJBG」 carrying a bag
「ARED」 arrested
「IKCN」 Icicle on the kitchen
「UVLT」 umbrella at the vault
「JFPG」 jellyfish on pogo
「KRTJ」 kratos jump
「FNQB」 fancy bottle 
「DSKL」 desk lamp
「FKTO」 forklift top view
「DGTS」 digits of pi
「BSKN」 basking
「RACJ」 racy
「CMBI」 Cambodia
「DIVQ」 dividing cheese / dive in to chocolate pool
「EXSI」 existing
「DRMT」 doctor climbing to mountain 
「PLIA」 plian
「NXTL」 nextline in Java / next level
「SRBN」 sorban (turban in Bahasa)
「CDPR」 cuddle with panther
「LQDI」 locking differential
「OXBT」 ox at bathroom
「VIFN」 windows phone
「IDCT」 Icy duct
「CVAK」 catwalk
「IQND」 indoor chandelier
「TXVG」 Thor shaving beard
「IDCT」 induct 
「LQDI」 lube QiYi QiDi
「SMLP」 smell perfume
「PIJM」 pineapple jam
「CNLI」can lid
「GQSM」 gecko stamp


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

GCAN - Global CNN network
GODB - go double
ARKB - arrow key on keyboard
APNS - apiness (fake happiness)
PTNA - patna city (india)
PEVI - PV
NUEM - nuclear emission
FLAN - flank
GKPT - geek protest
JMPA - jammed paper
「FLAN」 flan food
「OCPA」 occupation
「PTRD」 petrified
「PRCL」 parcel
「BDST」 bad sector in hdd / bad sister 
「XENG」 Shengshou brand
「TBOX」tear the box
「PBAC」 patting someone's back 
「LFDC」 leaf on duck
「CVMU」 crawling on the mud
「LBAN」 Lebanon
「SDVC」 sandwich
「QUPA」 chupa chups
「TOND」 tornado
「PJVT 」 playing with water
「OJCD」 boy play cod
「JFBD」 jellyfish on bed
「TIEU」 tie up
「BGLV」 big love
「BCMD」 bad command
「JNDO」 janitor cleaning door
「MJCI」 monkey chilling
「KSCI」 kangaroo doing science / kiss the chicken
「XPMS」 sheep mesh / ship with a lot moss 
「JMPA」 jump around
「UEDL」 use drill
「GULJ」 guilty
「VCGF」 vaccinating a girrafe
「OKMT」 okay mate
「VEIO」 moyu weilong
「TJNX」 tying my shoes
「FVLP」 flower on laptop
「NKES」 nuke symbol
「QBRF」 Charlie Chaplin with briefcase
「XURQ」 surcharge
「NLQG」 null charge
「EFJS」 eagle fly to ship
「VCGF」 voice of giraffe


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

「FELA」 fellas
「IMNE」 immune
「DGQK」 dog chasing chicken
「DEPT」 department
「VKCS」 viking in classroom
「VLKD」 walking on desert
「ATMB」 atm broken
「ANOL」 anomaly
「OVJT」 overjet
「TPDG」 tap the dog
「CKVQ」 clock as your watch
「VXMQ」 washing machine
「RSNA」 resonance
「MAQI」 machine
「MNCR」 Manchester United 
「LBTE」 lobster
「IFRD」 infrared
「FVOI」 far voice
「ECTR」 electro
「FTEX」 film texture
「SGLN」 straight line
「XDCF」 putting shades on calf
「TPJL」 tap jelly / tripped over on jelly 
「VNCB」 wandering crab / van full of crab 
「NCPJ」 ninja capturing jaguar
「SNVO」 sunvisor
「JNOD」 jaguar nod
「NKBS」 pink bus
「MNCR」 mini car
「MEDV」 medieval
「SGLN」 sign language
「AQPJ」 aqua pajama
「AKUM」 akuma (devil in japanese)
「DPFQ」 deepfake app 
「BPQI」 bumping into chipmunk
「DOFM」 doff matte
「AVGS」 Avengers
TPJL - tap inside jail
FELA - fella
TPDG - trippy dog
VNCB - waned off cabbage
MNCR - moon car
LBTE -lab teeth


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

RADL - radical
BLSO - ball sowing
LVNS - loveness
ODPT - odd pet
BACU - fake Baku city
RDTG - red tiger
STEN - stern behaviour
VOPU - vopious
SMCR - same car
AVTB - average tab
UMBX - umbrella box
TLAK - Tilak Indian surname
IUXC - Linux Computer
LVNS - Loving someone ?
BLSO - Blue Soul
TVOI - Trang's Voidswap (blind method)
「TERG」 terang (bright in Bahasa)
「LPBK」 loopback
「KFOT」 kangaroo foot
「TVRE」 TV remote
「RTMI」 rat miner
「QNGD」 changed
「RVPE」 throw pen
「PNEI」 pneumonia
「FVIA」 fluvial
「JAKQ」 Jackie Chan
「BJTI」 baiting
「NJKO」 fancy copper
「ENLG」 enlarge
「APGX」 ape ghost
「GCMP」 guy going to campus / guy camping
「NOIC」 no ice / noice
「RNEB」 ring nebula
「RQLN」 roach on the line
「SPQG」 spinach grilled / spinach on ground 
「TGFX」 toggle flashlight
「MCRI」 mercenaries
「ICAV」 inside of a cave
「TVOI」 tiger voice
「FOGI」 fogging
「IPBD」 ip binding
「OIFL」 boiling flower
「OSFG」 Moose flag
「SQKO」 squeaky office chair
「OXIG」 ox eating grass


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

「TEAP」 teapot
「FISN」 phishing
「NUCE」 nuclear
「INRA」 intranet
「LKAS」 lekas (quick in bahasa)
「TDMJ」 toad mayhem
「TPFA」 tap fast
「IQLD」 I'm cold / Iguana cold
「TVUI」 TV have a UI 
「XIDV」 sidewalk /sidewall 
「EAVT」 eagle drink water
「AFMT」 affirmative
「CIVT」 civet
「TGVJ」 tight way
「RNTX」 running to the ship
「OJRF」 boy on the roof
「OBNU」 obnoxious
「GBNE」 Gaben Newell
「KFPC」 knife on pc / knife pack 
「PSQE」 physique
「CRMD」 car mold 
「TQEF」 Tom (Tom and Jerry) in chef uniform
「GSDK」 glossy disk
「OTQK」 otter cheek
「RQOI」 recoil
「SIVO」 silk wool
「XACL」 satchel
「NDRB」 Android box
「PMNR」 prime minister
「PROK」 pet rock Patrick (SpongeBob SquarePants)
「RQEJ」rock edge 
「JGUL」 yellow seagull
「DFRQ」 difference


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

「QNGE」 change
「GBRT」 Gilbert name
「QLNC」 clinic
「EXTL」 external
「ORGP」 orange peel 
「RLOG」 religion / relogin 
「SXTN」 sixteen / sextant 
「VIEN」 Vietnam
「GNOM」 gnome
「LICQ」 licorice
「VEOX」 wet ox
「NAPS」 Napster
「XIPC」 ship captain
「RATQ」 ratchet
「OVCM」 overcome
「GJSN」 gray sun / guy looking at sun
「DJOS」 dry oyster
「TSPE」 transpose
「LIGX」 lightning struck ship 
「XSIV」 excessive
「XGJC」 shaggy haircut
「AEPI」 aeroponic
「BDSE」 bed sheet 
「TRJP」 trypanosoma 
「YCDV」 yacht drowned
「IROX」 iron shovel
「BXSP」 bashing sheep pinata
「RDJN」 red zone
「JPXT」 zapping sheet
「BCRJ」 black ray
ATFG - attack faggot
ORGP - orange colored grapes
IQSD - IQ of sid
TBSO - table soap
RDJN -red jeans
QLNC - yell nicely
OVCM - overcompare


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

「FPJK」 flapjack
「CRTN」 cartoon
「DMCA」 dmca license
「IDVE」 indecisive
「DVBN」 dividing bun into half 
「BATV」 Batavia city 
「ASTM」 astronomy
「MNSE」 mindset
「XFOD」 seafood
「BJPC」 buying a pc / baby play pc
「CJXD」 crying while wearing shades
「IOAT」 iced oatmilk 
「TLRK」 talking to the Rock
「UVNR」 fake universe
「VMLT」 wheat malt / warm letter / worm eat letter
IDVE - ID verify
JIAD - jihad muslim
MNSE - moon setting
SICM - silicon commerce
ASTM - asking time
LJCO - large corporation
ELSF - else if statement in C programming
「PGUV」 penguin swim
「BEKF」 backfire
「FINQ」 finch
「MTAI」 Mitai (like, sort of, similar to,resembling in Japanese)
「QCLE」 chuckle
「RNSB」 running sublime / racoon sob
「ATKF」 attack foe
「ARUO」 arduino
「DSXI」 playing DS on ship
「GCPL」 green couple shirt


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

REFG」 refugee
「GUNX」 gunship
「GRFN」 Griffin name
「JAKT」 jacket
「ODSG」 odd song
「FUDI」 funding
「FACM」 facemask
「TBLO」 tabloid
「KTSV」 kitten on the snow
「NKPJ」 pink pajama
「LVEC」 leaf vector
「LQSE」 lactose
「FPJR」 flipping jar
「STME」 steamer
「TEOM」 telecommunication
「DPQB」 drop cube
「VSBG」 waist bag
「GXSR」 glass slipper 
「NCOV」 brown cover
「JCTF」 yacht flag
「STVJ」 Steve Jobs
「KGDO」 kangaroo doll 
「PEUT」 perut (stomach in Bahasa)
「MEQI」 mechanical
「NGVR」 engineer wear vr
「PJFO」 play foul
「RBDP」 rubber damper 
「AFBT」 alphabet
「RJDU」 residual
「LEPV」 leaping wall
「EGSK」 egg sake
「PERB」 perban (bandage in Bahasa)


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

OFBL - office ball
SABK - sabaki (japanese)
TKNR - take narration
IQBE - IQ of a bee
TMBI - thambi (big brother in tamil)
「SUDN」 sudden
「KBIG」 kitten cross bridge 
「INAV」 inavoidance
「BFVT」 Buffalo eat wheat
「KAGR」 kangaroo
「FTVM」 flatworm
RFJL - rough jail
KPBI - keep building stuff
JNQB - generic cube
BFVT - baffling wait
「JTLG」 jet lagging
「BVMI」 beaver drink milk
「SQMN」 square moon
「GVFC」 glowy face 
「DOTX」dotx file extension
「VFBO」 wolf body / wolf book
「JNQB」 janitor solving cube 
「TMBI」 tambourine
「MLTQ」 malt choco
「VPDJ」 wasp dj
「RQNV」 roach on the news 
「BDEQ」 bee deck
「UGTX」 urgent task
「FSUG」 fail surgery
「CPBV」 cup blowing
「PBQE」 public choice
「ILGJ」 illegal job
「ALUG」 ape with luggage
「CDTP」 card on tap


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

BGNL - bag of nails or big nail 
GBMV - green BMV
「DNGI」 dang it / dingin (cold in Bahasa)
「TVFD」 throw food
「MDPL」 mud pool
「SKIL」 skill
「RJIN」 rajin (clever in Bahasa)
「TIVQ」 thin watch
「AIBN」 airborne
「PTCM」 pat Camelot / put camera down
「QCOA」 cocoa
「XKPC」 Shrek using PC
「SCKQ」 sickle chain
「LDCB」 led cob 
「XAPR」 Ben Shapiro
「RKUP」 rock up
「QESM」 cheese melting /
「RCKJ」 Ricky name 
「FRTJ」fruity 
「MPQB」 map cube
「OIJQ」 oily cheek
「PQCO」 patching concrete
「XKML」 shaking mailbox
「FDGA」 fried garlic
「CMVK」 clam with viking hat 
「GVSM」 give some / give me slime / glowy slime
「KBGA」 keyboard gasket mount
「SFVL」 soft wall
「KLTR」 kick a lantern
「OSIC」 ossicle / oscilloscope
「RSUF」 rat surfing
「BVQC」 brown clock


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

QNEL」 channel
「PNCL」 pencil
「FURN」 furnace
「TRAN」 transmission
「BEAQ」 beach
「SJRN」 syringe
「SCAJ」 scary
「NXOG」 ninja play Shogi
「GTCU」 goat curry
「CBQL」 crab claw
「CKEQ」 choke chain
「JUGQ」 juggling chip
「KSGQ」 kiss gecko
「VPSQ」 wrapping squan in bubble wrap
「CRTU」 creature
「EPTM」 epitome
「PKVN」 poke van
「KQTI」 cocktail
「VAJR」 one way traffic
「DOFP」 doff paper
「NUCM」 nuclear missile
「MCON」 micron
「CETJ」 century
「SEBX」 Sebastian name
「LQFX」 lick flashlight
「VXFK」 wash fork
「NTMO」 NAT mode
「SDTR」 sad tapir
「FPLV」 flip lavender / floppa sniff lavender
「TXBP」 putting trash in my backpack
「GNEI」 guinea pig
「QVAU」 chivalrous
「VPDN」 wasp dance
「NKQM」 pink chimpanzee
「NXOG」 next song
「EAVD」 ear wound 
「GTCU」 gotchu


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

「CMPS」 campus
「FLTN」 flatten
「PRMA」 permanent / primary 
「CLAX」 clash 
「CELA」 cela (reproach in Bahasa)
「OQJC」 ostrich on yacht
「CLXQ」 clash of clans
「XJDG」 shy dog
「ODCK」 odd cake / Oddie(Garfield) eat cake
「XORB」 shiny orb
「TFRP」 tough rope
「KCTN」 black cotton
「LAPB」 laptop bag
「TDFV」 toad on flower
「GEJF」 grey flash
「AEUF」 aerodynamic of ufo
「MNDT」 mindset
「MNFU」 manufacture
「ABIT」 ape bite you
「ATKX」 attacking ship
「BITP」 bite pole
「GSDC」 glass duck
「PEUI」 pseudonym


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

「ROQE」 rocket / rocker 
「VPCR」 VIP car /, wiping car 
「URFD」 your food
「PTRB」 Peter Benjamin Parker
「QCXP」 clock shape / clock with sheep image
「VMPU」 wumpus discord
SOCV - soaking cave
GFTK - girlfriend doing taekwondo
CNFU - cone frustum
DTBR - dirty brain
「BFOQ」 blue fork / briefcase on chair
「JLTC」 yellow ticket
「CKFR」 cracked fridge
「VITR」 wither
「BMRG」 boomerang
「LRJQ」 Larry(SpongeBob) eat chip
「KDXB」 kid in the shrubs
「QLBD」 chalk on bed / cold bed
「NDTO」 Nintendo 
「VPLQ」 wiping lock / wrapping lock
「TBJX」 tablet opening joox
「DSQP」 dry scooping
「FLMV」 flamethrower
「FLMU」 fill mug with water 
「SIPM」 taking a sip from a milk 
「CVUO」 crawling upside down
「SNGC」 singing cat
「XQGD」 school grade
「LPKE」 lime pickle
「SAOU」 sailor uniform
「EASB」 Easel brush
「SJID」 slaying dragon 
「ODEV」 old developer
NDTO - naruto


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

「FRET」 fret
「RVGE」 revenge
「MSED」 missed
「VUNR」 vulnerable
「RADN」 AMD radeon 
「RNTL」 rental
「AMPR」 ampere
「TNJF」 Tiny fork
「FNCV」 fancy wall
「CTFJ」 cat fly 
「MJTQ」 monkey tackle
「DKPQ」 duck in Pancho
「AQBT」 acrobat
「UPLG」 unplug
「CJPG」 clay pig / crying pig
「TIQK」 tickle
「FGIN」 frigging / fogging 
「STRC」 structure / struct
「FRTO」 Fritos
「GAJV」 gray wall
「MPCE」 Minecraft pocket edition 
「VDOS」 virtual DOS
「JNUI」 genuine
「PBQV」 panda blocking view
「QACT」 cactus
「IJVL」 Iguana on javelin / I'm throwing javelin
「CFOB」drink coffee on boat 
「VGCT」 wiggle cat
「LQFD」 lick fried chicken
「VDXN」 wide sun
「ORQX」 orchestra
「QGKP」 charging black phone
「PXFT」 pixel furret(Pokemon)
「UING」 umbrella in garage
「LODP」 load port
「TDFG」 toad flag
「CKLG」 cracked lg monitor
「QUTD」 cute dog
「JLPD」 yellow pudding
「FVEA」 foggy weather
「XLDK」 shield on knee 
「RMSQ」 ramdisk
「BSFN」 best friend
「UFBV」 ufo blow up the house
「PLOX」 pale ox
「OENV」 Oxford environment
「ASQL」 ape stretching at lab
「TSIN」 tan = sin/cos
「TPUM」 trapezium
「BUIS」 build shelter
「LKEV」 wearing loose kevlar
「DOMC」 domestic
「IVBF」 four briefcase
「NASC」 unassociated
「JOST」 josting 
「DCPB」 dog drink cup of boba tea


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

「FELK」 feliks name
「VDXE」 wide sheep
「BDUQ」 brown duck
「DUBV」 dubbing a video
「BKQG」 big Chungus
「TDCR」 trading my car / toad in car
「NJOV」 funny owl
「UFLO」 UFO on low Earth orbit
LQNO - liquor no
OBGR - Obama is great
BSFC - ******** football club
TDCR - tedious car ride
「CPRJ」 cat praying
「FTBC」 flat bench
「QKCJ」 chicken curry
「FODS」 flooded school
「JFLT」 jellyfish lantern
「NSVG」 ninja swing a sword
「TVXE」 throw shell
「NPVF」 taking nap with wolf
「IJAR」 iguana in jar
「UVFX」 ultraviolet flashlight
「QVLG」 chewing a large gum
「SLQN」 slacking off 
「QVJT」 crawling in the jet


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

「PCIQ」 PCI card
「CPLT」 catapult
「FVRD」 flower road
「DITC」 ditch
「NUDG」 nudge
「TXFI」 taxi on fire
「QFCB」 chef cooking crab
「XMGC」 shiny yj mgc / she solving the 3x3 yj mgc
「DGCB」 dog club / dog bite crab
「QKVN」 chicken pecking the van
「BUIX」 bruise
「MNEL」 Manuel name
「CQLS」 cat catch laser
「BVTX」 blowing up trash
「FUOJ」 fudge boy
「PENF」 pen on fire / pen flip
「XPFS」sheep running fast
「ASUE」 assume / ape sueing you 
「LKBE」 locking belt
「QFGB」 chicken flag on bike
「CNDK」 candlestick 
「RBPO」 robot using phone 
「VDLA」 wide laptop
「BEVJ」 beaver joke / beaver with jacket
「JXBF」 Yoshi eat beef
「XRDM」 sharp diamond
「BEVS」 brewski name


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

PKOB - pick Obama as president
VSFJ - wasted fudge
JCDP - Jim Carrey goes deep
FIEC - file each time
AVLF - average leaf on the tree
ANSE - answer
UPDV - upwards divided
OSFX - ostrich fox fight
PRAO - proud
LRPS - lure passerbys
GOER - goer (office goer)
OIGJ - oily ghajini
ELPU - electric push
CEFD - cemented food
IMVG - I am vegetarian
TXEQ - tax equity
FUDS - full dance
ANJL - another jail
BEUP - be up always
MCKS - much kissing
SCAN -scan
LADC - large DC current
FOPT - forest pet
NBOM - new bomb
GVXO - give zero rating
LEKO - Peter Leko chess player
TMVB - tomato volleyball
SCKI - skiing
NXDA - Naxalites holding a dagger
DIAX - diced axe
MGQC - maggi in a Quaich 
DLNM - dull nemo fish
XDCF - x dosed coffee
PRAO - proud
PGXE - pig killed by xenon gas
QNUV - earning UV photons 
IACT - IACT units used in radio telescopes
OLIK - ooo I likey
XASM - orgasm
LPVK - laptop of vikram
SNEU - sane EU body
RNIJ - ranjit name
EVMD - evil and mad
EDTR - editing try
TFUP - toughen up
QIJP - qi energy to jump


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

「VAXL」 Vaseline
「ANGO」 angora cat
「SMON」 supermoon
「SNDU」 stand up
「FAXL」 faximile
「XIRT」 shirt
「GRFN」 Griffin name
「DMJE」 diamond jeep
「OPGL 」 opengl
「VTGK」 wet glock
「TKDX」 take dish
「GNRI」 generic
「IFNO」 fake info
「NBRO」 NaBrO3 / ninja eat broccoli 
「JECF」 jewfish at the cafe
「JKTG」 wearing jacket and glove
「EFLR」 egg fall from roof 
「FVPT」 flower pot
「BJLN」 burying a lens
「XFMO」 sheriff looking at moon
「OVRI」 oversize
「TKCJ」 thick crayon
「NSLG」 green slug
「CMRP」 camera on tripod
「TCRV」 Tom(Tom and Jerry) crawling
「LXRO」 leashing a raccoon
「QFRX」 chef eat raisin
「LPNR」 leaping over the road
「PVTN」 private network
「FBJL」 Facebook logo on jelly
「VCGP」 washing cage at park / witch throw grape
「MAIF」 main function in python
「QVNX」 chrwing gum in shop
「ANKB」 ankle bruised
「IGCV」 opening IG in cave / iguana cave


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

vnab - van with abs 
mfov - man falls on olive(s) 
stme - steam sending an email 
「GBRE」 Gabriel name
「MLRD」 mallard bird
「MGNE」 magnet
「OJDF」 boy making dough
「VDIG」 wolf digging
「RDUF」 red ufo
「SCQF」 scorched fan
「RNMC」 raining in minecraft
「LDMN」 lady looking at moon
「QELI」 cheliped 
「ECDU」 false education
「PTBR」 patting a boar
「XTQI」 shooting a chair
「BXTV」 bashing TV / unboxing a tv
「OXEK」 old Shrek
「CFGE」 coffee gelato
「JXRM」 Yoshi eat ramen
「ENPO」 endpoint
「DGVX」 dragging a washing machine/ dog on washing machine
「VLGA」 wall garden
「PJVG」 praying mantis with wig
「VQOM」 watching an old movie
「TSNA」 t-snare
「MGCE」 magnificent
「MRBQ」 mr.bean playing chess
「OQCS」 ostrich crossing street
「XDTB」 shadow of table
「XKIF」 shaking a flag
「BDFE」 bed fall from Eiffel
TSNA - taste nachos
OGPR - original practice


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

「SVDT」 save data
「VNJL) vinyl cover
「RNIK」 running kangaroo
「PUGV」 laptop with pug wallpaper
「SOAB」 soaked book 
「SQUK」 squeaky 
「TGOJ」 tiger on yacht / tiger chasing boy
「QSOM」 chromosome
「UJLX」 uncle yelling to the ship
「POTJ」 potato in jar
「XVBU」 showing bun to mom 
「RUGN」 roughness
「DSNP」 doctor strange fingersnap 
「CVRT」 convert
「ORID」 orchid
「QKDM」check dm
「NVEP」 new episode
「RMFI」 RAM on fire
「EPCA」 epicalyx
「JXQO」 Jesse Pinkman(breaking bad) opening Chrome 
「UMXD」 umbrella shadow
「CFRT」 coffee roaster 
「CVRT」 crow chasing rat
「BSRT」 block sort
「AMRI」 amari (not much/not very/not many in Japanese)
「RQBO」 roach on bowl


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

「ORBT」 orbit
「BSCA」 black scarf
「LUNC」 lunch
「TRVS」 Travis Scott
「PARC」 participate
「CQPJ」 catching praying mantis
「ITLA」 italia
「TINK」 tinker
「IPBN」 IP ban
「UXLF」 umbrella on shelf
「CTME」 cstimer / cat having a massage 
「SAVD」 sawing a wood
「PXBE」 pixel bee
「POFL」 profile
「FBCI」 fibbonaci
「TNFU」 thin fur
「JPEM」 ja perm
「GBJL」 girl eat blue jelly
「VSCT」 washing scooter
「TBUK」 three bucks / tea bucket
「LBOA」 little boar
「MOKF」 monkey with the flamethrower
「OXBK」 ox riding bike
「GFCK」 giraffe cake
「TIEP」 tie pin
TNFU - turn off a fuse
SAVD - saved feeling
RGSO - rugged soap
POFL - polished flask


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

xqed - shed 
bxmt - bush driving a motorcycle
Riff Ch — Today at 05:42
「SRTI」 sorting
「KOAC」 koala eat candy
「GRAF」 graffiti
「PLAJ」 play
「CUSR」 cursor
「FLNB」 falling from bed 
「TVPQ」 throwing peach
「SQPI」 square pig / stacking pie
「VXRG」 washing rug
「BDCL」 bad call
「DVEJ」 drawing key
「BPCS」breaking pc in school 
「NJTB」 bunny on table
「STUB」 stub
「RIDK」 riding giant duck
「MPOI」 opening map on iphone
「JNQK」 janitor chasing chicken
「MDKV」 muddy kevlar
「BVPR」 beaver eat pear
「PMOT」 purple motorcycle
「TAQN」 tackling
「QCBG」 cracked bridge / cat staring cabbage
「KTRG」 kitten sleep on the rug
「VRQJ」 war cry
「MDCT」 mad cat
「IQVL」 Increase value
「DSRP」dessert plate
「FITR」 fit room
「QAUN」 chauvinist
「PIXN」 phishing
「SVAD」 swan diving
「MTBO」 mountain boar 
「SDNP」 shredding pen
BXMT - boxers mittens
LBCD - lab cloud experiment
PMOT - premotives
STUB - stub article, small and incomplete article
BTMK - butter making
UKPG - UK pregnancy rates
DRNO - door number
BDCL - bad call/decision
UDTS - undergo a test


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

「PLDI」 paladin
「TINR」 thin rope
「MINB」 mindblown 
「GANC」 gan cube
「PVIS」 pelvis
「FEJN」 feign
「KOLG」 colleague
「RTXF」 rat bite sheriff
「XKCT」 shocked cat
「CPBJ」 capybara with jacket
「MNCR」 menacer
「CJTR」 crying tapir
「OQBG」 ostrich with bag
「GIKF」 girl kicking fan
「XTEG」 short eagle
「SQDL」 squirrel doll 
「XGTO」 singing on tower
「BQRF」 black roof
「JRGP」 jar of grape
「PDTN」 pedestrian
「EGPC」 eagle carrying pc
「OCSA」 occasionally
「GJED」 guy beating enderman
「AIXE」 aisle
「FTPD」 proftpd
「PDMU」 pandemonium
「XGCM」 shrugging at camera / shaggy(Scooby Doo) hold camerra 
「NLQD」 ninja locking door
「KOFP」 koala back flip
「GSQM」 glossy chimney
「XDMB」 shredding motherboard 
「IMPC」 impact
「DSLT」 DSL(damn small Linux) on tablet
MVBF - moving butterfly
EIRT - eerie rat
XGTO - exaggerated toast speech
EGPC - egg and peach meal
TOUL - toulese city, France
AEBS - aerobus
SQFE - say your feelings
TINR - tinner material
PDMU - panda's mustache
SNFK - snowy flakes
「QOSK」 chocolate milkshake
「JQCX」 yacht crash into dock
「RNJQ」 running on yacht


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「GIMP」 gimp
「EMNT」 Eminem drink tea
「PGFI」 pagefile
「DOGQ」 dog cheek
「QFAL」 chair fall
「AGUT」 ape gut 
「KENA」 kena (hit in Bahasa)
「ITRK」 interact
「KGTR」 kangaroo on tarp
「MTOE」 monkey toe
「OKPL」 okay pal
「JTAM」 jet at mall
「KNTI」 knee Timber
「DELC」 delicate
「PSTK」 PS joystick
「JQXG」 yacht shrinking
「QTXD」 cat with shades
「LQXA」 locking shack 
「TODE」 toddler
PSTK - past take
SEBG - sea is big
KTLM - kettle holding lemons
FNOS - fantastic OS
Riff Ch — 02/03/2022
「NDLG」 indulgence
「ISMB」 install samba in linux
「SUXV」 sushi with wasabi on it
KAOF - kangaroo's office
XSCD - excess clouds
「PRNL」 personnel
JBOS - job as OS developer
QRFD - 1 year food resource
LMTS - lame test
「CLFI」 calf injury
「VQLO」 watching at lodge
「KTLM」 kitten in lumberjack


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

CRES」 crescent
「KCAM」 kick camera
「SAIL」 sail
「RKJM」 The Rock jump
「RQOT」 root
「DGNR」 degenerate
「GSKT」 gasket
「DPCN」 deep canal
「PGDF」 pig eat doughnuts
「OQTA」 octahedron
「DTOX」 detox
「PDEG」 PhD degree
「CTRG」 cartridge
「LSQP」 little scoop
「KIAQ」 Kia car
「AFGS」 Afghanistan
「KLUM」 clump
「GJNP」 a guy looking neptune through telescope
「NACL」 NaCl
「SQLN」 squirrel nodding
「KSXD」 kiss shades
「INOT」 in out
「QXTB」 a lot cheese on bathtube
「KDCU」 kid hold cup
「UBDV」 umbrella drown
「KLNQ」 knight lance
「VMDQ」 warm deck
DGNR - Dog is a natural
VSNR - waste a NR solve in WCA comp
SQLN - Sayeed is learning


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「RSTA」 restart
「INJU」 injure
「PGLT」 piglet
「CDRM」 cd rom
「FEDK」 feeding kangaroo
「NOTB」 notebook
「ROPC」 rope climbing
「NOIA」paranoia / nokia 
「MOSN」 moss notebook
「KDPQ」 kid using toothpick
「MJSQ」 MySQL
「LUGB」 Luigi wear bag
「JQFG」 yacht flag
「AFGN」 Afghan name
「UXAD」 useradd Linux command
「QSRF」 play chess on roof
「TMLO」 Tom (Tom and Jerry) eat lobster
SLBF - sell beef
VNGO - wanted in gotham
NOTB - no tube
「ELCP」 eel with cap
「OPGU」 open gum


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

PRTS - practical test
NFTP - enough tapping
PSGT - polish greatness
LCXE - locate xenon gas
UIDB - UI double work
SORC - so richh
TBKA - tabakaa (an explosion)
BGRT - big rat
UFPN - you are fully panting
DEAF - deaf
JNID - general's ID
FKSO - fork gets soggy
TMDJ - tom DJ
FPON - flip on the flippers
GPCT - grapes cut
Riff Ch — 06/03/2022
「ELGN」 elegant
「FJLI」flying lid
「PANL」 panel
「OTRF」 otter face
「FVDJ」 flower dry
「XRUG」 shrug 
「QPDN」 chopping down 
「FQNO」 flick nose
「COAG」 coagulation
「KQNE」 kicking NES
「DJXB」 dj sob
「FPON」 flipping phone
「JOKV」 joker wearing kevlar
「DEOF」 using deodorant on frog
「GQST」 golden chest
「BQFG」 black frog
「FULS」 full stack developer
「NVBT」 phone vibrating
「QMLV」 chimpanzee mowing the lawn
「MJID」 monkey in dorm
「CMRQ」 camera on the chair / camera being cleaned 
「OXKF」 ox kick phone 
「CMXE」 clamshell
「KBUC」 keyboard in bucket
「CJRO」 clay roof tile
「NVBT」 narwhal bite you
「UQOC」punch clock


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「QLIM」 climate 
「VNEG」 vinegar
「REDC」 red cube
「PEAQ」peach
「EVSO」 envision
「QDRN」 cauldron
「BAKN」 baking
「JPRL」 jar of pearl
「FNTB」 having fun in bathtub
「RCDV」 raccoon dive
「FJRU」 flying ruler
「BRQO」 barcode
「XRCS」 exercise
「JERS」 jersey
「BFVK」 briefcase walking
「AVRJ」 average
「CRSN」 Carson name
「FNGI」 fungi
「SQMK」 stock market 
「IGDN」 ingredients
「VATJ」 Walter Jr breaking bad 
「KTSL」 kitten eat salmon
「SNUC」 snuck out
「PQGE」 punch gem
「RFTI」 rafting
「TNQG」 trunk gun
「OELC」 open lock / open latch 
「CIKX」 chicken steak
「CTFU」 centrifuge
「TJUR」 toujours (always in France)
「GCIX」 grated cheese
「ITOD」 introduce
「ISUP」 I suppose
「MCEV」 mice drink water 
「RQDJ」 Rick Astley as DJ
「SBLT」 seatbelt
「KBOE」 keyboard on desk
「PCMD」 pc on mud
「BIJA」 bijak (wisely in Bahasa)
「GQVA」 gecko on wall
「FMUQ」 falling mug
「KLAV」 klavye (keyboard in Turkish(
「MEKF」 mouse coughing
「KLOR」 calories
「RKCX」 The Rock play Clash Royale 
「XUFR」 shuffler
「BJQD」 buying QiYi QiDi
「LJMK」 Lay's and milk
「XQRL」 ship carrying charcoal
「PQOG」 bird pecking log
「TKOI」 take oil
「QLUF」 call ufo
「FDLX」 fiddlestick
UGTE - ugly teeth
PC is most likely dead
XSNL - excess nails in a built
RGMJ - rugged maze
KLAV - Russian boy name
AVRJ - average rage
AJUN - more in marathi
URLE - leftovers in Marathi
KTSL - kitten salea


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「FOGN」 fogging
「TOXN」 toxin
「QKSN」 chicken look sun
「TOEF」 toe fungus
「GPEN」 golden pen
「FJBT」 frying basket
「LOXK」 Loki shock
「IRGT」 iron gate
「SFIC」 sufficient
「FEDG」 feeding dog
「NBOL」 ninja boiling water
「RSFG」 Russia Flag
「KJVN」 key inside van / key in van
「BGOC」 big ocelot
「POXB」 polish brush
「MDPT」 mad patrick(Spongebob)
「CJFU」 CJ(gta sa) cleaning furnace 
「CRDP」 car dripping oil / car drip meme
「RCOF」 Rick Astley drink coffee
「DESM」 desk mat
「VDSX」 wooden stash 
「PNKO」 punk outfit
「LAFI」 Lafina name
「JGFA」 jaguar face
「DOCP」 doctor using pager
「TMPX」 tempest
「XFCU」 soft cushion 
「JANS」 jansen name
「BEXS」 bear solving the gan xs
「PFJS」 Patrick frying a salmon
「SOBN」 sobbing ninja
「LNSO」 lensometer
「CMFE」 camera feed
「LPJX」 laptop with jaxa logo
「JSPB」 Jesse PInkman read book 
「VCIP」 white chip
「JEBQ」 yeti at beach 
「FOPI」 putting flour on pie 
「OTCX」 ostrich wear shirt
「IKNS」 bike in 4 dimension 
「CXLT」 cat shelter
「BAFS」 black flashlight
「MPNV」 man throw pen to wall 
「ATPK」 ape touch pickaxe 
「DFTA」 drift away
「QBAV」solving 3x3 cube at avenue 
「GBOM」 green bomb
「KCML」 black camel
「TDNE」 tactical drone
「DKJS」 donkey sleep 
RCOF - rich office
TOEF - toes of elf
DTBX - dirty boz
CRDP - carry a drip
DOCP - do cop things


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

BVTP - bavaria is tropical
TNRQ - tanned due to rays
MSQE - mass = Q
AEIJ - aeroplane hijack
POTU - potu nickname
RKCO - rock cold
CSAE - cease the aeroplane
「QNKJ」 chunky
「TQRG」 touch rug
「KDTL」 kid ride trolley
「KSDE」 cascade
「CJRF」 cry on the roof
「GADE」 gatorade drink
「KQXA」 kick shampoo bottle
「GCKB」 gecko sleep on bed
「NKSD」 nuke sidewalk
「KPBO」 keep both
「POSJ」 posy
「BMIN」 b minor
「VRAL」 viral
「KJLE」 Kyle name
「CIPN」 climb pine tree
「BVTP」 beaver in tap
「LOQA」 localhost
「MKAI」 mmm okay
「EBGX」 entering big ship
「PSUO」 psu explode
「OFXI」offsite
「LCEA」 laceration
「GFIA」 playing golf in appartement
「ACKD」 acked
「JGOX」 jogging with ox
「OKBQ」 coke and bbq
「AQVM」 aqua worm
「BNMK」 burning mask
「QTMG」 chocolate mug
「NKSD」 pink saddle]
「 DARS」 throwing dart to soap
「QTIB」 chatting on bed


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「DEMI」 demi (for sake in bahasa)
「LIED」 lied
「OLDE」 olde
「ICRN」 incarnation
「CRJO」 crayon
「TALS」 tall sock
「KRNQ」 chronicle
「BUQR」 butcher
「MRSP」 mini raspberry mini
「NAPJ」 nappy
「CVEP」 cave pool
「GPAD」 grass pad
「GTKF」 grating with knife
「VXKE」 washing kethcup bottle
「KFMT」 knife on mat
「VTRI」 venturi effect
「TBEP」table periodic
「MDGI」 mad girl
「APMX」 ape using mixer
「FRPD」 frozen padlock
「XBRQ」 scanning barcode
「KCBA」 kickback
「BLAF」 blasphemy
「BDJV」 body workout
「LMNV」 luminous white
「OELB」 open lab
「FUJO」 full join sql
「RFQE」 reference
「VNKA」 winking at friend
「BFDV」 buffalo dive
「VTDK」 wet duck
ASKC - ask christ
GPAD - gap add
UDVN- under the van
NUDL - new doll
XDEV - smile evil
ATFD - attack food (hungry person)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「SUNV」 sunvisor
「GRIZ」 grizzly
「MOJG」 Mojang
「EXSN」 extension
「DRIF」 drift
「PUXD」 push door
「PCTV」 picture hanging at wall
「CPJX」 capybara sleep with sheep
「QERF」 cheerful 
「LDJU」 lady with umbrella
「SOGP」 soaked grape
「PENA」 pena (pen in Bahasa)
「FJVI」 flying viking
「OJND」 boy nod
「LGCF」 lagging calf
「IBKC」 Im baking a cake 
「RBDJ」 rubbing hairdryer
「SGPJ」 soggy pajama
AFNR - after narration
PENA - to drink (Hindi)
NOSA - no sailing
LGCF - leg cufflings
GRIS - grisly bear
FEPR - field practice
ETBC - eat biscuits


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「LEMN」 lemon
「RDCP」 red cap
「NVEL」 novel
「VNKD」 wink at dog
「VBRM」 vibrating motorcycle
「CRVG」 crawl on the grass
「PIQN」 pitching
「FLGD」 falling down /
「ATOL」 atoll
「TRNI」 training
「OXBQ」 ox at beach
「RUAN」 ruang (room in Bahasa))
「EGBF」 egg and beef
「QAUG」 caught
「DIPO」 dipping oreo in milk
「OLJR」oily jar
「BRUS」 brush
「QFBR」 chef at bar
「BPEK」 bird pecking you
「PDNJ」 pudding jar
「ECVA」 excavator
「QOFG」 configuration
「RFUE」 aerial fueling
「PVIN 」 paving
「GXOU」 girl shouting
「PMDV」 plum divided to 4 / plumber drive
「UXCK」 push bigcake 
「EULO」 eulogy
「KBFE」 keyboard feet
「TGON」 trigonometry
MOFU - Malaysian Tofu
ACKR - actual cream
IOVL - IO value


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「UNVR」 universe
「TNVM」 thin worm 
「ELAS」 elastic
「LPRD」 leopard
「OLFB」 old UI Facebook
「RIPE」 ripe
「DEAN」 Dean name
「UKRF」 Ukraine flag
「VDTJ」 wide tray
「MPAD」 mousepad
「KFCV」 KFC website 
「ROKC」 rock climbing
「DXPT」 dishpit
「BPNT」 blue pant
「KVXL」 black weasel
「TPQI」 tip of chin
「JBDG」 janitor bending
「LJQR」 eating lychee at restaurant
「GXNF」 glass knife
「EVRJ」 every
「JXVK」 Yoshi walk
「AQGR」 aquarium gravel
「XTSA」 shoot spade
「TKIV」 tracking vessel
「FGPK」 foggy parking lot
「JBDP」 jperm put bread on plate
「JPEQ」 jperm cube
「TBQL」 table cloth 
「VNAG」 windage
「DMER」 dimmer
NXIK- Nasik, Maharashtra place
TBQL - tube yellow
JBDP - job is deep
XTSA - extinct saurus (dinosaurs)
IUNE - itune
FDPS - food paste


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「RDEM」 redeem 
「SINT」 synthetic
「BVRM」 beaver moon / beaver look at moon
「VKTB」 Viking on bathtub
「PLQE」 plaque
「VDGS」 wooden glass door
「DGVL」 dig well
「PXQK」 press q and k on keyboard
「ONBA」 onboard
「QXMF」 cheese melting on frying pan
「CIEF」 chief
「QGRM」 charge to room
「JXOV」 Yoshi play overwatch 
「PQCI」 punch chip
「PQVB」 panda chewing blue gum
「CJUE」cj(gta SA) play ukulele 
「VRXC」 wear sock
「RLSP」 rolling sponge
「MEJR」 Meyer method for big cube 
「GIRJ」 girly
MSTP - masked tape
CIEF - cigar on elf
RBDM - robot dumb
OSBG - OS software big
DGVL - dog from Wales
SREX - sound of T-Rex
RLSP - real spa
「TIOE」 tight rope 
「WSIR」 white shirt
「GERJ」 Gerry name
「JDCV」 Jade cave
「RKSV」 rock straw


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2022)

「MSQF」 mischief
「PGUT」 panda gut
「DUPL」 duplicate
「TKEM」 take em
「COLE」 Cole name
「LGTS」 long guitar
「UFTL」ufo at tall building
「KEPX」 kelp shake in SpongeBob
「CONI」 conical
「SDNX」 sadness
「TMAP」 triangle map
「KSVQ」 kiss watch
「CTVN」 cat In van
「NEIT」 neither 
「BEMR」 beam ray
「VAUT」 vault
「ESDN」 escape from dentist
「FPSB」 flip small box 
「BXCV」 blasting cave
「JCBG」 yeti eat cabbage
「UORC」 blue orc
「FXJV」 fixing bug on java
「KEPQ」 keep calm
「VJKB」 vinyl keyboard
「SXIM」 sashimi
「TVCE」 throw cellphone
「RJQT」 raccoon with jacket
「MQNR」 mechanical engineering
「ISNC」 in sync
「MUBS」 muddy blouse
「VLMQ」 whistling Mickey mouse


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2022)

「PISD」pissed off
「DGBK」 dog bark
「TOVE」 towel
「KRAT」 kratos
「GROA」 groan
「VXFQ」 wash face
「MJBQ」 monkey eat bbq
「SAUB」 Saudi Arabia
「TLNU」 tall nut in plant vs zombie
「GTQF」 greet the chef
「NKMI」 pink mist
「OGNX」 ogre nose
「EVIQ」 eviction
「TDSQ」 toad sick
「OEPI」 open pit
「VMLR」 warm lair
「XTMB」 shoot motherboard
「DJGU」 dry guava
「MTGO」 mountain goat
「BTOD」 big toad
「CQOX」 catch ox
「EJQO」 honeycomb
「MDOA」 mad anoa
「LBOD」 lower body
「ODUK」 old duck
「ETJP」 wear helmet in jeep
「QIKV」 chicken walk
「KOMX」 koala having a massage
「SPIG」 small pig
「PNLC」pinlock
「EOJN」 cat meows at janitor
「OLKC」 otter lick can
「RUTI」 routine
「JTPM」 jet pump / yeet pumpkin


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

SAJI - sajid name
FGTD - forgot to do
TADV - tame dive
UFNO - UFO number
VCTM - victim
ONBE - on and between
「EATI」 eating
「BCKU」 backup
「FBLE」 fable
「FGBC」 frog on bench
「BGRF」 big rood
「VMIT」 vomit
「FTLN」 flatline
「SAJI」 Saji (serve in Bahasa)
「TAGJ」 taggy
「SPBK」 slap book
「GJPS」 gray PlayStation
「NKTI」 pink ticket
「VROL」 vampire forward roll
「VKUF」 whack ufo
「SVKT」 save kitten
「XKRV」 Shrek drive rover
「TMLI」 Tom (Tom and Jerry) in limo
「KMPG」 campaign
「MDXO」 mid shot photography
「VTIK」 wet ticket
「CQVM」 catch worm
「XVBT」 shivering batman
「EVSI」 envision
「FGBC」 flight back
「GFEU」giraffe up close
「FLCX」 falling cashew
「KTQN」 kitten chin
「VPXJ」wipe system cache
「XJBP」 shiny backpack
「QMKS」 chef make soup
「XKPU」 shocked pug
「JXTI」 Yoshi tip hat


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

「DVEG」 divergent
「USNF」 use knife
「EAGF」 eagle face
「PCKB」 pick book
「OSNK」 old sink
「SDNR」 sound Engineering
「CQRM」 couch room
「APCJ」 ape cry
「KQSP」 kick soap
「TRXJ」 trashing jar
「CPML」 capybara drink milk
「KRCX」 cracked ship
「XTMN」 short minded
「DGLA」 dig land
「VANC」 Vancouver name 
「QXLD」 chasing ladybug
「TSXE」 teasing sheep
「OMAD」 otter mad / old man mad
「SIAC」 Siamese cat
「DVSO」 division / diving to soil
「IBDV」 inbound warehouse
「APCJ」 Apocalypse 
「SVNG」 saving
「AGBF」 aggressive buffalo
「DAVR」 dad play VR
CGFK - CGI fork
RFNC - Rafael is nice
NQPI - nice pie
USNF - USA's national fountain
DVEG - divided egg
CPML - cup of milk


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

EPRL - epic reel
FRSG - four sages
GOSC - go search
REJD - rejected
CUGV - could give
IROV - irodov physics book
SKIQ - Ski q
ERCP - error in copying
「OBVE」 observe
「MNDJ」 Mindy name
「KUDA」 kuda (horse in Bahasa)
「MCKE」 mackarel fish
「LOAQ」loach
「KNMU」 knee muscle
「XNPO」 shiny pool
「VFCN」 wolf sniff can
「VFRE」 wildfire
「UNEC」 UNESCO
「FUQK」 funny chicken
「LKMU」 leaking muffler
「RGAT」 red gat
「LSRD」 laser diode
「KSRI」 kiss ripe apple
「CRFB」 crafting bed in minecraft
「TPRQ」 trapping roach
「JDTL」 Yoda on trolley
「NDEX」 null index
「SIBK」 side of book
「ESVN」 egg on swan


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

DICE is a dice 
MELI can be a name maybe
ECAP like an e-cap
「FLEQ」 fletch
「PQKL」 police checking luggage
「KTOX」 kite with ox picture
「UEXG」 use shotgun
「TIVE」 thieve
「DVPJ」 driving with pajama on
「FGMD」 frog mad / frog in mud 
「DJOX」 DJ use joox 
「VTRD」 veteran day / water drop
「VRBA」 verbal
「MCST」 Manchester united
「OLGF」 old giraffe
「NDSG」 nodding at sergeant
「EJFP」 key flipped
「DGOE」 dog opening door
「XGTR」 shivered guitarist
「MASU」 Masuk (enter in Bahasa)
「ROBS」 rock bass fish
「KSQD」 kick squan to door
「COLM」 collimation
「RDPG」 red pig
「FNXQ」 find school
「PAXS」 pass me gan xs 
「SUKL」 sergeant play ukulele
「SPVD」 slap wood
「AMUB」 amused bear
「DKUP」 deck up
「NFOU」 no foul
「IBMC」 IBM computer
「OSMG」 old man with sub machine gun
MSND - miss naida (name)
IMXD - I am smiling
DGOE - dog eats oreo
MNAD - Minad (Pakistani name)
SAEN - Saeen (Pakistani name)
FLEQ - full equality
AMUB - ambush


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

RQME - raise me as a child
USEQ - USA equality
UPID - UPI ID for online payment
PGUI - pog UI design
AVQU - average queen
GEAR - gear
ONTB - on the table
TSRL - tasty (food) roll
JGUF - jog ufffff
LBRP - lab rip-off
BFCX - buffed cursed
RFEX - rough ex-gf
VIDL - vidal spanish name
NCDJ - nice DJ
CPMX - capped mask
「VBTD」 wide blue toad
「VIOT」 violet
「SXID」 six id
「KITX」 kitten take a shower
「VDQR」 wide charcoal
「EDGX」 edge of ship
「XAPQ」 sharp chimney
「JGXO」 jog in shop
「KSPR」 kiss pear
「VDJT」 video about jet / wide jet 
「KBFD」 keyboard fade away
「FLSI」 falling slime 
「SUFJ」 surfing with jacket on
「XIVM」 shivered man
「VMBT」 wombat
「TKNJ」 take bunny
「QJVN」 chunky van
「KSTM」 kill task Steam(app) on windows
「PGUI」 programming ui
「JBSI」 yellow basil leaf
「OCPE」 orca eat pelican
「PUEK」 put the speaker on
「XTCJ」 shoot cylinder
「UJXI」 buy ship
「PFJQ」 plane fly to Chicago
「BOAC」 boar in classroom
「FGNL」 foggy northern lights
「OJLB」 boy in lab uniform


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

JLPO - jail post
TRCE - try cementing
COPM - co-prime minister
ITMN - iterate many times
ISOF - isabela's office
MRJT - Mr. Jonathan
LSCT - less chatty
EVBS - every bus
BRMS - bramos missile
ODEP - oddly epic
OXSC - ox search
FSUX -fast UI/UX
VCAR - vacuumed air
PLNS - paleness
UKAB - UK abacus classes
「PRJN」 praying
「TRCE」 trace
「SPEB」 small pebbles
「BRIG」 bridge
「OXSC」 ox on scooter
「GOIS」 go island
「ALSO」 also
「CILP」 fake clip


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「SQKN」 squeaky noise
「FUDT」 fundamental
「LOAD」 load
「KIQS」 kiss cheese
「FLQI」 falling chip
「RNID」 run with id card
「VDAI」 wooden airplane 
「SFVU」 safe vault
「SDGF」 sad Peter Griffin(family guy)
「GBUT」 green button
「VBOR」 wild board
「CAMX」 camshaft
「TRAX」 trash
「REBT」 rebuilt 
「XQFJ」 school flyer
「OKFN」 okay fine
「LQSU」 leech suck you
「XKSO」 shaking soda 
「OGJL」 ogre eat jelly
「XRAC」 shrek pat racoon
「FDKA」 feeding kangoroo
「AQIP」 ape eat chip 
「ODIX」 orange disk
「CJKT」 crying kitten
「OQUM」 oculum (means eye or singular oculus)
「TFAC」 tire factory 
「TONQ」ton of chair 
「FMPI」 firm pillow
「FSNB」 fascinating book
「VELS」 well said


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

cone - cone
item - item
igco - instagram company
QTDC - quarantined doctor
VIML - vimal soap brand
OPDL - operation daylight
CVTM - cave time
IGCO - Instagram corporation
TMFE - timid feeling
EVSF - evil self
NSLE - Nestle company 
TMEO - tame the EOline concept
RAJE - raje Indian nickname
GKMV - Goku moves
FTAP - feet tap
「ARQC」 arccos
「BJKG」 buy from king
「NBOA」 pink boat
「EPTB」 epic tube
「IPMB」 input usb on motherboard
「QCFT」 chicken feet
「QTDC」 chat with doctor
「RDOB」 red orb
「PQKE」 pick key 
「KTLS」 kite leash 
「QDOT」 cyan dot
「JXCV」 Yoshi crawl
「VPNF」 wiping knife
「BLET」 blue letter
「VIRK」 virtual keyboard
「FGXV」 frog taking shower
「NFPT」 knife on potato
「NVPA」 naval patrol aircraft
「NACG」 put nail on cage
「GVJL」 guava inside jelly
「XGES」 setting gan ges
「NSLE」 knight sleep
「RQCV」 roach cave
「DFCR」 defend car
「LFBS」 loaf with basil leaf
「KFCX」KFC ship
「CVOT」 crawl on train


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

NUTC」 nutcracker
「SMTI」 something
「JMPF」 jump forward
「ANIE」 Annie name
「PRTD」 ported
「RNUK」 run to uk
「OVNS」 oven shelf
「MOTD」 message of the day
「BSFN」 best friend
「KBFJ」 keyboard on frying pan
「USTG」 use tag
「QESV」 cheese wheel
「SCAX」 scan sheet
「VKCL」 walk on ceiling
「BGPV」 big power
「PSXE」 pass the xenon
「PTUF」 pie with truffle
「JLRA」 yellow ram
「VAPR」 vapor
「NBSL」 ninja eat basil leaf
「LFCE」 leaf cell
「BGXE」 big sheep
「NUXO」 nuke shop
「CUVF」 curvature formula
「TKGS」 take glasses
「OEIK」 open ink cartridge
「RFMB」 rough motherboard
「ECUP」 euro cup
「NQRF」 nacho on roof
「MOVX」 moving ship
「MBNU」 mobile number
NUTC- neutral touch
SFUX - safe UX does not crash
PRTD - persisted
JKSC - joke is scary
PAUM - paumi island
GTEN - get 10 marks
SMTI - samiti (a council) Marathi
OSGB - OS is garbage
MBNU-Mumbai new united
Dfna-deaf not applicable
Nbsl-nba slam
Joef- Josef
Prtd-predator


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「VTUB」 vtuber
「FETU」 fetus
「CRUL」 cruel
「MJFL」 monkey follow you
「ACOF」 ape cough
「PUBX」 public shower
「MVFK」 move fork
「OEPB」 otter in plumber uniform
「JSOP」 yeet soap
「MGTS」 magnetic squan
「EPVD」 epic video
「INDM」 Indian man
「MSPN」 man spin around
「PTCV」 pit cave
「SVBC」 solving blackbase cube
「VXQJ」 wash QiYi ms 
「SQGU」 square guitar
「MSOF」 Microsoft Office
「OQMG」 ostrich mug
「QIMB」 chimpanzee play ball
「GDSQ」 grid square
「SVTX」 silver taxi 
「ASDI」 associate director


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「ISAC」 Isaac name
「TUBE」 tube
「CPTR」 capture
「BGAS」 black gas 
「ENOK」 Enoki mushroom
「DPLO」 diploma
「DUCA」 Ducati
「MKPC」 make pc
「JTIG」 yellow Tiger 
「BRIQ」 brick
「EJMP」 elephant jump
「UNAB」 unable
「CETQ」 centric
「NGAT」 ninja wear gat
「VKLO」 walk to lounge
「PXNE」 push neon box
「QFMA」 chef open mailbox
「CBMU」 crab in mud
「LEUP」 Leupold name 
「PIVS」 pi vase
「CLEQ」 clench
「PBCQ」 public couch
「JRVK」 janitor walk
「GAXE」 gazebo
「AEVO」 aesthetic voice
「QBGJ」 cuber guy
「ETIA」 estimated time of arrival
「MDQT」 mad cheetah
「OJMQ」 boy use matches 
「LQJI」 leech in jail
「MLPN」melting pan
「QIJF」 QiYi cube on floor
「OMNX」 omniscient 
「UNTX」 untie shoelace
「TISD」 thin soda
「RCMG」 rice mug
「JLVX」 yellow wax
「LOVG」 low ground
FVGS - five glasses
NAQE - naye (new in hindi)
LOVG - longetivity
SBMK - strawberry mask
BIVC - billy on voice cll
CPTR - cop tries
JANR - janrush


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「SGPC」 soggy pc
「POVR」 power
「SKNP」 skin peeling
「CUPT」 cup of tea
「UXDP」 ux developer
「MGNI」 magnify
「SVEU」 seven umbrella
「ONMB」 on mobile
「MRNA」 Marina
「CTNS」 cat on nest
「KROS」 black rose
「FILJ 」 frilly
「EVST」 everest mountain
「TJFA」 trolley fall
「VLKJ」 walkie talkie
「TPMR」 tap for more
「TXQN」 taxi chunk
「LNJF」 lonely jellyfish
「OUEA」 touch ear
「TUDJ」 picture of DJ
「VNDE」 wonder
「GLIA」 Goliath 
「GUVD」 guava colored door
「XIEL」 shield
「EIQK」 weird chicken
「RFLS」 refilling soda 
「UBXR」 rubberr shirt
「PNBT」 pen button 
「FNIR」 faint at airport
「LSPJ」 little spy
「JMNT」 janitor clean monitor


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

XKOI」 shake oil bottle
「NERV」 nerve
「CPJX」 capybara shocked
「APTD」 appointed
「VKML」 work at mall
「ADXB」 advertisement on billboard
「RDGU」 red gum
「DMPS」 dumpling soup
「TRUA」 truant
「GPCK」 gold pickaxe Minecraft
「DMIC」dog with microphone
「SILQ」 silicon chip
「VGSB」 wiggling slab
「RQEC」 recreation
「NJXO」 banjo short string
「RBPU」 rub pufferfish
「TDVS」 trade vase
「IFLP」 Ink pen flip
「DPGC」 drop glock-17(pistol)
「MOIU」 moisture
「JGAT」 juggernaut
「RFBQ」 rough branch / roof made from wood branches
「AXNC」 axolotl neck
「TLPR」 teleporter
ABRJ - abridged
DMPS- dimples 
APTD - aptitude
OKQT - Okay I quarantine
SLDQ - sales in a day
DMIC - D-mic brand
UDOM - under the dome
NERV - nerfing
ADXB - add xbox setup at home
RVNK - ravishing neck


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「UFPC」 play subway surfer in pc
「SVGR」 sew green shirt
「RBCJ」robotic joint
「ODGJ」 odd guy 
「RAXN」 raisin
「DJPI」 dj eat pie
「UNSG」 unsigned
「CVNM」 cavern moss color
「QREF」 coral reef
「LBFG」 Lebanon Flag
「RABI」 rabies
「RBCJ」 rub clay
「ABGF」 baby giraffe
「QVGR」 chew green gum
「FNKP」 funko pop
「RQLF」 roach on leaf
「CKBR」 cook broccoli
「JIPT」 frying potato
「CKNF」 colorless knife 
「JUFC」 Juventus FC
「GTCA」 get cat
「IMSR」 I'm sure
「CMJE」 camera in jelly 
「PCRL」 purple coral
「IGUK」 iguana themed ukulele
「CEGJ」 chemistry guy
RTAM - Ratlam town (India)
PCRL - punch really
BDFC - bad football club
SVGR - save grace
GTCA - get a camera
FCPR - fierce practice
VTPM - water pump
NMIT - engineering college in India
LEPU - take word in Telugu language
ABGF - Abby's girlfriend
LBFG - lab fog experiment


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「SOND」 sound
「ADMR」 admire
「CPOE」 cat poem
「SDNE」 sadness
「ARSO」 arson
「ADEI」 Adelaide city
「CAOS」 chaos
「SCRF」 soccer field
「BGUJ」 big guj
「TANC」 tan color
「LJCT」 lazy cat
「DJTB」 DJ on table
「JXDU」 yusheng du
「PTQS」 potato chips
「QEKN」 check in
「VXJG」 wash jaguar car
「NAPF」nap at factory / NAPFA organization
「TGNF」 thug play nerf
「STRF」 storing food 
「UQMS」 lunch with Messi
「XEDG」 shedding
「QBAT」 chimpanzee with baseball bat
「CBQL」 crab claw
「TFGI」 tough girl
「GDCV」 gold cave
「UMBN」 Umbreon (Pokemon)
IPDN - IP networking is done
ARSO - a real soap
SOND - sound
SDNE - sad news
VABS - david parody's way of saying vibes


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2022)

「TROA」 throat
「DIRT」 dirt
「PTIR」 petir (lightning in Bahasa)
「RTUB」 red tube
「SXKN」 sushi on your knee
「PNGT」 ping test
「OTLQ」 otter eat lychee
「FBRO」 fabrosaurus
「NJTX」funny taxi
「VRPN」 wrapping paper 
「QKMV」 chicken move
「SDRE」 sad reality
「GNST」 grindset
「TIKE」 ticket
「GUCX」 gucci shoes
「JXBD」 Yoshi goes to bed
「EARF」 earphone
「JKVL」 throw yolks at wall
「TXNK」 taxi shrunk
「XOVP」 shoving pole
「JOBR」 job requirement
「DONB」 don't bother
「CFRA」 cafeteria
「VOMJ」 worm jar
「JMRD」 Jamrud (emerald in Bahasa)
「KEXD」 Keanu Reeves with shades 
「RSMV」 RS move
「DJVN」 dry wine 
「LCEI」 look at ceiling
「CXSO」 car crash sound
「QSJL」Chris Evans eat jelly
「FEJK」 feign knight
「FMTO」 filming a tour
「UXDT」 ux database
「GRMD」 green mud
「EPSJ」 epsilon symbol
「OUFV」 round flower
「VMSE」 warm season
「BRUF」 brown muffin 
「RUCD」 brushing cd
「DCAB」 dvi cable
「IGVK」 foreign worker
「QSAJ」 cheese on highway
「MUJT」 muffled jet


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

FKMQ - fork maker
BARO - baro name in assam
NKLT - necklet jewellery
BGJR - big jar
RCTE - rachit's teeth
DPJE - deep jelly
URCE - you are senior
QONJ - Yonja name
AVEF - average field
TOKG - tomato rate per kg
GNFV - gunfire
Riff Ch — 12/04/2022
「PTVK」 pet walk
「BRMN」 bromine
「EXMP」 examine map
「SLCK」slack
「LOGJ」 log yard
「AVEF」 average of five
「OTGI」 otter giggling
「XRNQ」 share nacho
「URVF」 Uranium wolf
「VBUI」 wall builder 
「BARO」 barongsai
「TRPI」 therapist
「RCTE」 recite
「FJEP」 five jeep
「AQRN」 acorn
「VQOL」 white chocolate
「CVAX」 carwash 
「RBTN」 red button
「OABG」 oak bag
「CVAX」 cave full of axolotl
「ITJB」 IT job
「GVBU」 glowing bus 
「NKLT」 pink letter
「SFNR」 software engineer
「RXCD」 restart using cmd
「FDSE」 food server
「SOQU」 sound of quiet
「LIEN」 linen
「DFVE」 defensive
「NTAQ」 narwhal tackle


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

「SCLP」 scalp 
「GETR」 getar (vibrate in Bahasa)
「RLVT」 relevant
「LNCT」 loncat (jump on bahasa)
「BOTC」 botanica
「XARP」 sharp
「SRMB」 strong zombie
「JMEN」 Yemen
「FDTJ」 food tray
「CDBQ」 cold bbq
「LOQN」 lock the door at night
SRMB - strong mobile
DEIC- de-ice the drink
FUCS - full case
CMBF - common bluffs
LNEG - learn negative
KOSM - kossom
JRCN - jerry can do it
EPDS - epic display
「QDVI」 cold winter
「QVXT」 crowded space shuttle
「GNJD」 green ground 
「TUFD」 tough door
「FGMX」 frog having a massage 
「FTUD」 flat tundra


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

AFNK - african neck
「OEVD」 overvalued
「TLKR」 tall Korean man
「CATU」 catur (chess in Bahasa)
「ORDI」 ordinary
「MJCQ」 monkey on couch
「TOAB」 toast with butter on it
「KDCM」 kid as cameraman
「KBLT」 black belt
「UKLE」 ukulele
「XATE」 shatter
「KMEO」 kitten meows
「GXFL」 glass floor
「APFL」 apple fall
「VLFP」 wall flip
「FGUI」 Fedora OS GUI
「BQNK」 big chunk
「SQUB」 Square bed
「JNOU」 janitor say oui
「PLER」 Palermo FC
「BTJL」 bat eat jelly 
「RBOJ」 rage boy
「CLKN」 cold knee
「UESA」 Uesaka name
「QXCM」 chest compression
「QAXK」 chasing kangoroo
「BQME」 a bunch of melons 
「LXRS」 less response
「GBDL」 grab dollar
「QIPV」 chimpanzee walk
「BUKD」 bulk density
「LASP」 f2l last pair
「FNIE」 funniest


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

VIPC - virtual PC
OKGD - okay good
FTKE - feet in ketchup
EQTB - equal trouble
REGX - regex search
BVJO - believe joe
「KTMU」 kitten in mug
「SDGX」 sad ghost
「ABSN」 absent
「PRLG」 prologue
「RDVP」 red wasp
「MNJT」 man piloting jet
「FPAD」 flat pad
「DGPX」 dog push box
「FNMV」 funny move 
「JDRT」 yellow dart
「TJUR」 try your best
「IVSF」four safe vault
「RNSF」 rinse face
「LVFD」 low fade haircut
「TBNR」 thick banner
「XFVI」 soft voice
「SKEQ」 sketch
「MOJU」 Moyu
「VIPC」 white pc case
「QBGS」 cubing in school
「EDNO」 Edmonton city
「KLGJ」 cool guy
「VRCK」 wear cloak / white rock
「NGQX」 Nginx
「MCJB」 man cry on bed
「DJIK」 dyeing kevlar
「DEGA」 degradation
「KCQM」 kick camera
「NTLJ」 mantle jacket
「LVFD」 live feed
「FLEV」 flew
「IROD」 iron door
「PXKS」 Police shaking sheet
「QLCF」 cold coffee


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

ETDQ - eating day
OVRX - overrule roux method
DMGC - dumb game
PKFE - pick up feelings
「ODFG」 odd frog
「PNCI」panci (frying pan in Bahasa)
「NEBR」 Nebraska
「ATDF」 attack and defense
「MLPC」 malfunction pc 
「KGMD」 king mad
「DMGC」damaged car
「BSNI」 Bosnia
「MNLU」mini lounge
「FBRT」 fabrication
「TSAC」 tesseract
「QKNX」 chicken shop
「LETN」letter n
「QUKS」 quick scope
「XOLP」solve puzzle
「RCIV」 receive
「MJPT」 moyu puppet cube
「OAKV」 oakwood
「LRCE」 large cell
「XKPU」 shrek eat pumpkin
「KAQI」 khaki
「VDLA」 wide laptop
「CLQM」 right click mouse
「PJXN」 python syntax 
「SLOR」 slow response
「IFER」 interfere
「JSAX」 yellow saxophone
「TJOR」 tiny Jordan shoes
「IAUB」 inaudible
「CDIJ」 CD-ROM in jar
「QUKS」 chuckles
「RPQL」 ripcurl
「VQBF」 witch eat beef 
「TVFP」 throw flip flops 
「QCDS」 cicadas
「TDLF」 ted talk about life 
「GPBO」 grape balloon
「BRIX」 British
「LMDN」 luminous drone
「DTEI」 deteriorate
「IRXQ」 iron sickle
「RQDJ」 rich DJ 
「SXJC」 eat sushi at yacht


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

RLFI - rolling field
「UCAP」 ucap (say in Bahasa)
「CSTE」 Castle
「DLIG」 delightful 
「IOTJ」 IoT job
「ITRV」 introvert 
「RUID」 Russia ID card 
「VFOT」 white fort
「EXPU」 expulsion
「CDEL」 Ctrl alt Del on keyboard
「EMSO」 emission 
「PELQ」 pelican
「TQJP」 touch jeep
「EAQD」 each day
「BVMA」 brave man
「MKQL」 make a phonecall call
「DIQA」 discharge
「LKXU」 lock space shuttle door
「NRLB」 ninja roll barrel
「CLSB」 close book 
「IRQX」 iron chestplate 
「TRIJ」 tricky
「PCOF」 pick coffee cup
「LGVI」 low gravity
「EXPC」 expect
「OMTR」 oximeter


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

OLIV - olives
VALO - valorant
SVGQ - save a guy
「DENX」 density
「MVBT」 move a little bit
「RPIL」 red pill
「OKLM」 Oklahoma
「CQBT」 catching butterfly
「RLFE」 Relife
「TIDS」 tide sound
「LGKT」 laggy kitten
「KAMP」 kampf (battle, fight in German)
「XQLR」 scholarship
「TFID」 throw fidget spinner
「PNTJ」 plenty
「PKTG」 poke tiger
「TKGO」 take and go
「LQTI」 lactose intolerance
「TUKA」 tukar (swap in Bahasa)
「GPDE」 grape on desk
「CKIS」 cat kiss you 
「CIVT」 civilization
「FBNR」facebook banner
「DPXB」 Drake (rapper) push box
「UBGR」 Usain Bolt eat burger
「OQLD」 Old man looking cloud
「FCRD」flashcard
「CPUV」cpu water cooler 
「QJPX」 cyan plastic
「FKPA」 fake passport
「RQDO」 roach doll
「JQAV」 yellow cave
「XUCM」 shutdown VMware 
「OPEA」 open attached file 
「LINO」 lindo (beautiful in Spanish)
「ESXR」 drink espresso at shore
「TBDR」 tough boulder
「DKUM」 duck themed umbrella
「XEMO」 shy emoji
「JBAX」 jet blast 
「RLCJ」 roll cylinder


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

ALOT - a lot
AJNC - angel is nice
PUEV - pure evil
NRBF - narrate a baffling story
NCMD - nice maid
ABOJ - aborginals
RFPJ - rough pyjamas
RDXP - ready with experience
「FSTA」 festa
「KNFC」 knife case
「CNTO」 Cantonese
「SQFK」 square fork
「MXNE」 messiness
「NSTI」 nest in ceiling
「PBLK」 purple block
「TQLF」 touch leaf
「OBDL」 obediently
「TQXV」 thick shovel
「CEAT」 cat eat taco 
「CNAV」 Chrome navigation bar
「JMVP」 you the real mvp
「KQDI」 black QiYi qidi
「MNKJ」 monkey
「MIVN」 mini van
「KSCP」 kiss cup
「JBNC」 yellow bench
「PJCO」 play clash of clans
「TNCG」 tiny cage
「NMKJ」 ninja make coffee
「SJED」 small jedi
「PXOQ」 pig shocked
「SJDE」 syndrome
「QKBG」 check bag
「GAVT」 gallon of water
「TEVL」 tetrahedron wool
「UJRV」 hulk talk to jarvis
「FGLI」 falling glitter
「MEKQ」 medic on couch 
「GISK」 girl eat beef steak


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

VIAB - vial jab
JDST - judo while sitting
OUSF - australia is safe
EGFJ - egg fudge
「ALIR」 alir (flow in Bahasa)
「OBVI」 obvious
「VIAB」 viable
「SLNC」 silence
「KLDU」 kaldu (broth in Bahasa)
「BRDN」 burden
「BSQK」 blush cheek
「OJVM」 boy warming up
「AMKN」 a mankind
「VPIK」 wooden pickaxe
「JDST」 yellow dust
「NBUF」 ninja buff
「OPVC」 orange pvc pipe
「BCOD」 barcode
「EBUS」 e business
「NKDX」pink desk
「CJGI」 Chris Evans jogging
「OSCK」 otter wear sock
「KLDU」 cold umbrella
「MFJG」 man frying garlic
「CADU」 caduceus
「VXKF」 women shake food
「TARG」 target
「SRKF」 Srilanka flag
「FAKL」 faculty
「JTSP」 yeet soup
「UQAO」 unchaotic
「REXL」 resolution
「PLAF」 platform
「XFDM」 soft dimsum
「TPLJ」 tryhard player
「DOSL」 boot DOS on laptop
「LEQT」 leech t-shirt
「TLPA」 tall Palm tree
「LDCT」 led on cart
「URNC」 uranium cube 
「QBUV」 cube with uv coat
「QTAK」 chat about ak47
「OSCK」 orange sock
「VFCD」 wolf cuddle


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

AXGR - axe green forest
QUBR - queen of britain
NKOV - nikova name
ONLV - on leave
AVNC - average is nice 
「FUBP」 full backpack
「KNQI」 knocking door
「QOTA」 quota
「EPOQ」 epoch
「JAVP」 jaw pain
「IPMS」 set ip on macOS
「ARFC」 artifact
「NMRL」 numerical 
「KRPC」 Korean open PC
「TNIE」 tiniest
「RBMQ」rubbing mochi
「URCK」 you rock
「RDKL」 red kelp
「DVMT」 drive to mountain
「RVCM」 reviewing camera
「QXSL」 cheese slice
「GQDJ」 golf caddy
「KLNS」 kelp dimension 
「BVGU」 bow and gun 
「JMPO」 jump out
「CQTV」sit on couch and watch tv
「LORS」 lorenzo name
「NXVE」 nice solve
「LJMX」 laggy mouse
「JGFV」 juggle ball five times 
「JKPM」 jacket on Palm tree
「RLXI」 relaxation
「OXVG」 ox with wing
「BQGR」 bucket of gravel
「JVAQ」 janitor looking at his watch
「PFXB」 plumber fixing broken pipe
「TUBA」 tuba
「ENBD」 enable flash in chrome
「RBDX」 robot delivering dish
「XUIB」 suitable
「BDEP」 boy departing
OGST - pog shot


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

BKRL - book roll
ALGT - alligator
ANLI - Ann Lee name
「TJPE」 type
「EATP」 eat pizza
「SUPD」 suspended
「KDGP」 kid eat grape
「PULG」 pull green door
「BTNS」 botanist
「DRTV」 Darth Vader
「GERL」 Gerald name
「RCTI」 rectify
「NXTF」 next Friday
「BTGR」 bitter gourd
「MSRK」 mass of rock / mass rock
「VNOI」 white noise
「UEVA」 US EVA on ISS 
「GXSD」 glass broken sound
「KDRO」 key dropped
「IVXN」infinite vision
「XPFU」 sheep fur
「CXRE」 cashmere
「RGQO」 red gecko 
「DRCA」 dracaena plant
「MXDT」 mesh data
「VFOK」 Walter White drive forklift
「SPOU」 sick Pou(game)
「NVRJ」 no warranty
「QJBV」 cycling with beaver


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

SMLD - same leads
EVQR - every year
SOQL - sooo yellow
BTXP - butler experience
BKCG - book in CGI
SVMC - save magnus carlsen
「LGIN」 login
「LONE」 lone
「CMBQ」 come back 
「ESTP」 estp personality
「FLTA」 floating on air 
「EVQR」 evacuator
「GIVD」 give dollar
「IBLT」 inbuilt
「EFUQ」 defunct
「JSPD」 using joker card on spade card
「GUIP」 guidepost
「XVRK」 shrek working
「LSGP」 point laser to grape
「PFIJ」 Pfizer vaccine
「VBAD」 white badge 
「BXPI」 blasting pipe
「GMUK」 gemuk (fat in Bahasa)
「KRBU」 Kirby with umbrella
「IXCQ」 insane coach
「TIRQ」 tip of rocket
「TEMD」 thermodynamic
「DICN」 discern


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

ITPM - iterative pump
TFDU - tough doings
PDAL - pedal
「ONSE」 onsen (hot spring in Japan)
「GSQR」 green square
「RFAL」 rock fall
「VBLK」 wood block
「KCAU」 kacau (chaotic in Bahasa)
「ALTO」 alto voice
「VTNL」 whitening lotion
「EXLU」 exclude
「AUTI」 auntie
「DCKV」 duck walk
「LINS」 Lin method square one 
「AGDC」 aggressive duck
「KIRO」 kirov ship
「CMXP」 cameraman experience
「QDRM」 quadruple man
「EDCV」 education values
「PKEY」 purple key
「FRJP」 fry pan
「ODRB」 odd robber
「VRFQ」 wire fence
「KDXP」 kid pat sheep
「PLFU」 pull further
「NOGM」 no gimmick
「LJZP」 lazy sheep
「XTPJ」 short pajama
「NKXM」 Pink shampoo
「QFUO」 chef use oven
「DAXV」 dad with shovel


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

OPMT - operation matters
RCOM - RCom company
「BURN」 burn
「IRNM」 iron man
「NREA」 unreal engine
「ROGN」 roughneck hoodie
「MTRS」 mistress
「CTGV」 cat growl
「XKMU」 shark mullet
「KDXP」 kid went to shop
「JAVP」 jaw pain
「TQSK」 thick sock
「FBNA」 fibbonaci
「ADXF」 adhesive
「PGCJ」 pig cry
「DRNQ」 flying drone at city
「FOIQ」 foil cup
「SLIK」 slick
「SPTI」 septic
「QKPO」 chicken on pot 
「UFSD」 uff sound
「PEGJ」 peggy
「KDXP」 kid pat sheep
「SQBI」 Scooby Doo
「UFSQ」 AUF squan
「ERSP」 erase picture background
「GXKT」 glass kettle
「DRNQ」 drench
「ERSP」 electric slap
「XUFQ」 shuffle card
「GPEQ」 golden peach 
「LNRQ」 linear chain
「NXGJ」 nextdoor guy
「FOIQ」 aluminium foil cup
「OQCD」 Dr Ock blowing candle
「KSTA」 kangaroo on stairs
「SRVX」 strawberry shortcake
「VRBG」 wear big hat
「KJDG」 key dropped on grass
「XLRT」 shallot root
「CKOJ」 Ceko boy
「LCFQ」 lock fence gate 
「STBK」 store a book / stitched book


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

GSEO - guess to elo
JTAE - jet aeroplane
NDGR - nodding is great
FMAK - firm makes
FTRE - feet of reptile
「PADG」 padding 
「AINT」 ain't
「SIAR」 siaran (broadcast on bahasa)
「PEAQ」 peach
「CNRD」 Conrad name
「TMKB」 Tom(Tom and Jerry) typing on keyboard
「OJMR」 boy watch MrBeast
「SIAG」 siaga (standby in Bahasa)
「ACET」 acetone
「JPDE」 drive jeep to desert
「QRDI」 cardio
「BTLJ」 batman eat Lychee
「NFPB」 ninja flip a bottle
「BMNG」 blooming flower at night
「PITC」 pit control
「XFBR」 soft fiber
「GSEO」 going to seoul
「FMAK」 filmmaker
「MQUF」 man got cuffed
「EPQK」 Elon Musk punch keyboard
「MTCV」 mountain crowberry
「KTDU」 kite covered in dust
「QUVD」 curved desk
「RIFG」 Romania flag
「JIQC」 take a glimpse at clock
「XJMG」 shiny mug
「SCGK」 scientist with Glock17
「CDUV」 giving CD ultraviolet light
「EBGX」 eat big mushrooms
「PGRQ」 poggers champion
「MTCV」 meet me in cave
「DTKG」 doctor talking to you
「XPJI」 sheep at gym
「UNSQ」 unsynchronize
「XPSK」 ship sink
「AMRQ」 ape watch a marching band 
「QPFJ」 chopping fish fly
「KQFO」 catch a food
「TLMQ」 tall mechanic
「MCEX」 Manchester
「JUGF」 juggling five ball


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

BOGL - bold girl
USAE - USA country
OVDQ - over-day
BLAT - blatant
JRCF - jar coffee
「CRNB」 cranberry
「DBRS」 debris
「CEOM」 CEO of Microsoft 
「EVLT」 evaluation
「FCOA」 football coach
「RSVE」 reserve
「EBAR」 electric barrel
「RSDT」 resident
「GEOR」 George name
「IMUJ」 Immunity
「FAST」 fast
「DIVS」 divisive 
「KGSP」 king gasp
「RLXM」 realism
「KPND」 goalkeeper nod
「XFRB」 soft rubber
「CPDE」 clapping in front desk
「RPEX」 ripe strawberry
「VTRX」 watershed
「GNUM」 Graham's number 
「CLQK」 calling chicken
「SPKA」 spiky ammonite
「EXNK」 external keyboard
「RQLK」 red chalk
「NBDR」 nest on boulder
「INVP」 invitation to party
「AOEV」 aloe vera
「CBPD」 cook beef at pond
「AGNF」 ape grabbing knife
「XEPL」 xenon pool
「JOCD」 putting yolk on cd
「RUJE」 run to jeep
「CPDE」 clapping in desert


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

ETPS - eat paste
ITDB - IT company double work
QBSF - cubing is safe
PNRD - pen reading
「COLD」 cold
「TMPL」 temple
「APMT」 eat apple on mountain
「PUQS」 punch sink
「RELB」 reliable
「CLDP」 cold pond
「FSCG」 fascinating
「PIGV」 pig drink water
「ISUR」 insurance
「EPCG」 epic games company
「VNME」 van melting
「DAOX」 dad bathe a ox
「REIV」 reinvigorate
「XTLQ」 shoot the latch
「FRGV」 fragile warning label 
「LGQB」 long cybertruck
「FPSB」 floppa on slab
「LGFO」 lightning hit four story building
「EPCG」 exploded cage 
「VAXB」 Wax Begonia plant
「RCEM」 red cement
「JEQC」 yellow clock
「FPSB」 Feliks Zemdegs pushing box
「XTRU」 shrek drive truck
「JPLA」 janitor planting a tree 
「RAPE」 rapper
「OMFK」 old man flanking
「NSJV」 nurse using javelin
「BXCK」 box of cake
「GFPR」 giraffe eat pear
「CNSV」 censive
「MXKG」 man shaking gold
「DTLQ」 dirty lock
「LDVI」 lady whistling
「TARJ」 tarry
「KDON」 katsudon food
「NOJD」 noisy door
「PSBG」 putting sprite in bag
「GOFQ」 golf cart
「OQMG」 ocha tea in mug 
「LEDR」 led resistor 
「QELP」 cellphone
「ARFM」 artificial marbling
「EUXV」 Eugene Krabs hold shovel 
「POQG」 poncho man play guitar
「IPAG」 internet explorer home page
「TSVE」 transitive
「NJQA」 funny chat
「TUVR」turkey man play vr
「DLOX」 data loss
「FEUS」 feus
「FNGL」 Fangirl


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

ULTO - inverted in gujarati language
ABSC - abacus scale
EOPM - elongated pump
SAIU - Sai name
「RNMS」 run Ms office
「OLDR」 older
「RUBJ」 ruby
「MDLA」 mad lad
「JSIQ」 Jessica name
「GUFO」 green ufo
「ATRS」 Actress
「VATI」 Vatican city
「VDOS」 virtual DOS
「LINU」 Linus Tech tips
「SREA」 surreal
「JMCD」 janitor at McDonald's
「XOTC」 shoot the cart 
「XRAJ」 x ray
「XFTS」 soft shell
「NRCS」 narcissist
「QAOB」 chaotic boy
「JEOC」 yellow ocean
「BUVS」 blue vase
「VTPR」 virtual private server
「VBKQ」 Walter white baking cake
「ADXG」 adhesive glue
「SAGO」 six months ago
「JSMD」 Jesse Pinkman mad
「XKAE」 shaky aeroplane
「JSIQ」 yellow sickle
「BFXC」 boy fix computer
「JPMG」 jumping over mug
「DXJN」 dress as janitor
「ADXG」 adhesive gel
「FRIV」 flowing river
「GDLO」 good looking 
「KCAF」 cat cafe
「NOMX」 no mix


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

DCFA - doctor's failure
ACNO - acne no
XCTV - excited on TV
IKVL - I know it well
VPSD - vice president said
「MLEG」my leg spongebob
「BFLO」 buffalo
「SRTD」sort descending
「OIJD」oily door
「TQXK」 touch shark
「OKEJ」 orange key
「SLBG」 sling bag
「XATD」 shattered door
「PULX」 pulling a ship
「DKEB」 diamond skewb
「AUXJ」 aux jack
「FDIA」 flat diamond 
「XQPA」 shocked Patrick(SpongeBob SquarePants) 
「MOTI」 motivate
「CASM」 casement
「IETP」 internal entropy
「DBTX」 dab in taxi
「MNOT」 monotone
「VOFE」 woman offering you a tea
「TISM」 tiny sombrero hat
「DVQM」 drying watch at mall
「LRAP」 lady Gaga rapping
「OKEJ」 okey dokey
「XJVA」 shiny wall
「BKAX」 broken axe
「KNRM」 Kevin Hart cleaning room
「DLMS」 duck doll with mask
「CMQP」 cameraman equipment
「XIQC」 synchronized clock
「VPSD」 wiping sand with broom
「TVIB」 throwing box


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

NUJF - new jeff
JKPM - jack prime minister
DXJF - doctor jeff
LGDR - log door
OSTE - ostensibly
DANX - danix name
GMBL - gimble
SLAB - slab
USIR - you sir?
TGMO - tiger monastary
CSFA - cease flashes
「TGMO」 tiger mouth
「QUAI」 quail
「FORE」 fore
「ASCE」 ascend
「XKBL」 shake ball
「UNSE」 unseen 
「VGPE」 wet grape
「DNIB」 deniable
「LFOA」 latex foam
「SGQJ」 soggy clay
「JXMV」 yoshi mown the lawn
「GJPE」 guy play minecraft pe
「SMTP」 simple mail transfer protocol
「LMRF」 lawyer meeting client on roof 
「FULK」 full size keyboard / full keyboard layout 
「EDPL」 titled player
「ITFA」 interface
「QEVO」 chevon
「ROBQ」 robot chicken
「BDLT」 bad loot
「QRKX」 cracked shield
「XJTN」 shiny tent
「PLVT」 plant walnut tree
「OVFP」 overflow pool
「XLEK」 ship leaking oil 
「JFXE」 jellyfish in shell
「CFKB」 i splilled coffee on my keyboard
「JEFM」 jeff riding motorcycle
「SREI」 sister reinstalling windows
「LCOD」 lady eat codfish
「SQAP」 scrap
「DANX」 dad got anxiety
「PCNB」 placing box on desk
「ENAF」 enough
「KRVQ」 korean watches
「OCQT」 Oculus quest vr
「BAPM」 baptism
「NTQC」 neat clock collection
「DVSJ」 divisibility
「VJGI」 worried girl
「QOEJ」 cholo man holds key


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

PJAB - punjab state
SPVR - special virus
CRKB - car kaboom
DEIC - de-iced drink
BXJK - boxing jake
MOVE - move
GUJA - gujarat state
RTNV - rattle a novel idea
「VEGJ」 vegan guy
「NKSI」 pink sign
「JUBA」 jubah (cloak in bahasa)k
「REVU」 revolution
「GRTM」 greet a man
「SCON」 scone bread
「CUVQ」 curved chair
「SBRM」 small broom
「DFAU」 default
「TCLI」 thin client
「VOAX」 wooden axe
「UIVT」 uninvited
「BGRS」 big rose
「ECVR」 eat caviar
「GTNV」 get a novel
「IBKR」 Indestructible bunker
「QKST」 chicken sit 
「LBST」 lobster
「FGRV」 frog on rover
「VFNO」 wolf say no
「TBFV」 batthub full of guava
「PBGQ」 pulling big car
「LJVA」 lazy walk 
「LTIF」 Latifa name
「DBFP」 dog backflip
「DMNF」 diamond floor


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

SXDN - saxophone done
OCLU - occulted 
RIJD - rejected
「CAMR」 cameraman
「MSKI」 man ski
「ORNC」 orange cube
「BADR」bad record
「PRAC」 practice
「VTIM」 victim
「RNQF」 running chef
「DCNQ」 doctor concealed
「BCLV」 bear claw
「QBFJ」 cube while flying
「XNSB」 shiny slab
「ORBC」 orbiting comet
KJOS - key on soil
QLKV - chalk walk
「ODXK」 odd shake
BTQM - batman doing chemistry
「GLOS」 gloss
「LBCA」 lobster in cage
「SLBR」 slow breathing
「ENAC」 enact
「CMQD」 commencement date
「BIKX」 bike shop
「OJVX」 boy washing face
「VCDE」 white candle
「FXKD」 Flash shaking dish
「DGVQ」 dog watch tv
「XFOK」 she washing fork 
「KXBV」 crushing a bowl 
「BOVQ」 boiling a watch
「SDLN」 stand on the line
「DCNQ」 doctor eat nacho
「KTRM」 kitten on tram 
「OFTA」 offtake
「BVNG」 boiling vinegar
「TASE」 taser gun
「XLDQ」 shielded cable
「GVTF」 girl watering flower
「GBJS」 guy buy sock


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

MVOD - move vods
IJQK - hijack ukraine
DFVS - definitely wasted
EUGB - european union great britain
KMLR - kemlar name
「BAKP」 bake a pancake
「CALE」 Caleb name
「RFON」 realme phone
「KITF」 kite fall
「VFBL」 wolf play ball
「DRPN」 dripping paint
「PVAN」 push van
「MDPT」 mad patrick
「CNDB」 candle block
「RSQL」 red squirrel
「CMTA」 commentary
「QXDI」 cloth shading
「PUON」 put on
「VKFU」walking furret
「XIVD」 shivered dog
「TAKP」 take pictures
「APGV」 ape eat guava
「JPKT」 jump while playing kite
「AGKR」 agriculture 
「TVBC」 throwback
「GNMI」 gan mini m pro
「RTSQ」 rotten squash
「LMKV」 lime color kevlar 
「GUQB」 glued cube
「UING」 UI engineer
「DTJS」 dirty shoe
「GJIT」 guy accessing internet
「LDMV」 lady making video 
「CNAT」 create nat network
「TECK」 the cake is a lie
「BXKJ」 boy shaking jar
「TSMX」 toss mixer
「LIRG」 litter on rug
「USIT」 use it / Ultron sit
「RISP」 rise up
「FXGB」 fixing broken bulb


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

RFSQ - Rafael says
BRJT - borrow a jet
VTFQ - water fountain
FVJX - five jinxes
XSGP - excess gap
PUVG - pungent vegetables
「CUSA」 causality
「SQOL」 school
「VSBL」 visible 
「REAV」 reactive
「CTLS」 catalyst
「XRDT」 short dart
「RDFA」 red fan
「BARG」 bargain
「DFOE」 Willem Dafoe
「MJXT」 majesty
「OMDL」 old man drilling
「FPVK」 front flip and walk
「PXOB」 push object
「XRLC」 share location 
「KDLS」 kid drilling sand
「ATEO」 antelope
「FLPU」 flip umbrella / fuel pump
「XEKR」 xenon container
「MPBG」 man play pubg
「SARO」 sarong
「SQPX」 scoop shot in basketball
「EURD」 European dress
「XQBS」 stretch before baseball


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

MXPB - Max Park's PB
TKFC - take it to the face
LREF - lol referee 
IDBN - ID banned
BVSF - believe to be safe
BECO - because
EGNT - egnet object
RBFC - rub face/ robot face
CSMN - case management
TEKB - tek boss
EGFN - egg throwing fun
「OTEQ」 old technology
「MQST」 mosquito
「LAKT」 lactose
「BECO」 become
「FULQ」 fully charged
「GLVP」 glowing pan
「XVLP」 putting shovel in pit
「ELQN」 elongation
「OBST」 obesity
「PAXI」 passive
「RSBG」 Rosenberg name
「ETOJ」 electric toy
「OTDL」otter doll
「TRUJ」 truly 
「KMRE」 Kazakhstan MRE
「PQSC」 punch sickle
「MQXG」 marching song
「DKRS」 decrease
「CPDG」 cop petting dog
「VGND」 vegan dish
「QENR」 chemical engineering
「PGDC」 pug chasing duck 
「PEAJ」 peachy 
「XCDG」 shocked dog
「NQDS」 nacho on desk
ALVB | a low blow
MEGP | meilong pyraminx
FVXC | five seconds
GVLO | dog growling at lodge


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

IREQ - irradiate equally
ALTS - all tested
「RADT 」 Radiation
「CRVL」 crawl
「GRVT」 graviton
「BNKT」 blanket
「MGNI」 magnificent
「MKSG」 monkey sing
「SOPJ」 sloppy
「KCLI」 Keanu Reeves calling
「VBNU」 white binocular
「XORS」 short sock
「BFRK 」 black fork
「TGIC」 tragic
「GBVP」 girl and boy wiping window
「GTDM」 goat at dam
「IVAX」 invasion
「IKCB」 passing ink to cab driver 
「LQSO」 eat lunch with soldier
「LOXN」 locknut
「LGCM」 lightweight camera bag
「TKPQ」 talk while planking
「KTSN」 kite covering sun in your view
「BXTG」 brushing tiger fur
「LGCS」 laggy cursor 
「RULD」 ruled paper


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

LMIT - Lame IT work
LQEB - lick eyeballs
NMIE - namie
OBDC - observant duck
「COBR」 cobra
「LMIT」 limit
「ITUB」 intubation
「BLFQ」 blue fence
「SXBK」 six book
「DPNF」 dolphin face
「XRLO」 Sherlock name
「JLST」 yellow sloth 
「GPJS」 guy playing soccer
「DBKR」 debunker
「INXU」 insulation
「TOFG」 thorny flag
「PUXR」 push big rock
「OPCE」opposite center
「SGMF」 sluggish mfjs 3x3
「TOFG」 tough guy 
「LOTQ」 loot crate
「XTVI」 short video 
「OJGS」 boy see ghost
「QFTS」 chef tasting food 
「XKQG」 shrek charging phone
「RPIQ」 rapid change
「UAVM」 UAV military
「IOCX」 inside of cash register
「SKTN」 shy kitten


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

VSIA - fake visa
LBPE - lab piece/equipment
ACSO - actually sober
FBME - fabulous me
CGPL - cage place
PVLM - private lame (party)
KDPV - kid pavement
「TIPQ」 tip of chin
「CRUI」 Cruise
「UPST」 upset
「XKNP」 shrek nap
「BGMT」 big matches
「ICTO」 inception
「LUEG」 Lueger name
「NEKU」 neck up
「AQUT」 acute
「JMUR」 jamur (mushroom in Bahasa(
「KFIP」 knife in pocket
「GRQE」 grudge
「AVRD」 average deviation
「LCOU」 lady coughing
「NGMR」nightmare 
「IDXG」 Indian song
「CPOL」 cold pool
「PXFC」push factor
「GFOL」 guy folding paper
「JQFI」 yacht on fire
「XSVD」 slash wood
「JGUO」 Zhong Guo (中国) China in Chinese


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

UPLG - unplug
FEPK - field's pick
PICO - pico electronics company
CSTK - costek surname
BTUK - Britain UK,
DSFE - dust feeling
「GJNT」 guy eat at night
「EKOS」 ecosystem
「MDNI」 mid of nowhere
「TPES」 tempest
「KDGB」 kid taking out garbage
「SPAR」 spare
「MBAL」 mini ball
「GABL」 gamble
「DSFE」 disinfect
「CEOV」 CEO of Windows
「TLRK」 tall rock
「VRLS」 wireless
「NLMG」 null magnification
「QDAK」 Kodak company
「PRUG」 purple rug
「MJRF」 money on roof
「SGKB」 soggy keyboard
「BUKI」 bulking
「BEKF」 backflip
「MSVG」 messy wing
「RVXS」 raw sushi
「UCRB」 uncraftable
「TIXQ」 tiny satchel bag
「UQLG」 unclog
「NMUD」 ninja in mud
「MLQS」 mold cheese
「RQCI」 roach in a cylinder
「JRDS」 jar of dust
「VIBR」 vibrate
「CQXD」 crocodile with shades


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

KEST - kresit cafe name
JGFS - juggle fast
NTPC - internet PC
KDJQ - kid jay
IREQ - interrupt equal (microcontrollers)
ERVN - error in vain
VDTK - word talk
「DOFN」 Dr. Doofenshmirtz (Phineas and Ferb)
「OTEC」 old technology
「FRNP」 french people
「SAQE」 sachet
「VNCE」 Vincent name
「SPOC」 small pocket 
「KEST」 kestrel
「QSVE」 count to seven
「DIFE」 differ
「CTSP」 catasthrope
「LKUP」 lock up
「UGRT」 ungrateful
「XSCV」 shoulder screw
「QCOK」 chef cook
「NJCU」 bunny cube
「VLXR」 white laser
「TEFG」 Turkey flag
「KBCV」 koala bite crown
「KIRQ」 Kirchoff law
「ETVB」 engineer throw block 
「SVCR」 slow car
「MDVQ」 man draw clam


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

TBRQ - tube ray
TGFM - tiger's family
AGLD - age ladder
RMFU - RAM flush (memory management)
「GAJB」 gray bed
「NCLG」 nuclear grade 3
「FMNT」 feminist
「OPRC」 operating computer
「GOIN」 going / go in 
「PUOJ」 pull object
「IADT」 inundated
「IPXE」 impossible
「ODJA」 odd jacket
「LVFA」 low fare
「GCPE」 green cape
「JPEF」 JPEG file 
「ADEQ」 adequate
「PLKG」 police locking gate
「DAXB」dashboard
「DQPT」 Dad chop tuna
「DQUI」 dropping quill pen
「MGSI」 magazine 
「JRET」 Jarrett name
「MULV」 multiverse
「VXDO」 wisdom
「IALG」 inversed algorithm 
「GPTJ」 Garry(SpongeBob pet) eat Krabby Patty
「ENCB」 enchanted book in minecraft
「BJGE」 baggage
「VNUM」 write number
「TVDN」 watch TV while eat dinner
「NLVK」 stepped on nail while walk
「KNTO」 knitting oil
「TBRQ」 tiny black rock 
「VFDX」woman feeding sheep 
「GPUX」 gpu shader
「EQLV」 equity law 
「FVIB」five Incubator 
「MEKS」 men kiss soil
「CDTP」 can on tap 
「JXUT」 janitor looking at space shuttle
「PCVU」 patch wound
「SGMU」 strong muscle


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

BRNK - break a neck
MAPT - muppet
FNEI - fun eeeeeiiii
SEAF - sea full
ALRQ - alright
「TRSO」 torso
「TVGA」 Tiny VGA
「XPNK」 sheep neck
「GDJB」 good job
「LINR」 linear
「RBNJ」 red bunny
「GASO」 gasoline
「JNGE」 jingle 
「RPSA」 reposal
「FGKJ」 fragile key
「FSCD」 fascinated
「IFJS」 if else in java
「EVMQ」 evaporator machine
「AGMJ」 angry monkey
「RBNJ」 rubbing jar
「SOKB」 soaked bed
「LDOC」 long documentary


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

EPMX - epic maximum 
SXJM - s jam
NSQK - nascent quark
OUET - outlet
UIFT - universal lift
coda — 05/06/2022
CGTA - clogged tar
VBPT - vibe point
PBLS - PB with LS/LL skip
LAER - laser
EUPB - European's PB
LKRN - locked range
NRTF - new NR, WTF?!
IKNM - I know myself
SRMX - song remix
PNGO - pangolin
JPUV - Japanese ultraviolet
AMNT - amnesty
ULRG - ultra large
DEBI - Debian
TGSO - tangensoide
UPCT - UPC TV (UPC is a cable television provider in some parts of Europe)
RADG - rat and dog
PELO - Peloponnese
EGAB - Egypt and Arabia
MOTR - motorcycle
RKPG - rock page
「MOTR」 motor
「UPCT」 upper cut
「EVNC」 eviction notice
「BEAC」 beacon
「QJUC」 conjunction
「PUGE」 purge
「UNDX」 undesirable 
「PXGN」 push green cart
「CTPI」 caterpillar
「QGAU」 違う(chigau(to differ in Japanese)
「GJQA」 guy blow candle
「XKPA」William Shakespeare
「KSLG」 kiss slug
「XCME」 shopping for camera
「TSMQ」 toss matches / test the machine
「TCPB」 TCP buffering
「OTQD」 out of code
「LXUR」 luxury
「GJAB」 guy with abs
「JLFD」 jelly food
「CGTA」 congential
「RKPG」 The Rock petting pug
「PQCS」 punch cheese
「SVAI」 survivability
「QXRB」 casserole bowl
「RJTA」 ray tracing 
「RADG」 radial gradient 
「VMIC」 Walter White with mic
「CLDM」 cold milk
「PIBD」 pinboard
「FQAO」 fully chaotic
「JDXB」 Yoda cleaning Shogi board
「BUEP」 blueprint
「EVUL 」 evaluation


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

NSIA - not asia
TSLV - taste love
ELPM - electric pump
JKRT - joke right
EOAR - electric oar
ORVJ - orange vegetables
DBVN - double vantage
「NUEI」 nucleic
「RNPT」 run to pit
「NSMI」 nice smile
「DJTU」 DJ turn around
「XVGJ」 shivered guy
「NDLJ」second 2 layer (S2L) 
「CELN」 Celine name
「FMLX」 family sharing in apple os
「FNCA」 financial
「BUVK」 bull walk
「QKNP」 chicken pepperoni
「ERLV」 earn a living
「UNVG」 unvigintillion (10^66) 
「XVGJ」 shove a gray box
「JVEG」 yellow vegetable
「TFRQ」 Thor speak french
「DJKP」 dry kelp 
「TSLV」 talk slowly 
「QXVR」 chicken in a shower
「TAXV」 taxi at walmart
「LNBA」 linear barcode 
「LTCM」 little camera
「OXCM」 old man shake camera


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

TOPA - hat in hindi
AUGE - auger
SOVD - solved
DQGP - die gasping
SONI - soni nickname
SVPC - save (old) PC
「AUTN」 Austin name
「LBRT」 liberty
「COAG」 coagulation
「SOVD」 solving pyraminx duo
「VROD」 wet rod
「IQLM」 inclinometer
「GUJS」 guy slam table
「EDBS」 edibleness
「KLFD」 koala eat food
「LABI」 labile
「STFG」 staring at frog
「GPTC」 guy petting cat
「DJMA」 dry massage
「ADNM」 Arduino pro mini
「VBXO」 vibrating shoe
「VRPM」 five rpm / wrapping up a meeting
「XFVR」 software
「TVJA」 throw jar
「LXVE」 draw line on shovel
「BPXE」 black pixel
「XOCS」 short course
「CGKJ」 cleaning gold key


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

ESOD - easy and odd
CPDS - cap dust
TOPK - to pick
SFDM - safely dump
SLKI - sell kites
TVLM - TV limit
GETD - get dunked on!!!
GAVE - gave
KVID - kid's video
NOTG - not good
TVAD - TV ads
LUXA - luxurious armour
「TIDK」tidak (no in Bahasa)
「IDCA」 identical
「CURX」 curse
「OBDT」 obedient
「MTNL」 methanol
「NUIL」 nuisance of loudspeaker
「JLPB」 yellow paper on bed
「NJCG」 bunny in cage 
「OICP」 oily cap
「MDBR」 midbrain
「CTPK」 cat peeking
「FNDM」 finding nemo
「MKJN」 monkey nod
「KPFL」 keep following me
「BGPF」 big pufferfish
「DFTI」 drafting
「DNVM」 drink warm tea
「CJTL」 crying in tunnel
「ORAP」 old man rapping
「RDUV」 Radiation from uv
「DSMX」 dusty mixer
「DIXV」 dissolve
「DLGP」 drilling grape
「TSKG」 task group 
「MTVX」 motorcycle wash
「DOIV」 doing well 
「EGSI」 egg on slippery floor
「BLVX」 blowing the soup


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

NQBF - new boyfriend
RMSD - RAM SDD memory
MKRD - make in-roads
KTFP - cut and flip
「FLEQ」 fletch
「CETP」 centipede
「JLES」 Jules name
「IVAL」 invalid
「CMOU」 cat chase mouse
「PCMA」 Pac-Man
「SOPR」 soprano
「RPEN」 red pen 
「PJBT」 olay basketball
「CXID」 consider
「KEMT」kermit frog 
「UPSC」 upper section
「VQFD」 watching food
「PCQD」 picture of QiYi qidi 
「VIFS」 white flashlight
「PDIA」 pediatrician
「BAOV」 bay owl
「QGDS」 charging NDS
「OQEL」 ocelot
「PIQT」 pinch zoom
「JMOK」 yes I'm ok
「JMBN」 yummy bun
「MBUS」 mini bus
「OIFK」 oily fork
NUPB = NUde PuBis or National Unnofical Personnal Best 
VIFS=vivid in french so you can think of a french version of flash
RMSD=ReMove SD (card)
OLVF=OLiVe Fresh 
MBUS=Mini BUS
BUKN= BUrKiNa
JLES= JuLES


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

EFJR - efficient jar
CMFQ - common fare
JDLP - jade's lap
TSMX - test a multiplexer
GQBP - guy blips
JGDV - juggle and dive at the same time
MTRX - matty doing roux solve
ALVN - alvin name
OVTG - overtag an object
PLEV - place is evil
SAIL - sail
MSCB - masked cobalt material
GBIT - gibit process
RIGS - rigs
「DEPV」 deprive
「INMT」 inmate
「MSCB」 miscramble
「XTBQ」 shoot bench
「IUTE」 intuitive
「PXBU」 push button
「PKSQ」 pick square one
「IMBD」 imbedded
「MBRQ」 man break chandelier
「ROMA」 Roman
「ITLM」 Intel NUC mini pc
「LBRU」long brush
「AGTP」 aggressive tapping
「MIVU」 minor wound
「VTNK」 water tank
「KSRA」 kiss ram
「DCAX」 decease
「QVPR」 chew purple gum
「LRQE」 large chess
「GCUP」 green cup
「SGQA」 strong chain
「ATEG」 attention grabber
「GRKP」 girl throw rock to pond
「DEPV」 deep water
「FIQG」 fire charge minecraft
「CPNB」 cleaning pen with brush 
「KOVD」 Korean video
「EPCB」 epic battle simulator


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

OIVQ - oily way
KDJG - kid jog
TGRQ - tiger rest
PNUX - pen use
「REAN」 Rean name
「GTAV」 GTA V 
「PTRQ」 Patrick Star
「OVDQ」 overdose
「SEMR」 seminar
「RBGP」 rub grape
「LPAR」 left pair in f2l 
「LOVD」 long video
「MEAG」 meager
「EGAJ」 engage
「PTUF」 picture fall
「TDIP」 tiger dip into pool
「SOCV」 sorcerer wand
「PTRA」 putting rat down
「QKAM」 chicken ambush
「BLFI」 baseball field
「DPMS」 I dropped my QiYi MS
「EMFV」 empty flowchart
「Dves 」devries (Formula e racer)
Voda vodaphone
Ptra Petra
「CBNI」 cleaning blue Nike shoes 
「CBND」 C-Band radio frequency 
「LNXU」 Linux shutdown command
「BRPT」 broken plate
「SPBI 」 slap bike
「CVUS」 cow looking at us
「QIDJ」 QiYi qidi
「FBCG」 floating black cage
「BLXP」 black sheep
「ITFU」 interfund
「EVIB」 evidence based


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

FTQK - feet quacking
GLFE - girls' feelings
PFJU - puffed juice
ODNC - odd and nice
SVQJ - save QJ megaminx
「ELRA」 Elytra wing Minecraft
「TOKN」 token 
「OIGR」 old Instagram
「CLAI」 claim
「GLFE」 golfer
「TIPB」 tip of bullet
「TKXF」 take a book from shelf
「VELG」 well groomed
「VSXD」 wash shades
「CVTJ」 claw mark on tray
「MIXG」 mixology
「XTGV」 short glove
「FJBN」 frying banana
「PXVA」 push wall
「GXAT」 ghost at attic
「TUXQ」 tuxedo on chair
「IADE」 Inadequate
「XVIE」 Xavier name
「CKDI」 cracked disk


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

FGDU - fog dust
CKPM - cake pre-made
DOCN - do cannot
QXKN - quick knight
「ROMI」 roaming
「TCOV」 Tiny cow
「COMB」 comb
「PRIO」 priority
「CTRN」 Catherine name
「CFOI」 camera covered in foil
「GMJP」 gaming at jeep
「QCAK」 cheese cake
「KISB」 kiss book
「UDRP」 undroppable
「SRTM」 sorting machine
「QTPA」 chat at party
「VOIG」 voice of google assistant
「XBUE」 showing a blue stone
「QPLM」 chocolate palmier
「TKJU」 take juice
「AFGX」 Afganistan 
「LKDB」 Look and dab
「GLIQ」 glitch
「RNIP」 run ipconfig in cmd
「TJXU」 tiny space shuttle
「GQKS」 gecko kiss you
「FKDA」 fork damper
「APSX」 ape eat sushi 
「MNQD」 man blow candle
「CMOI」 chamomile
「KLEC」 kid at lecture
「XVGO」 put shovel in golf cart


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

TMBO - timed bow
RDGN - red gun
「TLIK」 tiger lick
「MIPN」 mini pan
「MDRX」 mad nad rush
「PKBS」 pick bass
「DVRQ」 drive to Chicago
「IMDA」 immediate
「KJNT」 keynote
「RADL」 radial
「KAGB」 kangaroo at beach
「RNPG」 running pig
「VDTC」 wide truck
「BVPR」 beaver eat pear
「LRAB」 long rabbit
「DOGA」 dog eat apple
「FLTP」 flat pasta
「PILF」 pill on phone
「LDSJ」 lady eat soy bean
「QEFB」 chef baking potato
「DPFB」 drop four balls
「DENT」 dent
「IGTO」 ignition
「KPEN」 black pen
「DTRO」 Detroit city 
「JPRC」 jeep race
「QBFA」 cube fall
「KCAS」 kiss casio calculator
「TJVK」 tiny wick
「TGUC」 Tom (tom and jerry) wear gucci shirt
「GXBR」 ghost at bar


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

FSKD - fast kid
ESCU - excuse me
GLAB - glass slab
CNJU - conjuring
PVBD - private bed
EDVS - edited vase
VLNC - well nice
「CIMR」 chimera
「ISTA」 istant
「PDLK」 padlock
「RBMT」 rub mat
「STAK」 stack
「FIXJ」 fishy
「SUPL」supply
「LNMB」 draw line on motherboard
「VXKP」 wash kelp
「INFO」 infomartion
「ONLP」 online party
「MNPC」 man build pc
「VDBL」 video about bull
「PLMU」 pull mustang
「SCLP」 scalpel
「OQME」 ostrich looking at me
「LPQO」 laptop closed
「GKIS」 gecko kiss you
「VDET」 work at dental
「GFCV」 giraffe at cave
「BFDG」 buff dog
「NSPI」 ninja spin
「ISEO」 insertion
「CSMJ」 give cash to monkey
「CKER」 checkered 
「ESQP」 escape from helicopter
「MEKJ」 melted key
「SPOR」 spore
「XJQC」 shiny clock


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

ROUK - rose from UK
KDXV - kid xavi
CGMP - cage map
JBKL - job in kuala lampur
CADR almost looks like my last name
「SONG」 song
「VARI」 variant
「BGCK」 big cake
「SLON」 salon
「OPFC」 open fence gate in minecraft
「DGRS」degreaser
「KLCS」 koala eat cashew
「RGOT」 red goat
「JOID」 joint degree
「KDXL」 kid clean seashell
「BGDA」 big day
「DJQC」 dry chemical
「EXAD」 exponential decay
「ARNC」 arsenic
「LJMP」 lay up jump
「OFRK」 orange fork
「EXSV」 excessive / extra sweet
「APDV」 ape dive
「ESCU」 escute
「CELA」 cellular
「FOCI」 foci
「PAER」 paper
「MIBQ」 mini bench
「JEFX」 Jefferson name
「MRSQ」 master square one
「MFSQ」 mfjs square one
「BERD」 beard
「FLSK」 falling skateboard


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

SKQX - ski quickly
OLQM - olive yummy
TVOM - TV omelette advert
GSDN - guest dance
VUTC - virtual touch
CJMK - car jack make
ACVN - AC van
OPCM - operating command
OLDI - oliver dies 
FQCL - fake call
PLNB - please no boarding
JUFA - julie's father
VLBD - well its bad
LMEO - lame EOline
JBIM - job of ironman
coda — 02/07/2022
TRBO - turbo
ISCN - issac cannot prove it
BQOR - be quiet or...
ASTE - aster
ISCN - is Cartoon Network
BAVC - Bavarian country
BLKP - block of paper
MNIT - mini truck
VMDX - virtual machine with DirectX
「RMBO」 Rambo
「PLNB」 plan b
「BGJF」 big jellyfish
「DPOS」 disposal
「STBR」 sit on big rock
「CJMK」 CJ(gta SA) drink mulk
「PMGE」 pilgrimage
「DPKR」 man with drip drive kart
「XNCT」 shaking cat
「FRKD」 freaked
「NQMB」 nacho on mini bowl
「MIQK」 mini chicken
「CXET」 cyan sheet
「SKQX」 soaked chest box
「FQCL」 fence shaped cloud
「XDBR」 shadow of broom


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

BGSC - big search
CJSF - car jack is safe
「PRST」 priest
「COMB」 comb
「RFNE」 refine
「MDGA」 Madagascar
「MVBT」 move a little bit
「TXCR」 taxi car
「FKMT」 fake mountain
「MDGX」 mad ghost
「DCUP」 drop cup
「CRSP」 crisp
「JCLM」 janitor eat clam
「IFUS」 infusion
「ATLS」 Atlas name 
「RPIE」 red pie
「FECL」 FeCl
「CPBK」 capybara book
「JDES」 job description
「JCRO」 janitor cleaning crown
「GKPC」 guy kicking pc
「ONLR」 online review
「FEDO」 fedora
「CTXE」 cat shed
「TIRA」 tiramisu
「JLFQ」 yellow fence
「PCOL」 pi COLL
「ASGJ」 ape strolling with guy
「BDRI」 bad rip value linux
「OBMC」 Obama drink coffee 
「LOXN」 look at the sun
「FCEM」 face them
「XMPF」 shampoo fall
「GFAX」 guy using faximile
「MPFL」 mop floor
「CTUD」 cold tundra
「FMPN」 filming a pan 
「GIXE」 give me a second
MDGX mad geisha


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

BEJK - be joking
SKDR - skin deer
RIMD - rice is made
SPGM - spaghetti with meatballs
GSUN - get sun
IVOD - I love VOD
FMSL - FMC slow
INEF - indefinite
LBMJ - let it be my job
SQDB - Square-1 alg database
EGBN - egg buns
URNE - urine
IFTC - if taken then close
FEVJ - fever job
PDGN - pad gained
GETL - get lost
SIMG - simulation game
VBFA - vibe failed
VUPN - very ultra pwned
TNPS - turn past
NVFL - never failed
TFSL - the first, second and last
OBCD - OBL is Chad
IBFL - I'll bring a flashlight
MOVD - move doll
DRUP - dollar to rupee
「NJLC」 bunny lock
「INEF」 inefficient
「QLUG」 chat with Luigi
「UMVT」 umbrella in water 
「VGLI」 wiggling
「MADV」 mad at work
「TNPS」 turn per second
「OICV」 oily cave
「LUBV」 lube water
「BDUX」 bad ux
「QUIJ」 quickly 
「BEOA」 bee swarming oat
「XLIT」 Linux lite
「GBMX」 green BMX
「GBXK」 grab and dhake
「SLFQ」 self-care
「NVFL」 narwhal fly
「VBFA」 vibrating fan
「BVNJ」 beaver with bunny
「QTSK」 cleaning tusk
「GQFU」 gecko on flute
「PDCL」 eat pudding in classroom
「MGKD」 man giving cube to kid


----------

